# "JURASSIC SHARK" 59 NOMAD WAGON



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I havent given this car a name. I wont until I know how its turning out but anyways this is a wagon that I bought as a pair locally. One was a 59 Parkwood and the other is the 59 Nomad. I chose the Nomad because its OG paint and thats how Im doing it. I decided to do this one because my green 62 wagon was too clean to do.

Plans are as follows

CPP drop spindles
4 wheel discs
20x8 and 22x10
245x35 and 255x30's
I have all of this already. what i dont have yet is my LS 1 but thats in due time.

anyways feel free to comment, props or hate on it or whatever. 

The day I found it.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I saw the potential in the patina


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

this was the parkwood. This car is actually the parts car for the nomad :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

i see 68 parts in the back :biggrin: did you grab that too or toss it?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

both have 348's



















one had more shit than the other


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jul 29 2010, 08:28 PM~18179516
> *i see 68 parts in the back  :biggrin: did you grab that too or toss it?
> *


I still have t :0


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 10:29 PM~18179530
> *I still have t :0
> *


haha if I know anyone look for it, I let you know  find me a 68 wagon :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the retrieval










had to get it to roll first



















me and brian both got stung by bees :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

that didn work we needed a forklift


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

damn both cars look solid as hell. you are always coming up on shit! wish there were solid projects like that here  let me get one of them 348s :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

infamous Home Depot shot


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 07:32 PM~18179583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn did a little work on that bumper. did it hurt the frame any?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 29 2010, 08:32 PM~18179584
> *damn both cars look solid as hell. you are always coming up on shit! wish there were solid projects like that here    let me get one of them 348s  :biggrin:
> *


man come get the 348 out of the parkwood, , motor and tranny $400 its yours


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Are you frickin serious !!! another car..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 29 2010, 08:33 PM~18179604
> *damn did a little work on that bumper. did it hurt the frame any?
> *


brian did that on accident with the yukon :0 luckily I have the other car


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jul 29 2010, 08:28 PM~18179516
> *i see 68 parts in the back  :biggrin: did you grab that too or toss it?
> *


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jul 29 2010, 07:34 PM~18179615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did it hurt the frame any or are you gonna get by just switching the bumper?

since you're always coming across awesome deals, i am needing some 1 piece rear bumper brackets for a 59...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

CLR test

before and after


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 10:37 PM~18179666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


idiots bent the grill :machinegun:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

half the car with CLR


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

its an AC car but somebody got the side vents already :angry:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

will swap the gauges over out of the other wagon, good thing is they both shared the same interior color,


----------



## DUALLYMAN (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jul 29 2010, 07:39 PM~18179703
> *idiots bent the grill  :machinegun:
> *


I GOT 2 CLEAN ONES :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

if anybody has an OG paint passenger front fender I need it, I guess i'll roll with this for a while..


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 10:43 PM~18179764
> *if anybody has an OG paint passenger front fender I need it, I guess i'll roll with this for a while..
> 
> 
> ...


i can make patina happen after you paint it white :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

swapped over some parts off the parkwood today. what a difference.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

luckily that car had a super nice grille on it.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

NICE.................I'MA LUV THIS BUILD.............WHEN YOU GETTING THE PARTS CAR


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

gonna have some work to do. I already have my full air ride, RE 7 slam bags, 2 viar 480 C compressors, just a lot of clean up but I will have to do a little rust repair in the meantime.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jul 29 2010, 08:48 PM~18179830
> *NICE.................I'MA LUV THIS BUILD.............WHEN YOU GETTING THE PARTS CAR
> *


I brought it home already :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

somebody lit its ass up before


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

this is one area Im going to have to work on, there was sign of some body work done right here so I will redo it and blend it where it wont look any different than the rest.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 09:51 PM~18179880
> *I brought it home already :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a better car to start with then the other one, but the other one has a better body...........WHAT TO DO WHAT TO DO


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice, this should be an intersting build


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

all of the stainless door panel trim is intact. I will replace it all with new factory stock door panels from CARS 1 so I will need those trims.



















will also have to do some floor pan work










nice headliner...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jul 29 2010, 08:57 PM~18179963
> *looks like a better car to start with then the other one, but the other one has a better body...........WHAT TO DO WHAT TO DO
> *


yeah I weighed my options but I had to give it to the Nomad cuz the parkwood had been repainted and you could see a lot of areas that there were bondo. Plus I always wanted a 59 Nomad wagon.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I'll post more as more work gets done. I will have to name this bitch soon, Mr 59 named Texas Toast, lets see what we can come up for this bitch.


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 11:02 PM~18180029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"White Toast" :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jul 29 2010, 08:30 PM~18179551
> *haha if I know anyone look for it, I let you know  find me a 68 wagon  :0  :biggrin:
> *


u want this one? I can get it, og woodie 68


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jul 29 2010, 09:07 PM~18180096
> *"White Toast"  :biggrin:
> *


patina looks very similar


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 11:09 PM~18180121
> *u want this one? I can get it, og woodie 68
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice Come up SKIM,gonna be sweet layed out

Diggin them wagons


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

I got a 4 way power bench with the seat trim


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 29 2010, 09:22 PM~18180309
> *I got a 4 way power bench with the seat trim
> *


for 59 / 60?


----------



## impalaserg (May 4, 2010)

[/quote]


kool free 68 parts too.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 09:53 PM~18179916
> *somebody lit its ass up before
> 
> 
> ...


you should leave/put it the one your buildin..


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jul 29 2010, 09:45 PM~18179782
> *i can make patina happen after you paint it white  :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: if your version of patina is the way seths car looks then im 100% sure skim dont want his cars to have any bare metal that looks like it was done with a da , that shit aint patina no matter where you from that shit getto . dont even look half way like patina , looks like somebody was asleep during that phase :uh:


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jul 29 2010, 11:43 PM~18180587
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: if your version of patina is the way seths car looks then im 100% sure skim dont want his cars to have any bare metal that looks like it was done with a da , that shit aint patina no matter where you from that shit getto . dont even look half way like patina , looks like somebody was asleep during that phase  :uh:
> *


no you have been mis-informed I was not the one to do that to that fender, that was done by him, my purpose was just to clear the car........


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jul 29 2010, 09:39 PM~18180532
> *you should leave/put it the one your buildin..
> *


that's the one on the nomad


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 30 2010, 04:00 AM~18183633
> *that's the one on the nomad
> *


Nice find Skim


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 07:02 PM~18180029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, more pics with the rims :cheesy:


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 08:40 PM~18179710
> *half the car with CLR
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 30 2010, 09:27 AM~18184458
> *Looks good, more pics with the rims  :cheesy:
> *


in time, once its layed out.


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

Skim .... 

what a perfect buy and very nice Patina Wagon ... congrats for this and enjoy your built up. I am sure it is within weeks ready ... I will enjoy buy some popcorn and watch this topic every night with the progress. 

I really would go with some 22" on this one in the rear ... I think on the 59 it looks very nice to have the big wheels in the rear.... but this is just my personal taste.

This will be an inspiring built up again, and I have to say I am so exited to have my fist Patina wagon done soon... after I saw Text Toast! 

Fabian


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

paint one already, you hippie. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 30 2010, 10:50 AM~18185985
> *paint one already, you hippie. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

:thumbsup: The patina look is sick, I think you just converted me to this style! :thumbsup:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

finally a new project to follow :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jul 30 2010, 04:12 PM~18187665
> *finally a new project to follow :biggrin:
> *


this one should be a lot of fun i will put the 62 wagon up on ebay to help finance this one. the 62 is just too nice for me to mess with.


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

bring that patina radar up here to WV. wait.. you find them cooked from the top down, I just find them rusted from the bottom up. gotta love the snow belt.

"I Ain't Nomad At Cha"


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ClassicGMJunkie_@Jul 31 2010, 08:02 AM~18192177
> *bring that patina radar up here to WV. wait.. you find them cooked from the top down, I just find them rusted from the bottom up. gotta love the snow belt.
> 
> "I Ain't Nomad At Cha"
> *


there isn't patina in WV, just rust like here in KY.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> I brought it home already :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> > I brought it home already :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Clean '59. And to find two in that condition....NICE! Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jul 29 2010, 08:43 PM~18180587
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: if your version of patina is the way seths car looks then im 100% sure skim dont want his cars to have any bare metal that looks like it was done with a da , that shit aint patina no matter where you from that shit getto . dont even look half way like patina , looks like somebody was asleep during that phase  :uh:
> *


damn how do u really feel LMAO


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

"Toast Krums" :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 31 2010, 02:03 PM~18193703
> *damn how do u really feel LMAO
> *


haha , funny thing about this entire patina thing is im SURE that SKIM has more experience with patina than all these cats saying they can do it combined , thats like tryin to tell a sui chef how to cook , follow me


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jul 31 2010, 11:15 AM~18193793
> *haha , funny thing about this entire patina thing is im SURE  that SKIM has more experience with patina than all these cats saying they can do it combined , thats like tryin to tell a sui chef how to cook , follow me
> *


I'M PICKING UP WHAT YOU'RE LAYING DOWN.....  



ANOTHER SICK BUILD FROM THE SKIMSTER.


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jul 31 2010, 11:15 AM~18193793
> *haha , funny thing about this entire patina thing is im SURE  that SKIM has more experience with patina than all these cats saying they can do it combined , thats like tryin to tell a sui chef how to cook , follow me
> *


SKIM is the Patina KIng!....slash! CLR KING!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 30 2010, 04:00 AM~18180006
> *yeah I weighed my options but I had to give it to the Nomad cuz the parkwood had been repainted and you could see a lot of areas that there were bondo. Plus I always wanted a 59 Nomad wagon.
> *


Nomads is the shit, that side trim sets it off beautifully. 

Good luck with it Skim, ill kick back and watch.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

Skim, 

if i see this wagon I need to have a 59 myself .. haha 

Lets see some more pics !!!

Fabian


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn skim another? how many is that a year?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i will have some more pics up this week


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 1 2010, 12:52 PM~18199600
> *i will have some more pics up this week
> *


Already Mayne!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 30 2010, 09:27 AM~18184458
> *Looks good, more pics with the rims  :cheesy:
> *


here but its not even laid out yet so i really didnt even want to post this pic, i want to wait till i get some progress done on it first


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 30 2010, 12:50 PM~18185985
> *paint one already, you hippie. :biggrin:
> *


I have one already,










painted cars are great but its also nice to have one that if it gets a scratch, it wont matter  these are a lot of fun and get just as much props when theyre all finished :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 09:02 PM~18180029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How bout " prolly for sale soon" j/k t! Once agin good find! Ima have to find all ur stash yards sumtim! :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 1 2010, 11:19 PM~18203123
> *I have one already,
> 
> 
> ...


show off , :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 2 2010, 12:19 AM~18203123
> *I have one already,
> 
> 
> ...


I'm fuckin with you homie, you're posting all the cars except the one everybody wants to see. Hell Bent!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

started cleaning out the mess to see how much floor i have left.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the cars been stuck on the trailer with a locked up rear end all week so it got the good rolling rear end today.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

finally on the ground rolling.





































one week later


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

my 62 wagon is on ebay now so i can put the money in the 59



















http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...sid=p2762.l1259


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 2 2010, 09:40 PM~18212051
> *finally on the ground rolling.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 09:34 PM~18179615
> *man come get the 348 out of the parkwood, , motor and tranny $400 its yours
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 2 2010, 09:17 PM~18213192
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

Damn skim if it aint the graf work, its 61s. And if it aint 61s ur bustin out these patina wagons. And if it aint the wagons, its the vws.


Don't u ever get dizzy from all the ideas that u got goin on in ur mind??? Lol keep it up homie


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

must be nice!!!!!!!


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

wow .. this thing is going to be nicccceeeee !  



> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2010, 05:40 AM~18212051
> *finally on the ground rolling.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Finish the fuckin Ace already, enough of this bullshit


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 3 2010, 09:51 AM~18215548
> *Finish the fuckin Ace already, enough of this bullshit
> *


 :uh:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 08:02 PM~18180029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOMADA the cost :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Aug 3 2010, 12:08 AM~18213975
> *Damn skim if it aint the graf work, its 61s. And if it aint 61s ur bustin out these patina wagons. And if it aint the wagons, its the vws.
> Don't u ever get dizzy from all the ideas that u got goin on in ur mind??? Lol keep it up homie
> *


Nicca has A.D.D..... its a lot of shit rollin around in there :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 3 2010, 10:36 AM~18215859
> *NOMADA the cost :biggrin:
> *


lol, i king.day like that


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2010, 02:18 PM~18218720
> *lol, i king.day like that
> *


WTF did you just say?? :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lol, i meant to say i kinda like that. my phone made it say something different


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2010, 03:18 PM~18218720
> *lol, i king.day like that
> *


and I'm the winner :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 3 2010, 03:58 PM~18219511
> *and I'm the winner  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Where's the Deuce and we'll see if you won :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

so 1 week into it



















I have some big plans for it, LS 1 motor, full air ride and new cars 1 interior. I will be doing all the rust repair so it will be totally solid but still look like it did when I pulled it out of the field but feel and drive like a new car. I love OG paint cars. This is why I knew as soon as I seen this as to what I do to it. 

I will be dropping off the frame from the parts car (parkwood) to get powder coated along with all of the suspension, inner wheel wells, radiator support etc. As soon as the 62 wagon sells on ebay I will be placing me order for the new interior kit factory OG copper color.

I know a lot of people dont understand the whole OG paint / patina thing and its easy to understand because lowriding is about shiny pretty cars. This is a style we have been doing with vintage VWs for years. But for those that do dig what its about, this shit is fun as hell hopefully see more OG paint wagons bust out soon.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2010, 11:20 PM~18223571
> *so 1 week into it
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL DEFINETLY BE FOLLOWING THE PROGRESS, CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE ROLLIN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 4 2010, 12:23 AM~18223583
> *I WILL DEFINETLY BE FOLLOWING THE PROGRESS, CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE ROLLIN!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks brother, I know u are down with it. :thumbsup: Theres gonna be a lot of welding, the trunk pan is shot and a lot of the floors but I have the parkwood that has really nice metal underneath that I will use for donor metal.


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

damn skim you aint playing


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Skim, Goonies, *Ls1wagon*

wtf u still doin up john :0 u know damn well u gotta be up for work in a few hours.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ima watch the build of this one skim


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

looking good skim! cant wait to see more progess :biggrin: if there is any extra floor pans from the parts wagon holla at me


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 4 2010, 06:14 AM~18224567
> *looking good skim! cant wait to see more progess  :biggrin:  if there is any extra floor pans from the parts wagon holla at me
> *


Yeah Im going to need a lot of the floor out of the parkwood but we'll see whats left


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2010, 11:20 PM~18223571
> *so 1 week into it
> 
> 
> ...


KOO I WANT 2 C U PUT THIS 2GETHER ITS GOING 2 LOOK TIGHT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 10:54 AM~18225208
> *Yeah Im going to need a lot of the floor out of  the parkwood but we'll see whats left
> *


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

Damn engine turds and bullet wounds! Goddamn kids breaking out windows too :angry: 
Love the build and keep saving them souls from eternal backwoods dirt naps!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 12:20 AM~18223571
> *so 1 week into it
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure this bad boi will b sick! U no my dream ride is a 59 drop so Ima watch this one close! 
Help me find my 59 drop mr impala hunter :biggrin: 
I got a decent 64 drop to tradefor a clean project!


----------



## LEE DAWG (Jan 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2010, 11:20 PM~18223571
> *so 1 week into it
> 
> 
> ...


I think you've "GONE MAD" :biggrin:


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

Set that ass down! lol


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 02:20 AM~18223571
> *so 1 week into it
> 
> 
> ...


I fully understand it, og sunbaked paint outside, fully redone inside, replace rust and blend the paint, update the engine, bag it, and big wheels. I was just giving you shit homie, the shit up do is nice...I just wanna know what's up with hell bent, pm me if you have. I was thinking it would be done by now considering you sent it to a shop...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 4 2010, 12:29 PM~18227033
> *I fully understand it, og sunbaked paint outside, fully redone inside, replace rust and blend the paint, update the engine, bag it, and big wheels. I was just giving you shit homie, the shit up do is nice...I just wanna know what's up with hell bent, pm me if you have. I was thinking it would be done by now considering you sent it to a shop...
> *


i wasn't talking about you but as for hell bent this topic ain't about hell bent its about my wagon. hell bent is long gone.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 12:16 PM~18227922
> *i wasn't talking about you but as for hell bent this topic ain't about hell bent its about my wagon. hell bent is long gone.*


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 08:20 AM~18223571
> *so 1 week into it
> 
> 
> ...



Skim!

I think you have inspired a lot of people here with the Patina wagons. I really can not wait mine to have finish and see the Patina be covered in clear coat  

Keep up the great work! Looks fantastic ... 

!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Aug 4 2010, 02:15 PM~18226915
> *Set that ass down! lol
> *


:0 

Are you ready to LS this bitch? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 04:16 PM~18227922
> *i wasn't talking about you but as for hell bent this topic ain't about hell bent its about my wagon. hell bent is long gone.
> *


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 02:17 PM~18229010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fkn seth!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

did you just draw that! :roflmao:


----------



## Durg (Nov 3, 2008)

This is a partially plagerized quote tweaked a little bit: "Patina is everything that happens to an object over the course of time. The nick in the chrome of a bumper, a scratch on the top of a roof or fender, the loss of moisture in the paint, the crackling of a finish or a glaze in glass, the gentle wear patterns on the edge of a steering wheel, or in this case bullet holes in the trunk. All these things add up to create a softer look, subtle or severe color changes, a character. Patina is built from all the effects, natural and man-made, that create a true classic". If one of these cars could write a book it would be fascinating. Anyone one can restore or over restore a vehicle with enough money spent. Only time and the elements can create one of these true "PATINA MONSTERS".

I like the looks of the Coys wheels better than the wheels you have on it now. I think they are too over the top for one of these OG patina cars and can picture them on a newer style vehicle. As I mentioned the other day on the phone, I like the contrast between the totally original exterior, but with nice upgraded running gear and interior. It shows what you can do to upgrade other parts of the vehicle but CHOOSE not to on the well seasoned exterior painted portion. I like this one even better than Texas Toast. I would love to find a severely patina'd black 59 hardtop or wagon to do this to. Up here in Maine forget it. I'll be watching the progress. Keep up the good work. Durg.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Durg_@Aug 4 2010, 08:11 PM~18229919
> *This is a partially plagerized quote tweaked a little bit:  "Patina is everything that happens to an object over the course of time. The nick in the chrome of a bumper, a scratch on the top of a roof or fender, the loss of moisture in the paint, the crackling of a finish or a glaze in glass, the gentle wear patterns on the edge of a steering wheel, or in this case bullet holes in the trunk. All these things add up to create a softer look, subtle or severe color changes, a character. Patina is built from all the effects, natural and man-made, that create a true classic". If one of these cars could write a book it would be fascinating. Anyone one can restore or over restore a vehicle with enough money spent. Only time and the elements can create one of these true "PATINA MONSTERS".
> 
> I like the looks of the Coys wheels better than the wheels you have on it now. I think they are too over the top for one of these OG patina cars and can picture them on a newer style vehicle. As I mentioned the other day on the phone, I like the contrast between the totally original exterior, but with nice upgraded running gear and interior. It shows what you can do to upgrade other parts of the vehicle but CHOOSE not to on the well seasoned exterior painted portion. I like this one even better than Texas Toast. I would love to find a severely patina'd black 59 hardtop or wagon to do this to. Up here in Maine forget it. I'll be watching the progress. Keep up the good work. Durg.
> *


You're on layitlow now too? :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 02:16 PM~18227922
> *i wasn't talking about you but as for hell bent this topic ain't about hell bent its about my wagon. hell bent is long gone.
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 03:16 PM~18227922
> *i wasn't talking about you but as for hell bent this topic ain't about hell bent its about my wagon. hell bent is long gone.
> *


  why?


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

:biggrin: This shit is cool.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 01:16 PM~18227922
> *i wasn't talking about you but as for hell bent this topic ain't about hell bent its about my wagon. hell bent is long gone.
> *


 :uh: sonofamotherwhat?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 4 2010, 11:38 PM~18231775
> * why?
> *


the prolonged exposure to clr makes you :loco: then you get all :around: :420: start wanting to sell your car . After you sleep it off, you start feeling many emotions hno: :banghead: :nono: :nosad: :rant: :tears:. You call dude up "Can I buy my car back?" :worship: all you hear on the other end is :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:.


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 11:02 PM~18180029
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Call it "Skimmed Milk". fits you and the white patina.


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

how bout "Crispy Cream" ???


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Aug 5 2010, 06:12 PM~18235804
> *Call it "Skimmed Milk". fits you and the white patina.
> *


Good name.


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 4 2010, 08:58 PM~18231932
> *the prolonged exposure to clr makes you :loco: then you get all :around: :420: start wanting to sell your car . After you sleep it off, you start feeling many emotions hno:  :banghead:  :nono:  :nosad:  :rant:  :tears:. You call dude up "Can I buy my car back?"  :worship: all you hear on the other end is  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:.
> *



That's hilarious! A homemade layitlow emotional smiley life story.. That was epic.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

tiger woods of car builders


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)




----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

Post some pics Skim


----------



## Mr 61 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Aug 6 2010, 08:07 AM~18243958
> *Post some pics Skim
> *




x's 61


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

lookin good homie


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 7 2010, 12:42 AM~18250186
> *lookin good homie
> *


thanks now that the 62 wagon sold on ebay, u will be seeing some big shit go down soon on the Nomad

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...e=STRK:MESOX:IT

brought more than i thought so thats good. Interior and LS1 are my main money drains, rest is my own work welding etc...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 8 2010, 09:38 PM~18261181
> *thanks now that the 62 wagon sold on ebay, u will be seeing some big shit go down soon on the Nomad
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...e=STRK:MESOX:IT
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 holy fuck!!!! :0 :0 guess someone should have bought it for $7500 when they had the change could have made $3500 lol


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 8 2010, 09:38 PM~18261181
> *thanks now that the 62 wagon sold on ebay, u will be seeing some big shit go down soon on the Nomad
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...e=STRK:MESOX:IT
> ...



LOL man im glad i fucked up your other sale made you an extra 1,600!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 8 2010, 11:43 PM~18261659
> *LOL man im glad i fucked up your other sale made you an extra 1,600!
> *


lol i know right


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

SICK love the VW look... pantina is the way to go. doing a 15 window the same way now..


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 8 2010, 09:12 PM~18261403
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  holy fuck!!!!  :0  :0  guess someone should have bought it for $7500 when they had the change could have made $3500 lol
> *


no sht, unbelievable! Good job Tony!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

X59 every day I'm husslen


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Aug 9 2010, 09:27 AM~18263624
> *SICK love the VW look... pantina is the way to go. doing a 15 window the same way now..
> *


aw shit post pics :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 8 2010, 09:38 PM~18261181
> *thanks now that the 62 wagon sold on ebay, u will be seeing some big shit go down soon on the Nomad
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...e=STRK:MESOX:IT
> ...


 :0 3989 views too....damn you got a good price on the wagon


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

HOW ABOUT "Krum Snatcher" :uh:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 8 2010, 09:38 PM~18261181
> *thanks now that the 62 wagon sold on ebay, u will be seeing some big shit go down soon on the Nomad
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...e=STRK:MESOX:IT
> ...


Told yo ass it would :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 9 2010, 05:38 AM~18261181
> *thanks now that the 62 wagon sold on ebay, u will be seeing some big shit go down soon on the Nomad
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...e=STRK:MESOX:IT
> ...


Damn! :0 
Congrats!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Just picked the LS-6 and 4L60E trans with all accessories and harness today from my homie lil john with the 61 nomad. 40k mile engine. He finally decided to let it go


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 10 2010, 03:53 PM~18277817
> *Just picked the LS-6  and  4L60E trans with all accessories and harness today from my homie lil john with the 61 nomad. 40k mile engine. He finally decided to let it go
> *


You bastard! :angry: 

Hahaha..good stuff Tony...Looks like the wagon is gonna be ridin real soon!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 10 2010, 06:35 PM~18278248
> *You bastard!  :angry:
> 
> Hahaha..good stuff Tony...Looks like the wagon is gonna be ridin real soon!
> *


yes, wait till u see the nomad correct factory 59 copper interior kit :0 shit aint cheap either but I gotta get it.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 10 2010, 04:53 PM~18277817
> *Just picked the LS-6  and  4L60E trans with all accessories and harness today from my homie lil john with the 61 nomad. 40k mile engine. He finally decided to let it go
> *












YEEEAAAYAAAH :uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2010, 11:25 PM~18223600
> *thanks brother, I know u are down with it. :thumbsup:  Theres gonna be a lot of welding, the trunk pan is shot and a lot of the floors but I have the parkwood that has really nice metal underneath that I will use for donor metal.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

awsome find


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

gonna be hurtin some old geezers feelins ditching that 348 engine!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Aug 11 2010, 02:35 AM~18282047
> *gonna be hurtin some old geezers feelins ditching that 348 engine!
> *


Boat Anchor Azz Nikkaz!


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

WTF...so the 62 is gone... :0 I think the 59
looks better .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

TTT

Post some new progress pics Skim!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 01:20 AM~18223571
> *so 1 week into it
> 
> 
> ...


Nice wheels... Dey look kinda familiar :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Durg (Nov 3, 2008)

Tony, I'll be sending the tail light housings and headlight bezels soon. I have something to install them on now that it's FINALLY painted. Looking forward to more updates on "TINA". Thanks, Durg.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Durg_@Aug 13 2010, 06:48 PM~18303741
> *Tony, I'll be sending the tail light housings and headlight bezels soon. I have something to install them on now that it's FINALLY painted. Looking forward to more updates on "TINA". Thanks, Durg.
> 
> 
> ...


black 62's are bad as fuck.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Durg_@Aug 13 2010, 03:48 PM~18303741
> *Tony, I'll be sending the tail light housings and headlight bezels soon. I have something to install them on now that it's FINALLY painted. Looking forward to more updates on "TINA". Thanks, Durg.
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice,,,,


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

tony quit actin like u owe me money...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Skim, when you guys spray over the chrome mouldings (clear coat), are you prepping it with anything?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 13 2010, 05:25 PM~18303986
> *tony quit actin like u owe me money...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: not answering his phone...dont worry Juan,,he does same thing to me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2010, 01:53 AM~18277817
> *Just picked the LS-6  and  4L60E trans with all accessories and harness today from my homie lil john with the 61 nomad. 40k mile engine. He finally decided to let it go
> *


This thing is going to be really really nice! LS engine drive really sweet!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 14 2010, 11:03 AM~18307286
> *Skim, when you guys spray over the chrome mouldings (clear coat), are you prepping it with anything?
> *


I did a once over with prep solvent. Bright as new.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 10 2010, 05:21 PM~18278731
> *yes, wait till u see the nomad correct factory 59 copper interior kit :0  shit aint cheap either but I gotta get it.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

Pics :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 14 2010, 12:03 PM~18308166
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> Pics  :cheesy:
> *


CARS 1 had everything already instock except the door panels they have to make from my upper panel rails.


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 16 2010, 05:00 AM~18317179
> *CARS 1 had everything already instock except the door panels they have to make from my upper panel rails.
> *


I get mine finally on tuesday and then the 62 is done ... :biggrin:


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 08:09 PM~18180121
> *u want this one? I can get it, og woodie 68
> 
> 
> ...



I really love that car... never saw another one like it, it must have nice options... green is my color and the wood panels really set it off! I'd love to see someone bringing it back to life! :0


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2010, 11:20 PM~18223571
> *so 1 week into it
> 
> 
> ...



Are you powdercoating inner fenders and rad support as well or just painting them?

I'm asking because I had my inner fenders powdercoated on my 63 last winter and I noticed they warped just a bit... but the result is so nice! and they are so easy to clean that I don't regret at all... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Aug 16 2010, 02:14 AM~18319713
> *Are you powdercoating inner fenders and rad support as well or just painting them?
> 
> I'm asking because I had my inner fenders powdercoated on my 63 last winter and I noticed they warped just a bit... but the result is so nice! and they are so easy to clean that I don't regret at all...  :biggrin:
> *


Yes I am, if they warped it was probably the sand blasting that warped them not the powdercoating.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Just ordered all of my new rubber from Steele Rubber. They were the only ones that make the stationary side window rubbers. They werent cheap :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 16 2010, 08:04 AM~18320244
> *Just ordered all of my new rubber from Steele Rubber. They were the only ones that make the stationary side window rubbers. They werent cheap :0
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Just ordered my install kit for the LS6 thru Street & Performance

trans cross member 138.00
motor mount to stock location 98.00
ceramic coated custom built headers 587.00

$823 isnt bad. It was all in stock. They did say I would have to run aftermarket plug wires because the headers really hug the block close.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 16 2010, 09:31 AM~18320730
> *Just ordered my install kit for the LS6 thru Street & Performance
> 
> trans cross member 138.00
> ...


I'm taking notes fer wen I find my 59 drop so I can drop an ls1 in it! 
Ima head ur way soon fer u no wat :biggrin: 
I will give u a few days advance so we can Werk out a time!!


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 16 2010, 07:02 AM~18320239
> *Yes I am, if they warped it was probably the sand blasting that warped them not the powdercoating.
> *



Yeah, I tought about that... what's the trick then? media blast?


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 16 2010, 11:31 AM~18320730
> *Just ordered my install kit for the LS6 thru Street & Performance
> 
> trans cross member 138.00
> ...



just get some plugs that you can cut and make yourself it will save you the headache. They are really easy to cut/crimp and put the boot on.


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Aug 16 2010, 12:21 PM~18321636
> *Yeah, I tought about that... what's the trick then? media blast?
> *


Soda blast.. it can be done with airbrush precision and without even taking the vehicle apart if so desired. just make sure its cleaned out before shooting color.

i prefer Master Series coatings where the strength of powder coat is needed, and it can be brushed or foam rollered on in no time. $20 a qt and it goes forever. :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ClassicGMJunkie, Skim

whats up homie? i used my Patina Radar in WV and all it got me was a 59 belair 4dr I-6 auto the guy wants $7100 for...... fucking east coast!


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 16 2010, 05:31 PM~18320730
> *Just ordered my install kit for the LS6 thru Street & Performance
> 
> trans cross member 138.00
> ...


Very nice Skim, I have the headers also in my 61 Parkwood ... they look very cool.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

well the parkwood had to come to an end today. it made me feel a little better that the car had a lot of rust around the window channels. once i seen that it wasnt so bad cutting it up.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

oh and i have some 59 sheet metal for sale too.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

348 full of rats nest


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I had to save this piece of the back of the roof to fix some rust on mine.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

just picked up this little 63 hard top from new mexico the other day. Solid as fuck. :0 no rust at all!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2010, 07:24 AM~18341850
> *just picked up this little 63 hard top from new mexico the other day. Solid as fuck. :0  no rust at all!
> 
> 
> ...


What's your plan with the hardtop? I figured you'd use it to supplement that '63 rag but Mike said otherwise


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 18 2010, 09:44 AM~18341992
> *What's your plan with the hardtop?  I figured you'd use it to supplement that '63 rag but Mike said otherwise
> *


no this car is too clean to use as a donor. i have 4 doors to fix the 63 rag. ill probably cover it up until later.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 31 2010, 03:07 PM~18193740
> *"Toast Krums"  :biggrin:
> *


lol a town tribute



BTW

1, love the wagons
2, are you keeping the roof rack?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

call me nicca


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

Damn... already another project... (the 63) 

It's really nice that you had the kingswood to fix the nomad... funny thing... for the pics, at first sight, I tought that the kingswood was in better shape... It's still clean for a parts car!


BTW I was reading the other posts... Hell bent long gone? what do you mean? you sold your project? :0


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

You've probably been asked 100 times already, but whats the story on the 64 Rag in the background?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Aug 18 2010, 12:18 PM~18343671
> *You've probably been asked 100 times already, but whats the story on the 64 Rag in the background?
> *


that niccas got a soft spot for soft tops


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Aug 18 2010, 11:18 AM~18343671
> *You've probably been asked 100 times already, but whats the story on the 64 Rag in the background?
> *


All the skimster does is see the deals and jumps on em..that one was on here and nobody jumped on it.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

:biggrin: chop chop


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 18 2010, 04:28 PM~18344372
> *that niccas got a soft spot for soft tops
> *


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

No gut no glory but god damn u fUCKED UP a good wagon!


----------



## driftin'onamemory (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2010, 08:19 AM~18341818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


noooooooooooo...ha ha nice build


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

dont turn your back on Skim and a saws-all for 5 minutes! :angel: :tears: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Aug 18 2010, 08:25 PM~18346395
> *No gut no glory but god damn u fUCKED UP a good wagon!
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Aug 18 2010, 04:25 PM~18346395
> *No gut no glory but god damn u fUCKED UP a good wagon!
> *


There's a couple of us about to fk up some good hardtops too! I put mine out there for somebody to buy "IF" they wanted it for themselves..no buyers, no lookie loos..everybody wants shit for $500...it's gettin cut up asap. :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Aug 18 2010, 06:25 PM~18346395
> *No gut no glory but god damn u fUCKED UP a good wagon!
> *


it wasnt all that.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

it has some rusty window channels all the way around but the lower half wasnt that bad.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

The rear passenger door was stuck shut, I had to cut the screws off the back of the striker to get the door open.





































I got it open after all


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2010, 08:05 PM~18348744
> *The rear passenger door was stuck shut, I had to cut the screws off the back of the striker to get the door open.
> 
> 
> ...


It don't look that rusty :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

gonna replace a section of quarter panel that was damaged on the nomad.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

all of the rear panels will end up in the nomad since mine were all rusted out.




























this section of floor is going in the nomad too.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 18 2010, 09:56 PM~18348602
> *There's a couple of us about to fk up some good hardtops too!  I put mine out there for somebody to buy "IF" they wanted it for themselves..no buyers, no lookie loos..everybody wants shit for $500...it's gettin cut up asap.  :wow:
> *


I hear ya man.  

ive never cut up a 2 door before but since I got both cars as a pair, the only way to save one was cut upm the other. Wagon frames are wagon only and this way I can build my seperate powdercoated and freshly assembled frame on the side while I do all of the rust repair on the body and frame its on now, that way once the LS6 is all plugged in, all I have to do is a body swap and im done.

folks dont realize there are too many wagon only parts that were in need to make one car complete so if I had to sacrafice the parkwood so be it. I wouldnt waste time welding in new window channels and rain gutters on that parkwood, fuck all that, its a partswood, thats what I call it.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2010, 08:28 PM~18349049
> *I hear ya man.
> 
> ive never cut up a 2 door before but since I got both cars as a pair, the only way to save one was cut upm the other. Wagon frames are wagon only and this way I can build my seperate powdercoated and freshly assembled frame on the side while I do all of the rust repair on the body and frame its on now, that way once the LS6 is all plugged in, all I have to do is a body swap and im done.
> ...


This is what I was thinkin of doin with the frame I got and just add vert mounts


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 18 2010, 09:40 PM~18349163
> *This is what I was thinkin of doin with the frame I got and just add vert mounts
> *



Best way to proceed IMO... I'm dooing it with my duece... that way, the car sits complete, easy to move around...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Aug 18 2010, 08:48 PM~18349223
> *Best way to proceed IMO... I'm dooing it with my duece... that way, the car sits complete, easy to move around...
> 
> 
> *


Amen to that! I know that if I took it off the frame, I'd be hard pressed to move it anywhere...I'm not even gonna remove the engine right now, gonna do as much as I can on frame!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 18 2010, 10:53 PM~18349284
> *Amen to that!  I know that if I took it off the frame, I'd be hard pressed to move it anywhere...I'm not even gonna remove the engine right now, gonna do as much as I can on frame!
> *


thats the best way, you can get twice the work done in half the time.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 18 2010, 08:56 PM~18348602
> *There's a couple of us about to fk up some good hardtops too!  I put mine out there for somebody to buy "IF" they wanted it for themselves..no buyers, no lookie loos..everybody wants shit for $500...it's gettin cut up asap.  :wow:
> *


save my roof for me :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

look what showed up today










headers on the way


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Have you left yet ??


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2010, 10:30 AM~18350382
> *look what showed up today
> 
> 
> ...


Can not wait to see it installed


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 19 2010, 06:30 AM~18350729
> *Have you left yet ??
> *


no i think im going monday or tuesday, u still down to roll?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2010, 06:47 AM~18351265
> *no i think im going monday or tuesday, u still down to roll?
> *


where the hell you guys goin now? damn travelin impala pants.. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 19 2010, 08:02 AM~18351397
> *where the hell you guys goin now? damn travelin impala pants.. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Aug 19 2010, 08:47 AM~18351265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's go Monday :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 19 2010, 07:49 AM~18351765
> *Let's go Monday  :biggrin:
> *


Dont' forget to come by Vegas! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 19 2010, 09:58 AM~18351841
> *Dont' forget to come by Vegas!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: not going that far West though...Unless we can pick up your rag


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

So that 64 was for sale at one point in time??


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2010, 12:13 AM~18348847
> *gonna replace a section of quarter panel that was damaged on the nomad.
> 
> 
> ...



any more solid peices like this for sale?? or any outer wheel well/lip peices?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 19 2010, 11:50 AM~18352817
> *any more solid peices like this for sale??  or any outer wheel well/lip peices?
> *


i have the drivers side like this


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Aug 19 2010, 11:17 AM~18352517
> *So that 64 was for sale at one point in time??
> *


it was in the classifieds for 3500 a month ago so i went and got it.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2010, 05:28 AM~18349049
> *I hear ya man.
> 
> ive never cut up a 2 door before but since I got both cars as a pair, the only way to save one was cut upm the other. Wagon frames are wagon only and this way I can build my seperate powdercoated and freshly assembled frame on the side while I do all of the rust repair on the body and frame its on now, that way once the LS6 is all plugged in, all I have to do is a body swap and im done.
> ...


Has to be the best way to do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 19 2010, 08:04 AM~18351880
> *:cheesy: not going that far West though...Unless we can pick up your rag
> *


Trust me, you don't want this mofo


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

skim, here is a chance for you to add to your stash!


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

Any new updates Skim!? 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 2 2010, 10:35 PM~18212008
> *started cleaning out the mess to see how much floor i have left.
> 
> 
> ...



you should sell me that center vent that is falling off the dash...i could use that :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Aug 21 2010, 10:31 AM~18368828
> *Any new updates Skim!?
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes, my headers arrived from Street & Performance and my interior showed up from CARS 1 all I need is the door panels they had to make them. Also all of my window rubbers arrived.


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 22 2010, 05:23 AM~18372283
> *yes, my headers arrived from Street & Performance and my interior showed up from CARS 1 all I need is the door panels they had to make them. Also all of my window rubbers arrived.
> *


Sounds good! Did you get all rubbers new for a 59 wagon, or is there anything that is not re-produced?


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Aug 22 2010, 04:44 AM~18374339
> *Sounds good! Did you get all rubbers new for a 59 wagon, or is there anything that is not re-produced?
> *


everything is reproduced by Steele Rubber, thats where he ordered it from. They actually make it at their facility its all made 'in house'.


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 07:40 PM~18179710
> *half the car with CLR
> 
> 
> ...


Badass skim!! what did u use to apply the CLR?(cloth?spong? or scrubbing pads?) :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

green scotch brite water and clr mixed in a bucket.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2010, 02:35 PM~18384938
> *green scotch brite water and clr mixed in a bucket.
> *


get some rest dude...You're driving, i'm sight seeing and snapping pics. :cheesy:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: NICE


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Aug 20 2010, 04:22 AM~18360077
> *skim, here is a chance for you to add to your stash!
> 
> 
> ...



WTF?? they're gonna crush everything that doesn't sell? :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Aug 23 2010, 06:18 PM~18388175
> *WTF?? they're gonna crush everything that doesn't sell?  :wow:
> *


I was gonna buy that '63 before I bought my '64..but it was about $3k more and then I would to have to have it shipped.


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 23 2010, 07:12 PM~18386765
> *get some rest dude...You're driving, i'm sight seeing and snapping pics.  :cheesy:
> *



Yeah right! He will be sleeping most of the time. You and I will be doing the driving.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 23 2010, 09:23 PM~18390268
> *Yeah right!  He will be sleeping most of the time.  You and I will be doing the driving.
> *


 :0 :drama:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2010, 09:19 AM~18341818
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*we got lost...Skim had to ask for directions... *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 23 2010, 11:23 PM~18390268
> *What happen Bryan !???.
> 
> ...this is one hour into the trip * :roflmao:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ware y'all headn???


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

How the hell are you and Brian logged on at the same time and you all on the same trip  

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr Gee, Sin7, Kandy Drippa, BThompsonTX


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Lubbock.


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 24 2010, 01:17 PM~18393078
> *How the hell are you and Brian logged on at the same time and you all on the same trip
> 
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...




layitlow via the phone!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 24 2010, 11:19 AM~18393098
> *Lubbock.
> *


Wat r y'all saving frum some abusive owner??


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 24 2010, 11:29 AM~18392742
> * What happen Bryan !???.
> 
> ...this is one hour into the trip  :roflmao:
> ...



It got Tony to drive.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Who the hell is driving if us 3 are on here ?? hno:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 24 2010, 01:33 PM~18393211
> *Who the hell is driving if us 3 are on here ?? hno:
> *


AUTO PILOT! Skim just programs "Find impalas" in the gps and it takes him straight to them.


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 6 Members: BThompsonTX, Sin7, *Skim*, Mr Gee, vertex, DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Bitch get off LIL and drive.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 24 2010, 10:08 AM~18393436
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 6 Members: BThompsonTX, Sin7, Skim, Mr Gee, vertex, DrPhilMadeMeDoIt
> 
> Bitch get off LIL and drive.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 24 2010, 11:08 AM~18393436
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 6 Members: BThompsonTX, Sin7, Skim, Mr Gee, vertex, DrPhilMadeMeDoIt
> 
> Bitch get off LIL and drive.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Got the parts car.. SOLID car right here...

Heading back


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 24 2010, 12:03 PM~18394260
> *Got the parts car.. SOLID car right here...
> 
> Heading back
> ...


Straight up Lay It Low reality SHOW!! :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

u should see the 64 we just found


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2010, 05:06 PM~18395759
> *u should see the 64 we just found
> *


 :wow: pics


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

My laptop battery died... I have plenty of pics. I'll post them up when I get home.... 

IT WAS CLEAN !!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2010, 06:06 PM~18395759
> *u should see the 64 we just found
> *


you put my name on that hood yet ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2010, 04:06 PM~18395759
> *u should see the 64 we just found
> *


I need that 62 driver fender if its clean


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 24 2010, 06:23 PM~18396468
> *I need that 62 driver fender if its clean
> *


its clean.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2010, 05:06 PM~18395759
> *u should see the 64 we just found
> *


here it is....


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 25 2010, 06:08 AM~18400977
> *here it is....
> 
> 
> ...


I need the trunklid and tilt column :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 25 2010, 08:16 AM~18401015
> *I need the trunklid and tilt column :wow:
> *


Old man wouldn't sell it !...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 25 2010, 06:32 AM~18401095
> *Old man wouldn't sell it !...
> *


Damn, diamond in the rough with factory rare optioned a/c....lol...supersport to boot


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

that bitch was rock solid too. me and brian seen it at the same time and flipped a bitch


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 25 2010, 09:11 AM~18401341
> *that bitch was rock solid too. me and brian seen it at the same time and flipped a bitch
> *


Skim and I agreed Brian should be the one to ring the doorbell.... :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 25 2010, 10:32 AM~18401095
> *Old man wouldn't sell it !...
> *


I hate that shit, I'm trying to get this 59 dude is like 80 and is hardheaded.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 25 2010, 07:16 AM~18401371
> *Skim and I agreed Brian should be the one to ring the doorbell....  :biggrin:
> *


Lmao..mofos probably comin out with shotguns and nooses!! :wow:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 25 2010, 11:28 AM~18401450
> *Lmao..mofos probably comin out with shotguns and nooses!! :wow:
> *


lol, let the ****** do the talking.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 25 2010, 09:28 AM~18401450
> *Lmao..mofos probably comin out with shotguns and nooses!! :wow:
> *



That shit aint funny, I went up to this dudes house out in the sticks once and he did pull a shot gun on me!!! Mother fucker had a rag 63 ss sittin under a tree with the fuckin top down!!!!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Aug 25 2010, 01:51 PM~18402544
> *That shit aint funny, I went up to this dudes house out in the sticks once and he did pull a shot gun on me!!! Mother fucker had a rag 63 ss sittin under a tree with the fuckin top down!!!!
> *


lol, that shit happens...I learned if there is a No Trespassing sign, don't risk it.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Aug 25 2010, 09:51 AM~18402544
> *That shit aint funny, I went up to this dudes house out in the sticks once and he did pull a shot gun on me!!! Mother fucker had a rag 63 ss sittin under a tree with the fuckin top down!!!!
> *


Lmao, I know that shit happens bro, and it ain't funny out here either with home invasions And shit :uh:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 25 2010, 02:09 PM~18402702
> *Lmao, I know that shit happens bro, and it ain't funny out here either with home invasions And shit :uh:
> *


it happens at my house depending what time you knock on my door...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

these doods are like american pickers but for chevys


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 25 2010, 09:16 AM~18401371
> *Skim and I agreed Brian should be the one to ring the doorbell....  :biggrin:
> *


better let them white folks talk


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn good find, too bad its a sedan and not a hard top :happysad:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 25 2010, 08:16 AM~18401371
> *Skim and I agreed Brian should be the one to ring the doorbell....  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 25 2010, 09:08 AM~18400977
> *here it is....
> 
> 
> ...




Wazzup with the shirt ? Did you loose a bet?

J/k the 59 is gonna b bad.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, BThompsonTX

:0


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 26 2010, 12:03 AM~18408480
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, BThompsonTX
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 26 2010, 01:03 AM~18409434
> *:wave:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 25 2010, 10:58 AM~18402605
> *lol, that shit happens...I learned if there is a No Trespassing sign, don't risk it.
> *


 :uh: yep, but if you sit out on the road in front of the driveway and lay on your horn for about 8 minutes, usually someone waddles out and wants to see what all the commotion about..at least then you can ask :happysad:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 26 2010, 06:32 AM~18410420
> *uffin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 26 2010, 10:55 AM~18410526
> *:uh: yep, but if you sit out on the road in front of the driveway and lay on your horn for about 8 minutes, usually someone waddles out and wants to see what all the commotion about..at least then you can ask :happysad:
> *


...or light your car up with buckshot.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Skim, Latroca, *BThompsonTX*

Brian, heres the 63 bumpers after being welded into 1 piece bumpers from charles. Dirty took them to the chromer today. they should turn out nice. Im going to do a pair for the 64


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2010, 11:17 AM~18427187
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Skim, Latroca, BThompsonTX
> 
> ...



Damn, They turned out SWEET!!!!


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2010, 06:17 PM~18427187
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Skim, Latroca, BThompsonTX
> 
> ...


nice !


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2010, 08:17 AM~18427187
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Skim, Latroca, BThompsonTX
> 
> ...


I was wondering if they made 1 piece bumpers for the '64s :wow:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 28 2010, 03:46 PM~18428150
> *I was wondering if they made 1 piece bumpers for the '64s  :wow:
> *


they can be welded into 1 piece just like the 63's skim posted. There is a 64 here with welded one piece bumpers and they look good.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 28 2010, 11:51 AM~18428176
> *they can be welded into 1 piece just like the 63's skim posted. There is a 64 here with welded one piece bumpers and they look good.
> *


That's what I'm talkin about! SKIM..send me some :cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 2 2010, 08:40 PM~18212051
> *finally on the ground rolling.
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: u r da man skim


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 28 2010, 03:52 PM~18428186
> *That's what I'm talkin about!  SKIM..send me some  :cheesy:
> *


I got something you're going to want to do to your 64...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 28 2010, 12:46 PM~18428150
> *I was wondering if they made 1 piece bumpers for the '64s  :wow:
> *


Hubbards impala parts carrys them


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

anybody need a dash? lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

got my rubber










and my interior


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2010, 07:48 PM~18429820
> *got my rubber
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2010, 07:21 AM~18341825
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lovin the look...skim wht are the size of these wheels you have on ur wagon? the one on the right of course... :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2010, 08:47 PM~18429815
> *
> 
> 
> ...



348 just waiting for me to come take her out now.


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 28 2010, 10:50 PM~18430467
> *lovin the look...skim wht are the size of these wheels you have on ur wagon? the one on the right of course... :biggrin:
> *



20" Foose


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2010, 07:48 PM~18429820
> *got my rubber
> 
> 
> ...


That int is sexy as hell bro.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 28 2010, 09:50 PM~18430467
> *lovin the look...skim wht are the size of these wheels you have on ur wagon? the one on the right of course... :biggrin:
> *


20x8.5 and 20x10


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2010, 06:48 PM~18429820
> *got my rubber
> 
> 
> ...


looks like I see someone else's interior too :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 29 2010, 10:18 AM~18432609
> *looks like I see someone else's interior too :0
> *


THATS 63 INTERIOR


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

bump for you skim car looks sweet already


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 29 2010, 02:56 PM~18433924
> *THATS 63 INTERIOR
> *


This nicca eather allredy has r is on a mission to Owen an impala from 59 to 64 and most drops to boot! Keep it up Tony! Impala huntn at it's finest$$$


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 30 2010, 08:49 AM~18439455
> *This nicca eather allredy has r is on a mission to Owen an impala from 59 to 64 and most drops to boot! Keep it up Tony!  Impala huntn at it's finest$$$
> *


i sent him a lead this morning on a deuce rag.... he's probably already on the road :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 30 2010, 07:54 AM~18439480
> *i sent him a lead this morning on a deuce rag.... he's probably already on the road  :cheesy:
> *


thats fucked up


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2010, 09:48 PM~18429820
> *got my rubber
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:

love that color, and i never see it


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 09:53 PM~18179916
> *somebody lit its ass up before
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going to leave the bullet holes?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 30 2010, 07:56 AM~18439938
> *Are you going to leave the bullet holes?
> *


x2... just makes me want to go and shot mine up... :biggrin:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 30 2010, 09:34 AM~18439752
> *:h5:
> 
> love that color, and i never see it
> *


that's the original copper that my car came with when it was new.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 30 2010, 09:56 AM~18439938
> *Are you going to leave the bullet holes?
> *


oh you know this!


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 30 2010, 07:54 AM~18439480
> *i sent him a lead this morning on a deuce rag.... he's probably already on the road  :cheesy:
> *


you know the drill pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

This was on earlier, made me think of you (no ****).


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 30 2010, 07:46 PM~18445081
> *x2... just makes me want to go and shot mine up... :biggrin:
> *



Ill shoot yours for free and provide the lead. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Aug 29 2010, 12:51 AM~18430841
> *That int is sexy as hell bro.
> *


Definitely the nicest color interior in 59.


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 31 2010, 12:59 PM~18450234
> *Definitely the nicest color interior in 59.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 30 2010, 08:54 AM~18439480
> *i sent him a lead this morning on a deuce rag.... he's probably already on the road  :cheesy:
> *


:nono: it was only 2 hrs from me :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Aug 31 2010, 02:42 PM~18452700
> *:nono: it was only 2 hrs from me :wave: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like you know the end of this rag with the word was


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Aug 31 2010, 05:42 PM~18452700
> *:nono: it was only 2 hrs from me :wave: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I took care of you homie. :biggrin:


----------



## 78lac (Jul 18, 2009)

i always liked those nomads i tried buying one from an old man down the road from me but he wont get offit he still drive it once in awhile.i will be checking it out again to see how itscoming along. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 31 2010, 10:59 AM~18450234
> *Definitely the nicest color interior in 59.
> *


yep, the color blends well with patina. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 31 2010, 07:12 PM~18455193
> *I took care of you homie. :biggrin:
> *



lol i think i was the first to see that rag :biggrin: i told homine in NC about it cuz it was too far for me for 700 you couldnt beat it :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Aug 31 2010, 07:11 PM~18454519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah...u were right...its pretty ruff...i opted to get it for 500 without the seized up 283 :wow:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Aug 31 2010, 08:57 PM~18456365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and i told brent you should get it cause i knew you was super close and im lazy with the driving lol


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 31 2010, 09:11 PM~18456501
> *and i told brent you should get it cause i knew you was super close and im lazy with the driving lol
> *


and my cousin billy saw it in a dream he had so i guess we all had a vision lol :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 31 2010, 09:14 PM~18456539
> *and my cousin billy saw it in a dream he had so i guess we all had a vision lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Aug 31 2010, 09:05 PM~18456439
> *:yes:
> :yes:
> yeah...u were right...its pretty ruff...i opted to get it for 500 without the seized up 283 :wow:
> *


post the pics :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 31 2010, 11:57 PM~18456365
> *lol i think i was the first to see that rag  :biggrin:  i told homine in NC about it cuz it was too far for me for 700 you couldnt beat it  :biggrin:
> *


I called mo at like 7am his time to tell him about it.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired61+Aug 31 2010, 03:42 PM~18452700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Couldn't be rougher than Hell Bent... 

POST PICS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Aug 31 2010, 10:05 PM~18456439
> *:yes:
> :yes:
> yeah...u were right...its pretty ruff...i opted to get it for 500 without the seized up 283 :wow:
> *


for 500 u cant beat that


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 31 2010, 01:02 AM~18447736
> *oh you know this!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Sep 1 2010, 06:24 AM~18458809
> *I called mo at like 7am his time to tell him about it.
> *


i emailed the link at 5am :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 1 2010, 12:13 PM~18460708
> *i emailed the link at 5am  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


damn and i thought i saw it early....


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Sep 1 2010, 07:24 AM~18458809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to get your number and give u mine....and the texas/west coast guys too....that find stuff my way and dont wanna pay to get it shipped...or dont want it...yall can hit me up!!!..call//text//somethin :happysad:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 1 2010, 03:29 PM~18462208
> *
> I need to get your number and give u mine....and the texas/west coast guys too....that find stuff my way and dont wanna pay to get it shipped...or dont want it...yall can hit me up!!!..call//text//somethin :happysad:
> *



PM sent


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 1 2010, 02:29 PM~18462208
> *:yessir:
> :wow:  :wow: :yessad:
> :no:
> ...


was that the one over by dothan?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 1 2010, 06:14 PM~18463508
> *was that the one over by dothan?
> *


yeah....all these back roads in hillbilly town...and then down a 4 mile dirt road hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 1 2010, 08:11 PM~18464440
> *yeah....all these back roads in hillbilly town...and then down a 4 mile dirt road hno:
> *


PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 1 2010, 12:13 PM~18460708
> *i emailed the link at 5am  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


mr impala turned me onto this on craigslist for 350 saturday. 



















one day later




























my scrap guy loves that shit


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 1 2010, 07:57 PM~18464965
> *mr impala turned me onto this on craigslist for 350  saturday.
> 
> 
> ...


damn didnt waste no time! i bet there was one good peice of metal in there that you got rid of lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 1 2010, 09:01 PM~18465015
> *damn didnt waste no time! i bet there was one good peice of metal in there that you got rid of lol
> *


hood went on my black 64 convertible :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 1 2010, 09:07 PM~18465078
> *hood went on my black 64 convertible :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: NOW it's complete.... I wonder where the first hood is...


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 1 2010, 10:13 PM~18465122
> *:roflmao: NOW it's complete.... I wonder where the first hood is...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 1 2010, 08:07 PM~18465078
> *hood went on my black 64 convertible :cheesy:
> *


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 1 2010, 07:11 PM~18464440
> *yeah....all these back roads in hillbilly town...and then down a 4 mile dirt road hno:
> *


My cousins stationed in enterprise and he calls me all the time telling me about some shit he found.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

got the other frame ready to drop off at the powder coaters, about to drop my seats off at the upholstery shop to get the CARS 1 covers installed


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2010, 10:07 PM~18474027
> *got the other frame ready to drop off at the powder coaters, about to drop my seats off at the upholstery shop to get the CARS 1 covers installed
> *


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 1 2010, 11:24 PM~18466797
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I saw that bitch flying down 35!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Sep 2 2010, 08:26 PM~18474211
> *I saw that bitch flying down 35!!!!
> *


I lost it on 35 in Kansas at 4 in the morning.

when I left St Joe, Mo










when I stopped for gas somewhere in Kansas.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

how was that rear end on the 64 parts car?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 2 2010, 08:39 PM~18474343
> *how was that rear end on the 64 parts car?
> *


good u need one?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Skim,

I'm going to take another shot at that sedan in Seymour. I think we just timed it bad that day. Perhaps we interupted a hot TV Dinner and a Matlock re-run.... :dunno:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 3 2010, 08:55 AM~18476871
> *Skim,
> 
> I'm going to take another shot at that sedan in Seymour. I think we just timed it bad that day. Perhaps we interupted a hot TV Dinner and a Matlock re-run.... :dunno:
> *


"Ya fuckin wit my program boy, I ain't sellin shit today"


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Sep 3 2010, 06:12 AM~18476937
> *"Ya fuckin wit my program boy, I ain't sellin shit today"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Sep 3 2010, 07:12 AM~18476937
> *"Ya fuckin wit my program boy, I ain't sellin shit today"
> *


That's the EXACT tone of voice he had too hno:



> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Sep 3 2010, 07:29 AM~18477011
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 3 2010, 09:39 AM~18477075
> *That's the EXACT tone of voice he had too hno:
> x2
> *


lol, there's this old man that lives by me and he's like 78 or something, on oxygen, and everybody talks about how mean he is and won't sell shit. I stopped by and was bullshittin with him and he showed me all 42 cars in his barns and on his property. No Impalas but all chevy Novas, Chevelles, Monte Carlos, and Camaros. I asked the dude one day "Why do people think you're an asshole, you've always but nice to me" he said "You don't aggravate me when Judge Judy is on or at dinner time and alot of people don't appreciate things and want something for nothing."


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Sep 3 2010, 08:13 AM~18477260
> *lol, there's this old man that lives by me and he's like 78 or something, on oxygen, and everybody talks about how mean he is and won't sell shit. I stopped by and was bullshittin with him and he showed me all 42 cars in his barns and on his property. No Impalas but all chevy Novas, Chevelles, Monte Carlos, and Camaros. I asked the dude one day "Why do people think you're an asshole, you've always but nice to me" he said "You don't aggravate me when Judge Judy is on or at dinner time and alot of people don't appreciate things and want something for nothing."
> *


old folks love them some Jude Judy huh !


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2010, 10:45 PM~18474962
> *good u need one?
> *


Im talking about the sheet metal around the tail lights and such.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 3 2010, 10:52 AM~18477461
> *Im talking about the sheet metal around the tail lights and such.
> *


he wants the rear clip but I see the quarters and shit cut up on the trailer looks almost like you cut the whole car up just for shits and giggles. you wouldn't happen to have a solid driver's side rocker for a 64 would you? my passenger side looks repairable the driver's side is fucked.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Sep 3 2010, 10:00 AM~18477501
> *he wants the rear clip but I see the quarters and shit cut up on the trailer looks almost like you cut the whole car up just for shits and giggles. you wouldn't happen to have a solid driver's side rocker for a 64 would you? my passenger side looks repairable the driver's side is fucked.
> *


exactly


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 3 2010, 05:55 AM~18476871
> *Skim,
> 
> I'm going to take another shot at that sedan in Seymour. I think we just timed it bad that day. Perhaps we interupted a hot TV Dinner and a Matlock re-run.... :dunno:
> *


I got alot of family that stays in and around seymore chances are i know the guy your talking about or someone in my familys knows him


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 3 2010, 12:46 PM~18479128
> *I got alot of family that stays in and around seymore chances are i know the guy your talking about or someone in my familys knows him
> *


His name is Bobby... He lives 3 houses down from Smoke Bro's BBQ and across the street from Moore's Used Cars.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 3 2010, 12:04 PM~18479208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn son you been doing some work im call my aunt and get the down low she grew up there seymore isnt but so big its one of those places where everybody knows everybody


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 3 2010, 01:11 PM~18479258
> *Damn son you been doing some work im call my aunt and get the down low she grew up there seymore isnt but so big its one of those places where everybody knows everybody
> *


gotta do all your homework, and then some, if you wanna graduate


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

When are you, Brian, David and Chris going to come by and scope out my project? Her name is Penelope! Some call her that "project bitch"! I have that infamous Home Depot pic too!!!!!!


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Sep 3 2010, 09:00 AM~18477501
> *he wants the rear clip but I see the quarters and shit cut up on the trailer looks almost like you cut the whole car up just for shits and giggles. you wouldn't happen to have a solid driver's side rocker for a 64 would you? my passenger side looks repairable the driver's side is fucked.
> *


I dont cut cars up for shits and giggles I cut shit up because If I didnt I would have about 20 4 door bodies stacked around at my house by now. I kept all the useable stuff and scrapped the rest. I cut the rockers completely off and saved them for the future because both were perfect. I only keep what I need and haul off the rest.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

Damn yall are more exciting than the show American Pickers...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Sep 3 2010, 11:19 PM~18483482
> *When are you, Brian, David and Chris going to come by and scope out my project? Her name is Penelope! Some call her that "project bitch"! I have that infamous Home Depot pic too!!!!!!
> *


post that pic


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 4 2010, 11:26 AM~18485211
> *I dont cut cars up for shits and giggles I cut shit up because If I didnt I would have about 20 4 door bodies stacked around at my house by now. I kept all the useable stuff and scrapped the rest. I cut the rockers completely off and saved them for the future because both were perfect. I only keep what I need and haul off the rest.
> *


my driver's side rocker is fucked up more than the passenger side, the closer you get to the firewall the worse it is.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 4 2010, 08:26 AM~18485211
> *I dont cut cars up for shits and giggles I cut shit up because If I didnt I would have about 20 4 door bodies stacked around at my house by now. I kept all the useable stuff and scrapped the rest. I cut the rockers completely off and saved them for the future because both were perfect. I only keep what I need and haul off the rest.
> *


calm down nikka :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 3 2010, 05:55 AM~18476871
> *Skim,
> 
> I'm going to take another shot at that sedan in Seymour. I think we just timed it bad that day. Perhaps we interupted a hot TV Dinner and a Matlock re-run.... :dunno:
> *


check yo pms nicca


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 4 2010, 09:34 AM~18485273
> *post that pic
> *


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Sep 5 2010, 11:58 AM~18491424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! WANa sell it????


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2010, 12:17 PM~18427187
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Skim, Latroca, BThompsonTX
> 
> ...


PM ME A PRICE NEED SOME DONE FOR A 63 :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Sep 5 2010, 01:27 PM~18491875
> *PM ME A PRICE NEED SOME DONE FOR A 63  :wow:
> *


just got them back from the platers


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Got all of my interior trim back from the chrome platers. talk about a lot of trim,


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Sep 5 2010, 11:58 AM~18491424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niiiice :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

frame is about to go to the powder coater this week. time to get this show on the road


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2010, 02:43 PM~18499089
> *frame is about to go to the powder coater this week. time to get this show on the road
> *



who you using for chrome??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2010, 12:11 AM~18494921
> *Got all of my interior trim back from the chrome platers. talk about a lot of trim,
> 
> 
> ...


Have fun installing all those interior pieces back together. :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 7 2010, 06:27 AM~18504689
> *Have fun installing all those interior pieces back together.  :cheesy:  :wow:
> *


wont be hard, thats all the trim from the wagon i cut up, I still have all the trim in the nomad still. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2010, 08:06 AM~18505657
> *wont be hard, thats all the trim from the wagon i cut up, I still have all the trim in the nomad still. :biggrin:
> *


SKIM's HOUSE of GINSU :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2010, 12:06 PM~18505657
> *wont be hard, thats all the trim from the wagon i cut up, I still have all the trim in the nomad still. :biggrin:
> *


Lol. It's all good I managed to get about most of mine installed today. :biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 5 2010, 11:11 PM~18494921
> *Got all of my interior trim back from the chrome platers. talk about a lot of trim,
> 
> 
> ...


whats with the texture on the chrome on these pieces?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Sep 8 2010, 12:11 PM~18515872
> *whats with the texture on the chrome on these pieces?
> *


speaker grille, and the other pieces you see with texture are like the ones on reg impalas rear seat dividers everything else should be smooth mirror like finish


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Sep 8 2010, 01:11 PM~18515872
> *whats with the texture on the chrome on these pieces?
> *


those 2 come textured from the factory.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2010, 10:23 PM~18519570
> *those 2 come textured from the factory.
> *


Looking like some crumpled tin foil


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

since Im also working on Chris (Texas Massacre) 63 rag I will post some pics here so he can see the progress. Doing full floors, floor braces, rear seat pan.



















floor braces came from a 63 4 door I cut up for parts.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

make sure you remember to put the vert frame mount nut plates in before you weld new floors on top of them.



















i use those mounts to center where the braces will lay.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

test fit them so i can trim the inner rockers out.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

cut out the inner rockers. this is the best way to do it I feel as long as your rockers arent completely wasted. His were just rusted where the braces were.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

now I have an idea how much trimming needs to be done.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

this is a good time to do any rust proofing that needs to be done if any.

Now I predrill all my spot weld holes so that I can plug weld the inner to the outer rockers.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I also had to flatten down the tops of the rockers since they got a little bent when I was busting out the spot welds from the 4 door floors.










block of wood and a big hammer fixes that.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

trimmed to fit now its time to weld them in.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

rear under seat pan goes in first. this is in tomorrow i will weld in the main floors.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

doing work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Sep 8 2010, 08:49 PM~18519870
> *doing work  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  yeah Chris has been hella patient so I want to get his floors done quick. I will also be doing the full 1 piece whole trunk pan. The cars not too bad just some areas need attention but it will be a nice car when its done. The wagon goes in the shop as soon as this is out, got a ton of metal work to do on it. I love metalwork though, its the best work that shows immediate results.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

damn Chris comming along nicely


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2010, 06:54 PM~18519920
> * yeah Chris has been hella patient so I want to get his floors done quick. I will also be doing the full 1 piece whole trunk pan. The cars not too bad just some areas need attention but it will be a nice car when its done. The wagon goes in the shop as soon as this is out, got a ton of metal work to do on it. I love metalwork though, its the best work that shows immediate results.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 8 2010, 09:37 PM~18520349
> *damn Chris comming along nicely
> *


i know he cant wait to come out with a rag :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2010, 06:45 PM~18519830
> *rear under seat pan goes in first. this is in tomorrow i will weld in the main floors.
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any pics prior to droppin in the rear pan?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 8 2010, 11:02 PM~18521397
> *Do you have any pics prior to droppin in the rear pan?
> *


yes on my phone I can send to you in a text. It wasnt real bad had a few pin holes but I decided a new one would be the best thing to do.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2010, 09:08 PM~18521453
> *yes on my phone I can send to you in a text. It wasnt real bad had a few pin holes but I decided a new one would be the best thing to do.
> *


send em asap :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 8 2010, 11:10 PM~18521472
> *send em asap  :biggrin:
> *


i just sent 3 hopefully they go thru, im in bad cell area


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2010, 09:13 PM~18521501
> *i just sent 3 hopefully they go thru, im in bad cell area
> *


dAMN cRUMPTON :uh:


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

Am I right or there is two pairs of extra body mounts on a 61-64 rag? I saw one pair on your pics... just after the drive shaft tunnel... where are the two others? (If I'm correct...)


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Sep 8 2010, 11:30 PM~18521670
> *Am I right or there is two pairs of extra body mounts on a 61-64 rag? I saw one pair on your pics... just after the drive shaft tunnel... where are the two others? (If I'm correct...)
> *


the ones u were looking at before are the front pair. then theres the rear pair and they are under the rear brace that the under seat rear floor pan got welded to thats why u cant see them. 










I'll use Hell Bent frame for an example


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

Ok so the smaller pair is just after the transmission support and the bigger ones after the driving shaft tunnel just before the trailing arms supports...


Is it the same thing for 59-60 and for 58 frames as well?



I was asking cause a guy was argueing that is 64 ragger frame only had two more supports than his 64 sport coupe frame... And that they were bodyless side by side... :uh:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

damn how many cars u got now lol i see a lot of parts an full done cars u got a gold mine in the back yard huh, keep up the work homie


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Looking good! thanks allot Skim!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Sep 9 2010, 04:42 AM~18522707
> *Ok so the smaller pair is just after the transmission support and the bigger ones after the driving shaft tunnel just before the trailing arms supports...
> Is it the same thing for 59-60 and for 58 frames as well?
> I was asking cause a guy was argueing that is 64 ragger frame only had two more supports than his 64 sport coupe frame... And that they were bodyless side by side...  :uh:
> *


he dont know what hes talking about there are 4 extra mounts on a vert. 
58 hardtop or rag both have the 4 mounts, 59 has the rear two but not the front (smaller mounts) and 60 HT frame is like the 61-64 hardtop frames no extra mounts at all.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2010, 09:13 PM~18521501
> *i just sent 3 hopefully they go thru, im in bad cell area
> *


Tony...anyway you can email them or post them for me? I never got them


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

holy shit t-bone when do you sleep?


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2010, 07:46 AM~18523419
> *he dont know what hes talking about there are 4 extra mounts on a vert.
> 58 hardtop or rag both have the 4 mounts, 59 has the rear two but not the front (smaller mounts) and 60 HT frame is like the 61-64 hardtop frames no extra mounts at all.
> *



Ok, I always tought that the 59-60 frames were the same... just like 61-64 frames...

The only difference between 59-60 frames would be those extra mounts on hardtop 59 cars? If I'm correct... they are a bit longer than 61-64... correct?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> here you go skim , theme song for the car hahahahahaha


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Sep 9 2010, 12:13 PM~18524946
> *Ok, I always tought that the 59-60 frames were the same... just like 61-64 frames...
> 
> The only difference between 59-60 frames would be those extra mounts on hardtop 59 cars? If I'm correct... they are a bit longer than 61-64... correct?
> *


that and the 60 has the full plate on the frame that the banana bar mounts to where a 59 frame only has a small perch for the banana bar to mount to.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Your Wagon is looking good.

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> > here you go skim , theme song for the car hahahahahaha
> 
> 
> Hess and Skimster collabo


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2010, 05:34 PM~18527876
> *that and the 60 has the full plate on the frame that the banana bar mounts to where a 59 frame only has a small perch for the banana bar to mount to.
> *



Ok thanks for the info... congrats on White Trash's feature by the way!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 9 2010, 06:21 PM~18526887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


contrats on the spread skimbo


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2010, 07:54 PM~18519920
> * yeah Chris has been hella patient so I want to get his floors done quick. I will also be doing the full 1 piece whole trunk pan. The cars not too bad just some areas need attention but it will be a nice car when its done. The wagon goes in the shop as soon as this is out, got a ton of metal work to do on it. I love metalwork though, its the best work that shows immediate results.*


X2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: fuck that orange carp!


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOOKIN GOOD SKIMENEM....

 

OH, CONGRATS ONNA FEATURE IM LRM...

:thumbsup:


----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

clean :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Finally brought home my 5.7 LS 6 engine and 4L60E trans yesterday :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 12 2010, 06:21 AM~18545777
> *Finally brought home my 5.7 LS 6 engine and 4L60E trans yesterday :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Put a couple stamps on that and shove it in a mail box. I'll pm you my address :biggrin:


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

Enjoy the LS Power in th wagon! This will look really nice.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 12 2010, 02:21 AM~18545777
> *Finally brought home my 5.7 LS 6 engine and 4L60E trans yesterday :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


What'd you pick this up for! :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 12 2010, 11:41 AM~18547222
> *What'd you pick this up for!  :wow:
> *


knowing Skim he paid nothing for it... Hustled parts left and right and had enough money left over to buy another parts car....


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

ZO6 vette engine right? Hope you're not keeping the OG steering box... 605? Or something a little more fancy ?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

fuck skim you didnt play around when it came time to disassemble the partswood,lookin like things comin along nice,good job on the feature to..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Sep 12 2010, 11:51 AM~18547281
> *ZO6 vette engine right? Hope you're not keeping the OG steering box... 605? Or something a little more fancy ?
> *


Im thinking CPP 500 box but I was toying with the thought of the unisteer rack & pinion :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 12 2010, 11:47 AM~18547253
> *knowing Skim he paid nothing for it... Hustled parts left and right and had enough money left over to buy another parts car....
> *


 :0 lol, it wasnt that easy.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SO IT WAS TIME FOR THE SEATS TO GET TAKEN TO THE UPHOLSTERY SHOP FOR SOME CARS 1 COVERS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

After flipping it over and unbolting the seat tracks I noticed a couple broken springs so I nixed that idea and decided to use the front bench from the green 60 4fourdoor that me and ls1wagon john parted out.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

The upper half of the rear seat was a little more difficult because it had to be disassembled. I used the back seat out of the parkwood.

seat bottom from the parkwood










upper


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the rear upper has a hard backing so when you lay it down it becomes a floor. I unbolted it from the seat springs.



















this is the backing. I will sand blast these and paint them copper again like new.














































a lot of these pics I took for refference so I know how to put them back together


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the levers and side plates and folding pivot brackets are getting chrome plated.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I wish they remade this matting. Im going to have it done in carpet. I had to order 2 extra yards of carpet.


----------



## impalaserg (May 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2010, 12:42 AM~18562250
> *After flipping it over and unbolting the seat tracks I noticed a couple broken springs so I nixed that idea and decided to use the front bench from the green 60 4fourdoor that me and ls1wagon john parted out.
> 
> 
> ...



you can go to a furniture upholstery shop and buy the springs, cut it to length and replace it.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2010, 01:40 AM~18562244
> *SO IT WAS TIME FOR THE SEATS TO GET TAKEN TO THE UPHOLSTERY SHOP FOR SOME CARS 1 COVERS
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a sick color combo!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaserg_@Sep 14 2010, 06:41 AM~18562700
> *you can go to a furniture upholstery shop and buy the springs, cut it to length and replace it.
> *


its all right I have 3 of those seats I just used a better one.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2010, 01:51 AM~18562279
> *I wish they remade this matting. Im going to have it done in carpet. I had to order 2 extra yards of carpet.
> 
> 
> ...


i'm sure there is something out that that simulates that matting Tony...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2010, 08:40 AM~18562244
> *SO IT WAS TIME FOR THE SEATS TO GET TAKEN TO THE UPHOLSTERY SHOP FOR SOME CARS 1 COVERS
> 
> 
> ...


Love the brown/gold color scheme, looks oldschool.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Frame is off to the powdercoaters in the morning.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

you're a maniac  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

keep it up skim its lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Frame is now at the powdercoaters, will be done wednesday


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 15 2010, 11:40 AM~18574839
> *Frame is now at the powdercoaters, will be done wednesday
> *


Can't wait to see the car finished!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 15 2010, 09:40 AM~18574839
> *Frame is now at the powdercoaters, will be done wednesday
> *


What are you on, vacation?? :wow:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 15 2010, 11:40 AM~18574839
> *Frame is now at the powdercoaters, will be done wednesday
> *


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 15 2010, 10:40 AM~18574839
> *Frame is now at the powdercoaters, will be done wednesday
> *


I hope you meant Wednesday of next week :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 16 2010, 07:36 PM~18586345
> *I hope you meant Wednesday of next week  :biggrin:
> *


lol. yeah 1 week :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice frame


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 16 2010, 07:45 PM~18586417
> *nice frame
> *


thanks, gloss black and I hate to do it but I belive this is gonna have a full chrome under carriage as if it was a full on lowrider except its not.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 16 2010, 07:30 PM~18586839
> *thanks, gloss black and I hate to do it but I belive this is gonna have a full chrome under carriage as if it was a full on lowrider except its not.
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 16 2010, 07:30 PM~18586839
> *thanks, gloss black and I hate to do it but I belive this is gonna have a full chrome under carriage as if it was a full on lowrider except its not.
> *


ballin ass


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 16 2010, 07:30 PM~18586839
> *thanks, gloss black and I hate to do it but I belive this is gonna have a full chrome under carriage as if it was a full on lowrider except its not.
> *


hey now even street rods n lowrods need some bling in they life bro,its all good,but y not do a lil welding and smooth up the lines a lil on the frame before powdercoating?


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 06:20 AM~18223571
> *so 1 week into it
> 
> 
> ...



I DO undestand :biggrin: 
Very nice car. You wont get anything like that over here. Only 4 dr cars..

Do you know if I could use 20" front/ 22" rear without modifactions on my 64 ss? do you kow any valuable but stylish rims? design like the intro twisted vista II..

i just started with your topic, and will go through.

alex


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

whats up Skim, i'm really diggin what you're doin man


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Champagne-for-All_@Sep 17 2010, 04:28 AM~18589094
> *I DO undestand  :biggrin:
> Very nice car. You wont get anything like that over here. Only 4 dr cars..
> 
> ...



"On a 61-64 you can easily do a 20 x 8.5 and 22 X 10 with a 5 1/2" backspace and for tires a 245/35/20 and 285/30/22"


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Sep 17 2010, 06:01 AM~18589369
> *"On a 61-64 you can easily do a 20 x 8.5 and 22 X 10 with a 5 1/2" backspace and for tires a 245/35/20 and 285/30/22"
> *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

look what i bought today :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2010, 09:18 PM~18594857
> *look what i bought today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Sep 17 2010, 05:01 AM~18589369
> *"On a 61-64 you can easily do a 20 x 8.5 and 22 X 10 with a 5 1/2" backspace and for tires a 245/35/20 and 285/30/22"
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

little dry ass 63 OG paint hard top I just bought out of New Mexico. Love south west patina cars.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 18 2010, 08:20 PM~18600843
> *little dry ass 63 OG paint hard  top I just bought out of New Mexico. Love south west patina cars.
> 
> 
> ...


good find but is it me or that windshield look like it blew into the car :biggrin:


----------



## Durg (Nov 3, 2008)

Tony, I installed the tail light housings you chromed for me. VERY nice compared to the anodized. Thanks, Durg.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Durg_@Sep 19 2010, 10:27 AM~18603614
> *Tony, I installed the tail light housings you chromed for me. VERY nice compared to the anodized. Thanks, Durg.
> 
> 
> ...


nice n clean


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

just picked up some cool trinkets for the wagon, paint dividers, rear metal interior dividers, correct 59 access vents all from the junk yard. pics later...


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2010, 05:54 PM~18614258
> *just picked up some cool trinkets for the wagon, paint dividers, rear metal interior dividers, correct 59 access vents all from the junk yard. pics later...
> *


Awe man, you don't want those dividers. Let me take them off your hands!


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2010, 07:54 PM~18614258
> *just picked up some cool trinkets for the wagon, paint dividers, rear metal interior dividers, correct 59 access vents all from the junk yard. pics later...
> *


you need some hideaways for your 59  :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Sep 20 2010, 06:09 PM~18614394
> *Awe man, you don't want those dividers. Let me take them off your hands!
> *


i got u a gas tank


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2010, 06:26 PM~18614567
> *i got u a gas tank
> *


Thanks man, your always looking out for others! I'll meet up with you whenever your free.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

me, garageartguy and bthompsontx got up early to go get some parts, lotsa impala parts. really fun day at the junk yard.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

there was lotsa bombs, non chevy stuff too.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

shit was piled up everywhere. Riicky scored a couple rust free impala wagon tailgates.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yes I had to grab these for The Jurassic


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

9 passenger laying in there :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

60 nomad wagon with a cactus growing out of the back


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

another 63 impala wagon tailgate just laying on the ground chillin.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

some vw s chillin


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

man I need that rack


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

super nice 62 hood.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

bad ass truck!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

48 fleet rag


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

this was dead in that 59 with the paint dividers


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

tons of VWs


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

we brought home some things, mostly dry rust free sheet metal hoods, trunks and core supports.





































got my arm rests for the nomad, also those 59 ac vents and the paint dividers, one side of 59 stainless side trim to replace mine.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

brought back my 63 too. Thanks Orlando!


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

that a good yard where is at :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICH-E-RICH_@Sep 21 2010, 03:41 AM~18619454
> * that a good yard where is at :biggrin:
> *


new mejico


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

i need this any more pics my dream car :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

damn thats a ton of good shit... cant beleive there is still shit like that around


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

i see only one 68 out of all that stuff :uh:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

holla at ya boi


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 07:44 PM~18619456
> *new mejico
> *


thats one day trip id never bring my wife to. she ruin it by telling me to hurry up. i could spend a whole day there... how many hours you guys spend there?


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Sep 21 2010, 06:33 AM~18619705
> *thats one day trip id never bring my wife to. she ruin it by telling me to hurry up. i could spend a whole day there... how many hours you guys spend there?
> *


All morning & half the afternoon!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Sep 21 2010, 05:37 AM~18619718
> *All morning & half the afternoon!
> *


told you,,,, you was gonna be driving....lol :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r309/fleck1/new%20mexico/DSCN12381024x768.jpg[/img]
> :0 how much


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=Skim,Sep 21 2010, 01:36 AM~18619223]










[/quote]
how was the center console and steering column was it a tilt


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 04:29 AM~18619187
> *there was lotsa bombs, non chevy stuff too.
> 
> 
> ...


is that a corvair i see?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 04:36 AM~18619223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aww shit its got a/c :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 04:45 AM~18619262
> *yes I had to grab these for The Jurassic
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 05:03 AM~18619335
> *man I need that rack
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH YOU DO! :wow: :wow:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 05:18 AM~18619397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nash metro?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 05:21 AM~18619408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awww man i never see those cutty wagons


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Sep 21 2010, 04:15 AM~18619493
> *i need this any more pics my dream car :0
> 
> 
> ...


there were several, one had a visor


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

this was dead in that 59 with the paint dividers









[/quote]
:0 I think you found a "chupacabra"! :ugh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2010, 01:40 AM~18562244
> *SO IT WAS TIME FOR THE SEATS TO GET TAKEN TO THE UPHOLSTERY SHOP FOR SOME CARS 1 COVERS
> 
> 
> ...


seats are ready for me to pick up today :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Frame should be ready to pick up from the powdercoaters today too


----------



## Mr 61 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thats alotta stuff in Nuevo Mejico. Thanks for shooting me towards The Grinch. Bought em and he shipped em.Bad ass 59 Wag :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

***** dont forget about me when you go back... u still owe me from the tripp 2 h-town when we went for the caddy...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Sep 21 2010, 05:28 AM~18619556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 why u bringin up old shit! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 09:44 AM~18620826
> *seats are ready for me to pick up today :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i desperately needed these, thanks to that 60 nomad in new mexico i got them. mine were wasted.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

got my impala arm rests out of that junk yard too, my nomad came with the plastic ones so now my door panels will look like true impala. 










going to rechrome the end caps too and ash trays.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I just had to show my favorite score of yesterdays treasure hunt...one mo time. :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Are those paint seperators :0 looking good skim! :thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

skim i know you like VW's have u ever been to that place in athens theres a bunch of bugs and buses there??


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

That place looks like heaven skim. Is he high on prices or reasonable?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Sep 21 2010, 07:01 PM~18625792
> *That place looks like heaven skim. Is he high on prices or reasonable?
> *


he was cheap to us it seemed


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 06:12 PM~18625922
> *he was cheap to us it seemed
> *


yea but yall got deep pockets so cheap to yall 3 may be high to the general pop. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 21 2010, 07:18 PM~18625991
> *yea but yall got deep pockets so cheap to yall 3 may be high to the general pop. :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: put it this way, those AC vents and paint dividers, normally those 2 items are about 500 together - I paid $40


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 06:21 PM~18626029
> *:ugh: put it this way, those AC vents and paint dividers, normally those 2 items are about 500 together - I paid $40
> *


aight so now you down to my pockets :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Durg_@Sep 19 2010, 11:27 AM~18603614
> *Tony, I installed the tail light housings you chromed for me. VERY nice compared to the anodized. Thanks, Durg.
> 
> 
> ...


kevin your car is coming out sick!


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 21 2010, 01:54 AM~18619298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn tony yall need to go rescue that 61, thats a big money car bro. thats just as hard, if not harder to find than a 62 bubbletop. them 61 impala 2 door sedan are super rare :wow: wish that place wasnt so far away, i could use some of those 30s model plymouths


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Sep 21 2010, 08:38 PM~18626852
> *damn tony yall need to go rescue that 61, thats a big money car bro. thats just as hard, if not harder to find than a 62 bubbletop. them 61 impala 2 door sedan are super rare  :wow:    wish that place wasnt so far away, i could use some of those 30s model plymouths
> *


The funny thing is I know of 3 different flat roof 61 Impalas. All 3 are that same twighlight turquoise pastel light green.


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 02:44 AM~18619456
> *new mejico
> *


  can you pm the address bro


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

Skim u guys came up on allot of nice shit! I havint seen a yard like that in years!! That still has lots of goodies, all the ones i have been going to have all gotten RAPED!!! Also "White Trash" looking good in the LRM!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

when we goin back


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 06:21 PM~18626029
> *:ugh: put it this way, those AC vents and paint dividers, normally those 2 items are about 500 together - I paid $40
> *


damn dick deal of the month right there! with prices like that you might need to spend a few days there


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 21 2010, 10:45 PM~18628400
> *damn dick deal of the month right there! with prices like that you might need to spend a few days there
> *


That's what i'm thinkin.., if he don't tell everybody where it is before we have a chance to get back out there! :angry:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 06:50 PM~18625688
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 02:25 AM~18619422
> *tons of VWs
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: that notch back and ghia rag is the shit, skim pm address bro


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Sep 22 2010, 02:31 AM~18629619
> *That's what i'm thinkin.., if he don't tell everybody where it is before we have a chance to get back out there!  :angry:
> *


 :uh: este puta! we barely were allowed in only because our chapparone got us in lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

thats why im gonna send you to get my chit! lol... they see me that fool be like no this place is closed... :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 09:21 PM~18626029
> *:ugh: put it this way, those AC vents and paint dividers, normally those 2 items are about 500 together - I paid $40
> *


:h5:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 08:50 PM~18625688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cars is the shit. Looks real nice. 

I put my kit in for a couple days and took it back out. :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

shit... this topic makes me wanna keep the 63 patina... :biggrin: 

see u tomorrow Skim.. me and Chris will be heading out about 530


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 22 2010, 08:17 PM~18636441
> *Cars is the shit. Looks real nice.
> 
> I put my kit in for a couple days and took it back out.  :biggrin:
> ...


damn that parkwood material is fresh as fuck. :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

picked up Jurassic Sharks frame today. This was the original frame from the parkwood donor car.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 22 2010, 11:34 PM~18639449
> *damn that parkwood material is fresh as fuck. :0
> *


I saw one thread where they put some stuff on car and remove surface rust etc but can no longer find the thread. BTW, Car looks real good, how hard was the upholstery to install?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

before










after


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 23 2010, 12:39 AM~18639482
> *I saw one thread where they put some stuff on car and remove surface rust etc but can no longer find the thread. BTW, Car looks real good, how hard was the upholstery to install?
> *


thats CLR, u mix a little with water and scrub the surface rust off with a scotch brite pad.. I didnt I had Chapos hook up my seats. They are in North Side Ft Worth and did it for $250 all 4 pieces with new padding.


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 22 2010, 11:39 PM~18639485
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sick :wow: thats what I want to do except with powder chrome.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

someone was asking the difference on a 59 frame versus later. Check out the mount for the banana bar in the back, theres no bridge pan back there.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

59 has the 2 extra body mounts in the rear like a convertible but just on the back not the front ones.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Sep 23 2010, 12:41 AM~18639494
> *
> *


whats crackin homie :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 23 2010, 12:41 AM~18639495
> *Looks sick  :wow:  thats what I want to do except with powder chrome.
> *


that would be sick, gloss black was fine for me. Looks real subtle and smooth


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> man im so glad my car came with copper interior, that shit is the bomb.


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 12:41 AM~18639492
> *thats CLR & cat litter, u mix a little with water and scrub the surface rust off with a scotch brite pad.. I didnt I had Chapos hook up my seats. They are in North Side Ft Worth and did it for $250 all 4 pieces with new padding.
> *


 :0


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 22 2010, 11:47 PM~18639529
> *that would be sick, gloss black was fine for me. Looks real subtle and smooth
> 
> 
> ...


  looks real nice


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

fuck i wish that yard was close to me,i seen a grille i think woulda been right for my dads 41 gmc pickup that we are building


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICH-E-RICH_@Sep 23 2010, 01:46 AM~18639812
> * looks real nice
> *


thanks, cant wait to drop in the engine and trans and the suspension. My upper and lower a arms are at the chromers right now.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Interior is fresh Tony...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

saw this pic on the net


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 23 2010, 09:07 AM~18641078
> *Interior is fresh Tony...
> *


thanks luis when you coming by


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 10:19 AM~18641640
> *thanks luis when you coming by
> *


I'm off next thursday and friday.... You going to the Good Guys show?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> > man im so glad my car came with copper interior, that shit is the bomb.
> 
> 
> Nice!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 23 2010, 10:24 AM~18641686
> *I'm off next thursday and friday.... You going to the Good Guys show?
> *


I want to but I dont get off work til 5


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 10:26 AM~18641705
> *I want to but I dont get off work til 5
> *


  


Dude, remember on our way to Lubbock we saw that truck with a dog in the back just chillin, and you said "post that up to show people how we do it in Texas"?... :roflmao: well i got one BETTER than that !!.. saw it with my own eyes bro.... HILARIOUS.....

Pic in a sec....


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 12:47 AM~18639529
> *that would be sick, gloss black was fine for me. Looks real subtle and smooth
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good when will the shark hit the water?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

i went to East Texas with my brother last week and saw this..... 

When we pulled up behind it, we thought it was a statue and didnt think anything of it, then it turned back to look at us.. Dude we both were rollin hard !!.. 


:roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 22 2010, 11:43 PM~18639504
> *someone was asking the difference on a 59 frame versus later. Check out the mount for the banana bar in the back, theres no bridge pan back there.
> 
> 
> ...


I always wondered what the difference was too. Thanks for that info


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 22 2010, 11:47 PM~18639529
> *that would be sick, gloss black was fine for me. Looks real subtle and smooth
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Good! :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 22 2010, 10:17 PM~18636441
> *Cars is the shit. Looks real nice.
> 
> I put my kit in for a couple days and took it back out.  :biggrin:
> ...


i am in love


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 08:41 PM~18179723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Skim looking good on the built bro, hey bro help me out let me know if you run across any black knobs for the ac control I need 3 of them, also do you have any 348 parts for sale LMK, thanks Walt.


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

this ***** from planet dont play :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 23 2010, 10:42 AM~18641845
> *i went to East Texas with my brother last week and saw this.....
> 
> When we pulled up behind it, we thought it was a statue and didnt think anything of it, then it turned back to look at us.. Dude we both were rollin hard !!..
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Thanks to David, Turtle, Chris and Daniel for moving the frame in the shop when u guys stopped by today!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 23 2010, 10:33 AM~18641774
> *Looking good when will the shark hit the water?
> *


now that my frame is home shouldnt take too long.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

heres the 63 hard top I just picked up from new mexico.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2010, 12:59 PM~18643019
> *Hey Skim looking good on the built bro, hey bro help me out  let me know if you run across any black knobs for the ac control I need 3 of them, also do you have any 348 parts for sale LMK, thanks Walt.
> *


what 348 parts do you need, this car still has the 348 in it.


----------



## chevythang (Mar 1, 2007)

> that would be sick, gloss black was fine for me. Looks real subtle and smooth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

sand blasting and powder coating was 375, not bad and it was a 5 day turnaround.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 06:42 PM~18647217
> *sand blasting and powder coating was 375, not bad and it was a 5 day turnaround.
> *


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Sep 23 2010, 03:35 PM~18644875
> *this ***** from planet dont play  :0  :biggrin:
> *



Nicca failed kindergarden cause he don't play! Ha 

Skim, what are you doing with the Tre?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 07:32 PM~18647082
> *Thanks to David, Turtle, Chris and Daniel  for moving the frame in the shop when u guys stopped by today!
> 
> 
> ...


No problem anytime. It felt good to see my car. :wow:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 07:34 PM~18647108
> *heres the 63 hard top I just picked up from new mexico.
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the roof? I need a new roof skin :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Sep 23 2010, 09:01 PM~18647394
> *Skim, what are you doing with the Tre?
> *


I will buy the front and rear window rubber, put the whindshield and back glass back in it and probably sit on it til I decide what to do with it. I got it fairly cheap so it aint hurting anything just chillin.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 08:24 PM~18647570
> *I will buy the front and rear window rubber, put the whindshield and back glass back in it and probably sit on it til I decide what to do with it. I got it fairly cheap so it aint hurting anything just chillin.
> *


Well fuck dude see if you just sell me the roof then you dont have to worry about putting glass back in it. Another plus side is you can have the junkster weld you a tub in there and make it a drop top :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 23 2010, 09:28 PM~18647608
> *Well fuck dude see if you just sell me the roof then you dont have to worry about putting glass back in it. Another plus side is you can have the junkster weld you a tub in there and make it a drop top :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 08:24 PM~18647570
> *I will buy the front and rear window rubber, put the whindshield and back glass back in it and probably sit on it til I decide what to do with it. I got it fairly cheap so it aint hurting anything just chillin.
> *


i wish i lived closer :angry: id be gettin a ride from you to work on :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 07:42 PM~18647217
> *sand blasting and powder coating was 375, not bad and it was a 5 day turnaround.
> *


*GOOD PRICE.....*


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 08:24 PM~18647570
> *I will buy the front and rear window rubber, put the whindshield and back glass back in it and probably sit on it til I decide what to do with it. I got it fairly cheap so it aint hurting anything just chillin.
> *


Nice. I would go Patina with it... Have you done any coupes yet?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 23 2010, 09:54 PM~18647890
> *i wish i lived closer  :angry:  id be gettin a ride from you to work on :biggrin:
> *


that bitch is hella solid too. nice ass floors, real dry car.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Sep 23 2010, 09:55 PM~18647906
> *I would go Patina with it... Have you done any coupes yet?
> *


I thought about it cuz ive never done a 2 door and that car has sick ass perfect patina. :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 08:56 PM~18647913
> *that bitch is hella solid too. nice ass floors, real dry car.
> *


i can see that :biggrin: :biggrin: ,but im a bit way to far away


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 05:52 PM~18625706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WHO DID THE SEATS THEY LOOK REAL NICE ??*


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 08:56 PM~18647920
> *I thought about it cuz ive never done a 2 door and that car has sick ass perfect patina. :0
> *


Yeah no doubt, that's what i was thinking when i noticed the paint. I might have to meet up sometime and go car shopping with you. You always find great deals. I work in Lewisville, you stay on that side of town?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Sep 23 2010, 10:01 PM~18647962
> *Yeah no doubt, that's what i was thinking when i noticed the paint. I might have to meet up sometime and go car shopping with you. You always find great deals. I work in Lewisville, you stay on that side of town?
> *


about 15 minutes near denton


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

YOU AINT FUCKIN AROUND BROTHER!! LOOKS REEEAAL GOOD!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 23 2010, 10:00 PM~18647955
> *WHO DID THE SEATS THEY LOOK REAL NICE ??
> *


Chapos Upholstery, North Side Ft Worth $250 for front and back, they covers came from CARS 1


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 09:01 PM~18647969
> *about 15 minutes near denton
> *


Werd. I'll let you know. I'd like to check out the 59 in person, I like what you're doing to it.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 09:06 PM~18648023
> *Chapos Upholstery, North Side Ft Worth $250 for front and back, they covers came from CARS 1
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 06:32 PM~18647082
> *Thanks to David, Turtle, Chris and Daniel  for moving the frame in the shop when u guys stopped by today!
> 
> 
> ...


SKIMS NEVER IN THE PICS AND NEVER WORKIN... LOL ANYTIME HOMIE...
HOPE U LIKED THE HUB CAPS...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 09:32 PM~18647082
> *Thanks to David, Turtle, Chris and Daniel  for moving the frame in the shop when u guys stopped by today!
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: 
anytime bro..


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 08:32 PM~18647082
> *Thanks to David, Turtle, Chris and Daniel  for moving the frame in the shop when u guys stopped by today!
> 
> 
> ...


No problem man. Tell your cat what up for me!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 23 2010, 09:34 PM~18648302
> *SKIMS NEVER IN THE PICS AND NEVER WORKIN... LOL ANYTIME HOMIE...
> HOPE U LIKED THE HUB CAPS...
> *


Shit if he is workin and you start talkim to him he'll neva go back to doin whatever he was workin on :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 22 2010, 02:52 AM~18625706
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice interior Skim!

Mine is also done...


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

Patina on 20" & 22" ....


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Sep 24 2010, 10:48 AM~18651489
> *Patina on 20" & 22" ....
> 
> 
> ...




Bad motherfucker^^^^^^^


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Sep 24 2010, 12:48 PM~18651489
> *Patina on 20" & 22" ....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: daddy like


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Sep 24 2010, 09:48 AM~18651489
> *Patina on 20" & 22" ....
> 
> 
> ...


nice,but it needs more of a clr bath,just ask skim :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 01:43 AM~18639504
> *someone was asking the difference on a 59 frame versus later. Check out the mount for the banana bar in the back, theres no bridge pan back there.
> 
> 
> ...


Slick


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 23 2010, 10:28 PM~18647608
> *Well fuck dude see if you just sell me the roof then you dont have to worry about putting glass back in it. Another plus side is you can have the junkster weld you a tub in there and make it a drop top :biggrin:
> *


if he was drivin that far he wouldnt go for the conversion , im allmost certain he would just get me to build one of the 7 , 1963 *real* rags i have for him :0


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 24 2010, 02:24 PM~18653902
> *if he was drivin that far he wouldnt go for the conversion , im allmost certain he would just get me to build one of the 7 , 1963 real rags i have for him  :0
> *


Bring one down when you come to Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 24 2010, 05:48 PM~18654102
> *Bring one down when you come to Vegas  :biggrin:
> *


that can be arranged , i accept visa , mastercard , and paypal 



we can set up payments :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fabian+Sep 24 2010, 10:40 AM~18651437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice, clr that bitch clean :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Sep 24 2010, 04:16 AM~18649909
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 24 2010, 02:53 PM~18654133
> *that can be arranged , i accept visa , mastercard , and paypal
> we can set up payments  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 24 2010, 03:53 PM~18654133
> *that can be arranged , i accept visa , mastercard , and paypal
> we can set up payments  :biggrin:
> *


Quanto for a 62 rag fuck it gimme both prices wit you doin them :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2010, 04:43 PM~18654435
> *I have a set of the stainless 4 door Z mouldings for those door panels
> thats nice, clr that bitch clean :biggrin:
> *


thats what i said :biggrin:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Sep 24 2010, 09:48 AM~18651489
> *Patina on 20" & 22" ....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2010, 01:43 AM~18654435
> *I have a set of the stainless 4 door Z mouldings for those door panels
> thats nice, clr that bitch clean :biggrin:
> *


PM me a picture and price shipped to Euclid :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 24 2010, 03:24 PM~18653902
> *if he was drivin that far he wouldnt go for the conversion , im allmost certain he would just get me to build one of the 7 , 1963 real rags i have for him  :0
> *


:uh: I was just fucking with him I honestley did not expect him to chop the top off :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Sep 25 2010, 05:50 AM~18657932
> *PM me a picture and price shipped to Euclid  :biggrin:
> *


ok i have 2 sets nice too.


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Sep 24 2010, 09:48 AM~18651489
> *Patina on 20" & 22" ....
> 
> 
> ...


I just shat my pants!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

frame lookin good Tony!!!..think your phone cut out the other day..then mine died after that...tried callin u back..but got stalled out  :biggrin:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

We scooped somethin' up for you today! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Sep 25 2010, 03:23 PM~18660147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass thanks for grabbing that for me!


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2010, 03:27 PM~18660163
> *bad ass thanks for grabbing that for me!
> *


Chris and BJ did all the work, I was just there for motivation! Actually I was site seeing for 59's :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Sep 25 2010, 03:50 PM~18660254
> *Chris and BJ did all the work, I was just there for motivation! Actually I was site seeing for 59's  :wow:
> *


THATS COOL CUZ THATS A CLEAN GATE


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2010, 06:38 PM~18661763
> *THATS COOL CUZ THATS A CLEAN GATE
> *


thought you were goin bullethollin? :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 25 2010, 09:57 PM~18662220
> *thought you were goin bullethollin?  :uh:
> *


i am foolio, mines ate up on the inside. watch me reskin that with bullet hole outerskin.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

hit me up later wanna head ur way and drop of this frame and get my front clip and bumpers.. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 26 2010, 06:56 AM~18663425
> *hit me up later wanna head ur way and drop of this frame and get my front clip and bumpers..  :biggrin:
> *


k. around five i will be home


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 26 2010, 03:52 AM~18663343
> *i am foolio, mines ate up on the inside. watch me reskin that with bullet hole outerskin.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 26 2010, 04:52 AM~18663343
> *i am foolio, mines ate up on the inside. watch me reskin that with bullet hole outerskin.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: skim thats just funny as hell :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the rest of my interior showed up from CARS1 today. :cheesy: 

all i have to do is get my armrests wrapped and put the stainless trim on my panels.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the quality of their stuff is very nice. This week I will put all the stainless mouldings on the panels.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

looks good tony


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2010, 04:29 PM~18675392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

:0


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

sexy :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thanks mo. i really think that's the best interior color they had in 59


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2010, 04:27 PM~18675377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice color bro


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2010, 08:44 PM~18677200
> *thanks mo. i really think that's the best interior color they had in 59
> *


x59 :0 nice job Tony!!This is Gona b nice Cuz 59 vert Is my dream car but b 4 I fall n love wit her r u keepn her??


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

interior is sweet homie i know the cars goin to come out nice!


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 27 2010, 10:56 PM~18677983
> *interior is sweet homie i know the cars goin to come out nice!
> *


 no more of that 61 the new 59 shit :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2010, 04:27 PM~18675377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice skim :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Sep 27 2010, 10:02 PM~18678069
> *no more of that 61 the new 59 shit  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :nono: :biggrin: I still am a 61 fanatic


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

That's Triple OG status right there.... lookin good Tony..


I'll call you later. I need some handlebars chrome plated for my son's trike..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2010, 07:40 AM~18680389
> *:0  :nono:  :biggrin:  I still am a 61 fanatic
> *


so wheres the updates on your 61? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 27 2010, 09:28 PM~18676427
> *:0
> *


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2010, 04:29 PM~18675392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn seems like everyday is xmas for u :wow: :thumbsup: I always get coal in my stocking


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Sep 28 2010, 10:39 AM~18681728
> *damn seems like everyday is xmas for u :wow:  :thumbsup: I always get coal in my stocking
> *


you still got one of those? :biggrin: 












i aint had one since i was old enough to walk,it was changed over into a box


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: vengina we all knew you had a box.


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 28 2010, 11:12 AM~18681965
> *you still got one of those?  :biggrin:
> i aint had one since i was old enough to walk,it was changed over into a box
> *


yeah I still have one but I can see that Santa's top ten list goes something like this
1 Skim
2 Skim
3 Skim
4 Skim
5 Skim
6 Skim
7 Skim
8 Skim
9 Skim
10 Skim
:roflmao: :roflmao: I shouldn't have tortured all those animals when I was a kid


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2010, 06:27 PM~18675377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

i think its time to build a shop for all your ridez and upstairs office..


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> > > :biggrin:
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > ...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 28 2010, 03:53 PM~18683759
> *i think its time to build a shop for all your ridez  and upstairs office..
> 
> 
> ...



he's got the land to do it too...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

started putting the brake and fuel lines back on the frame today.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Looking good Tony... My ass is still at work :banghead: 

I'll send you the pic of the handlebars tomorrow.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 28 2010, 07:49 PM~18686259
> *Looking good Tony... My ass is still at work :banghead:
> 
> I'll send you the pic of the handlebars tomorrow.
> *


cool, u on salary or what :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2010, 07:50 PM~18686268
> *cool, u on salary or what :biggrin:
> *


:yes: so i gotta do Thursday and Friday's work tonight.... might put in a few more hours and just take tomorrow off


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I have two trans mounts to choose from for the 4l60e trans. One is bolt on to the stock location the other is a direct drill on.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

my new tie rods came in, gotta chrome them now along with the adjuster sleeves.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2010, 07:51 PM~18686284
> *I have two trans mounts to choose from for the 4l60e trans. One is bolt on to the stock location the other is a direct drill on.
> 
> 
> ...



because i know you like to challenge yourself, i have a feeling you're gonna go with the direct drill. :dunno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

unloaded my 63 off the trailer and started sprucing her up. 3 out of 4 wheels were completely locked up and there was no steering linkage whatsoever. It was a bitch but i got it all on now.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

looks like she's ready for a CLR bath....

Have you or Brian discussed when the next Roswell trip will be?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dont look too bad now that the stocks are on it. Im thinking how this would look patinad on 22's and 20s bagged. :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 28 2010, 07:56 PM~18686337
> *looks like she's ready for a CLR bath....
> 
> Have you or Brian discussed when the next Roswell trip will be?
> *


in a couple weeks


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

you gonna do 1-piece bumpers on this one?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2010, 07:59 PM~18686362
> *in a couple weeks
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> :biggrin:
> that is white trash sitting there , just behind the 50 ford convertible
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 28 2010, 07:59 PM~18686365
> *you gonna do 1-piece bumpers on this one?
> *


Im not even trippin on this car at the moment, I gotta finish these I already have


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> > :biggrin:
> > that is white trash sitting there , just behind the 50 ford convertible
> > old school pic of white trash lol
> >
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 28 2010, 11:09 PM~18687289
> *damn , now thats an old pic , thats the show they did my first photo shoot at , i think that was in september 2000 , i been seeing alot of pics of that car lately by everybody else  :biggrin:
> i think im on number 8 or 9 now ,not counting tv shows (mtv cribs , cmt cribs , espn speed vision ) not to bad for a kountry ass white boy that dont advertise hugh
> *


Not bad, now finish that bad ass GRINCH Wagon already. :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2010, 10:14 PM~18687347
> *Not bad, now finish that bad ass GRINCH Wagon already.  :biggrin:
> *


ha , i put that bitch outside , its collecting grass now instead of dust :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 28 2010, 09:23 PM~18687497
> *ha , i put that bitch outside , its collecting grass now instead of dust  :wow:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2010, 06:57 PM~18686342
> *dont look too bad now that the stocks are on it. Im thinking how this would look patinad on 22's and 20s bagged. :0
> 
> 
> ...


how much for it I got somebody looking


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 28 2010, 09:30 PM~18687586
> *how much for it I got somebody looking
> *


call me.


----------



## westtexasshotcalla (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 28 2010, 11:23 PM~18687497
> *ha , i put that bitch outside , its collecting grass now instead of dust  :wow:
> *


Don't get confused with Oldsmolade now! I know you aren't giving up, just hibernation time. :biggrin:


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2010, 06:57 PM~18686342
> *dont look too bad now that the stocks are on it. Im thinking how this would look patinad on 22's and 20s bagged. :0
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you on that.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2010, 10:26 PM~18687545
> *:angry:
> *


i tried to get ricky on it and i dont guess you told anybody bout it , im ready for that bitch to leave , 



and i got 8 reasons it should


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2010, 05:57 PM~18686342
> *dont look too bad now that the stocks are on it. Im thinking how this would look patinad on 22's and 20s bagged. :0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice..looks straight!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2010, 08:57 PM~18686342
> *dont look too bad now that the stocks are on it. Im thinking how this would look patinad on 22's and 20s bagged. :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 28 2010, 10:30 PM~18688360
> *i tried to get ricky on it and i dont guess you told anybody bout it , im ready for that bitch to leave ,
> and i got 8 reasons it should
> *


well post some good pics of it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

if anybodys interested, my feature on White Trash is online now incase you didnt get a chance to see the magazine.

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1...ible/index.html


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osolo59+Sep 27 2010, 09:02 PM~18678069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me kow which one you dont use and a price guess i might could use it in the bubbletop


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 06:21 PM~18626029
> *:ugh: put it this way, those AC vents and paint dividers, normally those 2 items are about 500 together - I paid $40
> *


 :0 Nice find, good come up. You got those two items for dirt cheap . Here in the west coast most fools want to charge $500-$600 just for the A.C vents, and $200 for the paint dividers. So you came up good on those two  . If you can could you PM me the location of that junk yard where you bought thses goodies, and phone number. Im sure there stuff there that I could use..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2010, 09:57 PM~18688711
> *if anybodys interested, my feature on White Trash is online now incase you didnt get a chance to see the magazine.
> 
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1...ible/index.html
> ...


 :0 got dang those guts are perfect....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2010, 06:57 PM~18686342
> *dont look too bad now that the stocks are on it. Im thinking how this would look patinad on 22's and 20s bagged. :0
> 
> 
> ...


with the stocks,patinad and bagged :biggrin: :biggrin: now when is this one gettin the famous clr bath?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@Sep 29 2010, 05:13 AM~18690415
> *:0  Nice find, good come up. You got those two items for dirt cheap . Here in the west coast most fools want to charge $500-$600 just for the A.C vents, and $200 for the paint dividers. So you came up good on those two  . If you can could you PM me the location of that junk yard where you bought thses goodies, and phone number. Im sure there stuff there that I could use..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I dont think thats gonna happen


----------



## Mr 61 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2010, 04:30 PM~18675410
> *the quality of their stuff is very nice. This week I will put all the stainless mouldings on the panels.
> 
> 
> ...




Tight


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2010, 12:53 AM~18688669
> *well post some good pics of it
> *


I've got a bunch. Cut and buffed inside the fenders, quarters, belly. Dude went all out after a case of Sun Drop. :wow:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:0 LITTLE TURTLE SAID HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 76111? LOL


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

oh dude the carpets are the best part!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

got 2 suprises in the mail today. My laminated wall plaque came thanks to TheGrinch who had it sent to me.










The second was this. My approval from LRM to show in the indoor arena at Vegas. :cheesy: 










and the Cashmans badge was something I picked up from another member here since Las Vegas Supershow is held in Cashman's arena the emblem works out just fine on White Trash.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2010, 05:44 PM~18705794
> *got 2 suprises in the mail today. My laminated wall plaque came thanks to TheGrinch who had it sent to me.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you need a map to cashman bro?? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 30 2010, 07:44 PM~18705794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2010, 08:44 PM~18705794
> 
> The second was this. My approval from LRM to show in the indoor arena at Vegas. :cheesy:
> 
> ...


did you just put two screws in the trunk of white trash :twak: :dunno: :banghead: , you are fucking killing me . . . . . . . . . . . . well cant say to much it is your car 


how you like the plaque


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 30 2010, 08:56 PM~18706350
> *
> did you just put two screws in the trunk of white trash  :twak:  :dunno:  :banghead: , you are fucking killing me . . . . . . . . . . . . well cant say to much it is your car
> how you like the plaque
> *


You said the same thing when you seen the car getting cut for hydros lol :roflmao:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2010, 09:57 PM~18706362
> *You said the same thing when you seen the car getting cut for hydros lol  :roflmao:
> *


yea , since you mentioned it i think your correct , inside is gonna kick ass if it so happens to turn bad weather


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 30 2010, 07:00 PM~18706385
> *yea , since you mentioned it i think your correct ,  inside is gonna kick ass if it so happens to turn bad weather
> *


There ain't bad weather in Las Vegas!!!


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 01:27 AM~18619181
> *me, garageartguy and bthompsontx got up early to go get some parts, lotsa impala parts. really fun day at the junk yard.
> 
> 
> ...


What wrecking yard is this? That's alot of Impala parts!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 30 2010, 10:27 PM~18706653
> *There ain't bad weather in Las Vegas!!!
> *


yall have that hot ass heat , lol


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 30 2010, 07:41 PM~18706810
> *yall have that hot ass heat , lol
> *


Shit, I just looked at the forecast. It's supposed to be mid 80's next weekend..that is great weather when it's dry heat..out there in NC that humidity sucks I bet! :cheesy:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

:wow: :wow: 



> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jul 31 2010, 11:51 PM~18197299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 30 2010, 10:45 PM~18706869
> *Shit, I just looked at the forecast.  It's supposed to be mid 80's next weekend..that is great weather when it's dry heat..out there in NC that humidity sucks I bet! :cheesy:
> *


yea , sucks major , its been like 95 in the day and 65 at night , kinda reminds me of cali weather . . . . . . . . . vegas gonna be hot all the time with all these bad ass rides going , seen a lot thats going to bust out at vegas that going to be tough to deal with


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2010, 06:44 PM~18705794
> *got 2 suprises in the mail today. My laminated wall plaque came thanks to TheGrinch who had it sent to me.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 30 2010, 07:51 PM~18706962
> *yea , sucks major , its been like 95 in the day and 65 at night , kinda reminds me of cali weather . . . . . . . . . vegas gonna be hot all the time with all these bad ass rides going , seen a lot thats going to bust out at vegas that going to be tough to deal with
> *


I'm from Norcal, the one thing you can count on is that cold ass night breeze...maybe you are talkin about socal, I'm pretty sure they got a cool breeze too at night...somebody is gonna bust out with somethin for sure this year..Doubt I'm gonna go to the show but I might have to check out White trash Friday or Saturday :wow:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2010, 06:44 PM~18705794
> *got 2 suprises in the mail today. My laminated wall plaque came thanks to TheGrinch who had it sent to me.
> 
> 
> ...


U gonna surprise everyone with the RAG 61 too at the show???


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Good luck in Vegas!! Bring home sum shit to tha gr8 state of Texas$$$$$$$


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Live from Krum


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 2 2010, 12:04 AM~18715942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I seriously almost bailed off the chair from laughing.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 1 2010, 11:04 PM~18715942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 02:47 AM~18619274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I have all the exterior and interior moldings, complete and clean for a 59 wagon parkwood,get back at me if ur interested.


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 5 2010, 06:54 PM~18744510
> *
> *


Brian,

Were you rolling the 62 through Wylie Friday evening?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 5 2010, 08:54 PM~18744510
> *
> *


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 5 2010, 08:29 PM~18744866
> *Brian,
> 
> Were you rolling the 62 through Wylie Friday evening?
> *



Yeah, I had to take it to Lavon to get some stuff milled down to install a crankcase vacuum pump.


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 5 2010, 08:57 PM~18745198
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bitch, STFU!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 5 2010, 10:16 PM~18745490
> *Bitch, STFU!
> *


okay. :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 5 2010, 07:57 PM~18745198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
i didnt even notice


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

ballers carpeting the driveways now.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 5 2010, 11:20 PM~18748046
> *ballers carpeting the driveways now.
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 6 2010, 12:20 AM~18748046
> *ballers carpeting the driveways now.
> *


haha, thats for my display in vegas :0 brian knows how to hook that carpets shit up :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 5 2010, 08:14 PM~18745462
> *Yeah, I had to take it to Lavon to get some stuff milled down to install a crankcase vacuum pump.
> *


  

My wife was right behind you taking pics !.. I told her to pull up next to you and ask if you were Brian, but she was embarrased :biggrin: ... We were grilling Fajitas and drinking a few beers. :cheesy: ...maybe next time.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2010, 06:37 AM~18749022
> *haha, thats for my display in vegas  :0  brian knows how to hook that carpets shit up :biggrin:
> *


Good color combo Tony.


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 6 2010, 08:17 AM~18749159
> *
> 
> My wife was right behind you taking pics !.. I told her to pull up next to you and ask if you were Brian, but she was embarrased :biggrin: ... We were grilling Fajitas and drinking a few beers.  :cheesy: ...maybe next time.
> *



She should have honked or something. I completely forgot that you live out that way. Fajitas and beer would have sounded great.

I never drive the 62 that far but I am trying to make some modifications to the motor so I can. The machine shop that I deal with is out there.

Post up the pics....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 6 2010, 08:13 AM~18749383
> *She should have honked or something.  I completely forgot that you live out that way.  Fajitas and beer would have sounded great.
> 
> I never drive the 62 that far but I am trying to make some modifications to the motor so I can.  The machine shop that I deal with is out there.
> ...


She thought maybe you recognized our truck because you kinda slowed down.. i'll post the pics in a sec...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

waiting for her to text them to me again... I was surprised you drove all the way out there too...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Here you go Brian... The only one she snapped..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2010, 02:02 AM~18747960
> *:0
> i didnt even notice
> 
> ...


There he goes, laying shit on my bubbletop again. :angry:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Oct 6 2010, 11:57 AM~18750544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't seen a check for it so it's still mine!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 6 2010, 11:44 AM~18750919
> *Thanks Luis!
> 
> *


  


Hey Brian, would you accept a life time supply of this as payment for the bubbletop? :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 6 2010, 01:29 PM~18751175
> *
> Hey Brian, would you accept a life time supply of this as payment for the bubbletop?  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



That shit was just nasty!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 6 2010, 04:26 PM~18753191
> *That shit was just nasty!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 6 2010, 09:57 AM~18750544
> *Here you go Brian... The only one she snapped..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: vengence,* BThompsonTX
*

sup i see u chillin in here :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Wake up Skim!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 11 2010, 01:51 PM~18784481
> *Wake up Skim!
> 
> 
> ...


skim you may as well make that a greeting card cuz erryone sayin somethin bout it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 11 2010, 04:51 PM~18784481
> *Wake up Skim!
> 
> 
> ...


Is he making out with a midget in this pic?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 12 2010, 11:41 AM~18791009
> *Is he making out with a midget in this pic?
> *


:uh:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 11 2010, 04:51 PM~18784481
> *Wake up Skim!
> 
> 
> ...



thats the sign of a man after done puttin in work !!

:thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 11 2010, 01:51 PM~18784481
> *Wake up Skim!
> 
> 
> ...


skim you sniffing your armpit? damn i thought i smelled something at the show :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2010, 05:07 PM~18792438
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 11 2010, 02:51 PM~18784481
> *Wake up Skim!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie, did you get faded? I hope you didn't get bubble guts down the side of your car! :barf:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn tony did i call it or what homie? :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

little turtle wanted me to post these picks... i told him the name of ur ride and he was trippin out... then i snapped the 2nd pic looks like Jurassic Park...lol jst a bunch of dinosaurs bones layin around... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 14 2010, 08:21 PM~18813990
> *little turtle wanted me to post these picks... i told him the name of ur ride and he was trippin out... then i snapped the 2nd pic looks like Jurassic Park...lol jst a bunch of dinosaurs bones layin around... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool, little turtle is cool as hell. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

test fitting the stainless mouldings on the door panels. since they dont come on them, I had to take them off my original panels and put them on the new ones.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

these will be polished like new in the next day or so. This is how they will look once installed. I still have to mount the arm rests.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

They look good Skim


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Good catchin up last night Tony...

All caught up on this build now too... Shits lookin NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 18 2010, 09:36 PM~18847566
> *these will be polished like new in the next day or so. This is how they will look once installed. I still have to mount the arm rests.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 19 2010, 08:08 AM~18849607
> *Good catchin up last night Tony...
> 
> All caught up on this build now too...  Shits lookin NICE!  :thumbsup:
> *


Did he tell you about White Trash II ??? :0


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 19 2010, 09:19 AM~18849664
> *Did he tell you about White Trash II  ???  :0
> *


He told me a lot about a lotta shit.. He gave me geography lessons, chrome lessons, all kinda shit... Nothin bout white trash II though.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 19 2010, 08:24 AM~18849689
> *He told me a lot about a lotta shit.. He gave me geography lessons, chrome lessons, all kinda shit... Nothin bout white trash II though....  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: 

Next time you talk to him, ask him about the Treasure map


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Hey tee pannels going grate fooooooo!!

Hey now that the players have drilled four holes in four corners of mygas tank how do I seal it back up? They put like half inch holes in all four corners! :angry:

can I use rubber stops r wat can I do to use my tank now??


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Damm skim, haven't peeped this topic in a while..lots of good progress and them door panels are so fresh and so clean.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Oct 19 2010, 10:21 AM~18850374
> *Damm skim, haven't peeped this topic in a while..lots of good progress and them door panels are so fresh and so clean.   :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, here in a few Im going to pick up all my chrome plated uper and lower a a rms and trailing arms. the chrome undercarriage gonna look fresh under that old dinosaur :cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 18 2010, 09:36 PM~18847566
> *these will be polished like new in the next day or so. This is how they will look once installed. I still have to mount the arm rests.
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2010, 04:05 PM~18863153
> *Thanks, here in a few Im going to pick up all my chrome plated uper and lower a a rms and trailing arms. the chrome undercarriage gonna look fresh under that old dinosaur :cheesy:
> *


thats balla talk :biggrin: shit gonna be nice though


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68rida_@Oct 20 2010, 07:49 PM~18864824
> *thats balla talk  :biggrin: shit gonna be nice though
> *


heres some pics I took, I took these tonight so they are kinda dark but you get the idea.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

here are the scissor levers that mount to the back seat that allow it to lay flat or sit upright.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

heres the armrest caps...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

these go on the sides of the rear seat where the release levers go. Normally these are painted but i chromed them.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2010, 04:05 PM~18863153
> *Thanks, here in a few Im going to pick up all my chrome plated uper and lower a a rms and trailing arms. the chrome undercarriage gonna look fresh under that old dinosaur :cheesy:
> *


Beast!


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2010, 04:05 PM~18863153
> *Thanks, here in a few Im going to pick up all my chrome plated uper and lower a a rms and trailing arms. the chrome undercarriage gonna look fresh under that old dinosaur :cheesy:
> *


It's an oldie but goodie and soon to be nice and shiny underneath!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

what tipe of animal is that u found dead inside of the wagon ????? :uh: :wow: :uh:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

wagons gonna look sick dood, whats been up man?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2010, 10:53 PM~18866297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see where you're goin with this and I like it! It's like a dinosaur with chrome balls...


----------



## abbeyg123 (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2010, 08:53 PM~18866297
> *heres some pics I took, I took these tonight so they are kinda dark but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> ...


just wonderin what type of set up you goin with in the front? see you got your spring perches welded up :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 21 2010, 06:23 AM~18868869
> *I see where you're goin with this and I like it!  It's like a dinosaur with chrome balls...
> *


LOL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abbeyg123_@Oct 21 2010, 07:27 AM~18868885
> *just wonderin what type of set up you goin with in the front? see you got your spring perches welded up :biggrin:
> *


yep those are my lower bag mounts welded to the a arms. Ive got slam specialties RE7 bags, full air ride, two chrome 5 gallon tanks 8 valves, the set up came from Detroit6ace's white 62


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider+Oct 20 2010, 11:56 PM~18867437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2010, 08:34 AM~18869174
> *yep those are my lower bag mounts welded to the a arms. Ive got slam specialties RE7 bags, full air ride, two chrome 5 gallon tanks 8 valves, the set up came from Detroit6ace's white 62
> *


 :0


----------



## abbeyg123 (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2010, 07:34 AM~18869174
> *yep those are my lower bag mounts welded to the a arms. Ive got slam specialties RE7 bags, full air ride, two chrome 5 gallon tanks 8 valves, the set up came from Detroit6ace's white 62
> *


hell yeah, now you say that i see it! i was thinkin juice!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abbeyg123_@Oct 21 2010, 09:16 AM~18869417
> *hell yeah, now you say that i see it! i was thinkin juice!
> *


yeah this is pretty much equal to a full on lowrod with lowrider influence (chrome undies) full frame off but patina'd the fuck out like it was when it was sitting all those years in that field. I like trying something I havent seen done yet :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2010, 09:35 AM~18869578
> *yeah this is pretty much equal to a full on lowrod with lowrider influence (chrome undies) full frame off but patina'd the fuck out like it was when it was sitting all those years in that field. I like trying something I havent seen done yet :cheesy:
> *


Real talk


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

heres some better daytime pics I took of the stuff I had chromed for J. Shark

I gotta thank LS1Wagon John for hooking me up with the old a arms from Green Mile when he went to tubular a arms. They already had the bag plates on them and new bushings and ball joints.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

arm rest caps and knuckle scrapers.


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2010, 01:19 PM~18870374
> *heres some better daytime pics I took of the stuff I had chromed for J. Shark
> 
> I gotta thank LS1Wagon John for hooking me up with the old a arms from Green Mile when he went to tubular a arms. They already had the bag plates on them and new bushings and ball joints.
> ...



whats up skim... Jurassic Shark looks like it will be sick when its all done. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the swing levers for the back seat


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tage_@Oct 21 2010, 11:23 AM~18870399
> *whats up skim... Jurassic Shark looks like it will be sick when its all done.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks tage, i think if it turns out like i have envisioned it, it will be fresh as hell.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

rechromed the interior handles. I could have bought these new reproduction but theres nothing like some OG ones that came in the car getting put back on.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

these are the fold down locks, I chromed these too. Those rear lay down panels are getting powdercoated copper like the interior.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

On a 59, the rear cross member unbolts from the frame as you can see its not here in this pic










so i chromed it.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:

keep an eye out for a 62 hood... Going to La Grave this weekend in search of one..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 21 2010, 12:25 PM~18870906
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> keep an eye out for a 62 hood... Going to La Grave this weekend in search of one..
> *


just come out to area 51 I seen one there nice too.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2010, 12:27 PM~18870926
> *just come out to area 51 I seen one there nice too.
> *


i'm ready.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 19 2010, 10:24 AM~18849689
> *He told me a lot about a lotta shit.. He gave me geography lessons, chrome lessons, all kinda shit... Nothin bout white trash II though....  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2010, 04:35 PM~18869578
> *yeah this is pretty much equal to a full on lowrod with lowrider influence (chrome undies) full frame off but patina'd the fuck out like it was when it was sitting all those years in that field. I like trying something I havent seen done yet :cheesy:
> *


Gonna come out real clean!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

started assembling the front suspension today, installed the chrome motor mounts, didnt get a whole lot done but you get the point.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

coming together Skim :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

powdercoated the core support :happysad:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Looking good bro!!!! I get a helluva lot of motivation from you.


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2010, 07:06 PM~18874762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks nice


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

so are you ever going back to doing vw???i wold like to see what you do them now after working on many impalas


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Oct 21 2010, 08:18 PM~18874887
> *Looking good bro!!!! I get a helluva lot of motivation from you.
> *


thanks just trying to get this frame ready to drop the ls6 in. i still have a lot to do before I put the motor in, lotsa detailing and cleaning to do on this engine still.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Skim did you get the message I left?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Oct 21 2010, 08:24 PM~18874958
> *so are you ever going back to doing vw???i wold like to see what you do them now after working on many impalas
> *


yeah man, I will I still have have my 52 splitwindow and my 54 barndoor bus so Im sure i will eventually.

My last bug that I built was this orange 55 oval rag. Made it in several magazines. I look forward to it but I will wait til the time is right. My poroblem is I like so many diferrent styles of cars and I want them all.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 21 2010, 08:57 PM~18875297
> *Skim did you get the message I left?
> *


no, i tried calling u back right after u called


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2010, 09:57 PM~18875298
> *yeah man, I will I still have have my 52 splitwindow and my 54 barndoor bus so Im sure i will eventually.
> 
> My last bug that I built was this orange 55 oval rag. Made it in several magazines. I look forward to it but I will wait til the time is right. My poroblem is I like so many diferrent styles of cars and I want them all.
> ...


:happysad: bus looks good


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

damn homie you chromn' your chrome... that mofo is gunna blind fools with all that bling.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Oct 21 2010, 10:25 AM~18870906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't let Luis pay East Coast prices on them hoods :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2010, 06:06 PM~18874762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2010, 07:14 PM~18874852
> *powdercoated the core support :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Chrome that bitch


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2010, 07:57 PM~18875298
> *yeah man, I will I still have have my 52 splitwindow and my 54 barndoor bus so Im sure i will eventually.
> 
> My last bug that I built was this orange 55 oval rag. Made it in several magazines. I look forward to it but I will wait til the time is right. My poroblem is I like so many diferrent styles of cars and I want them all.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Oct 21 2010, 09:25 PM~18875556
> *Chrome that bitch
> *


hell naw, :biggrin: I dont want to chrome it because I would really have to chrome a lot of stuff in the engine compartment. I want to keep all of that clean and simple with just a few small things polished and chromed on the engine


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2010, 07:51 AM~18878596
> *hell naw,  :biggrin: I dont want to chrome it because I would really have to chrome a lot of stuff in the engine compartment. I want to keep all of that clean and simple with just a few small things polished and chromed on the engine
> *


 :0 never thought I would see the day Skim didn't want to chrome something! :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Oct 22 2010, 07:55 AM~18878607
> *:0 never thought I would see the day Skim didn't want to chrome something! :cheesy:
> *


i think he may have OD'd on Chrome hno:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Going all out tee!!!

It's gona b a keeper I hope!

Hey Ima run by there sometime soon to get that heater blower moter!
U going to lagrave???? Maybe meet there and I could even take the rotissery if need b!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 22 2010, 08:30 AM~18878805
> *Going all out tee!!!
> 
> It's gona b a keeper I hope!
> ...


i want to go but i will be at work. i do have the heater blower for you. i will need the rotisserie eventually cuz i gotta get the wagon on it.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2010, 09:06 AM~18879044
> *i want to go but i will be at work. i do have the heater blower for you. i will need the rotisserie eventually cuz i gotta get the wagon on it.
> *


Awite just let me no wat werks fer ya!!

Fixn to take the drop to a & m to let oraileo put my set up n and pannel my trunk out! Him and Marco suposed to swing by after lagrave to see watz up!!

Ima sell that all chrome ford 9 I got frum u if u no n e body intrested!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

how much for it


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2010, 06:14 PM~18883344
> *how much for it
> *


1200 pick up r 1500 shipped!! Post pix if u got some! R if u want it back same deal we had 


:biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 22 2010, 07:21 PM~18883401
> *1200 pick up r 1500 shipped!! Post pix if u got some!
> *


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 22 2010, 09:13 PM~18885715
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



















:0 :0 :0 :0 





















































:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-B...=item4aa583b16f

god damn boris, 23k reserve not met! with a 6 cyl. Do your thang boy :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2010, 09:52 PM~18886022
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-B...=item4aa583b16f
> 
> god damn boris, 23k reserve not met! with a 6 cyl. Do your thang boy :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :0 i think is really stupid the guy , that pays more tan 20 k for a post car , pero kada kien lol


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Oct 23 2010, 09:26 PM~18890214
> *:0  :0  i think is really stupid the guy , that pays more tan 20 k for a post car , pero kada kien lol
> *


WTF , THAT IS WACK .. 23k not met . must be asking 25 ....... no way in hell for a post car ... wiggity wack bullshit .... YO SKIM , YE OLE 59 IS LOOKIN SICK BRO
YO REALLY GOT ME WANTIN TO DO MY 60 PARKWOOD . ME AND POPS ARE WAITING TILL THIS DEAD WINTER TO START ON IT CAUSE WE ARE RUNNIN TO SHOWS AND CRUISE INS DURING THE WARM WEATHER ... YOU KNOW IMA HAVE TO START A NEW TOPIC ...
AYE BRO PEEP THIS . WE BOUGHT TWO VW BUGS TODAY FOR 800 bucks . 59 AND 61 :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2010, 10:52 PM~18886022
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-B...=item4aa583b16f
> 
> god damn boris, 23k reserve not met! with a 6 cyl. Do your thang boy :biggrin:
> ...


boris can sell a ketchup popsicle to a woman in white gloves... he been doin this shit a longgg time


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 23 2010, 01:13 AM~18885715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the versailles rear end?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2010, 09:52 PM~18886022
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-B...=item4aa583b16f
> 
> god damn boris, 23k reserve not met! with a 6 cyl. Do your thang boy :biggrin:
> ...


NICE...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 25 2010, 03:34 AM~18900682
> *boris can sell a ketchup popsicle to a woman in white gloves... he been doin this shit a longgg time
> *



:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dropped off all my rear panels to the powdercoater to get done up copper. once my trans crossmember gets back from the chromer i will get the engine and trans installed on the frame.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 27 2010, 08:28 AM~18920748
> *dropped off all my rear panels to the powdercoater to get done up copper. once my trans crossmember gets back from the chromer i will get the engine and trans installed on the frame.
> *


:thumbsup:

I'm ready to head West


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

What up Skim doggie?? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

when u making a stop in detroit on your tour of the country :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 27 2010, 12:29 PM~18922393
> *when u making a stop in detroit on your tour of the country  :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 27 2010, 02:57 PM~18922636
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok skim now i heard it all,you not wanting to chrome somethin? i had to go back n re read that to make sure i wasnt seeing things,wow

the nomad comin along great homie keep up the good work


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

yo yo


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Oct 27 2010, 09:09 PM~18926738
> *yo yo
> *


SUP KEITH :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0 TATERSALAD :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2010, 09:15 AM~18930013
> *:0 TATERSALAD :biggrin:
> *


yes please...with a slab of Krum BBQ :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

59 looking good brotha


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

havent checked in on this in a while looking good like always!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thanks. polished out OG door sills came out nice.


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 29 2010, 08:23 PM~18943248
> *thanks. polished out OG door sills came out nice.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good skim :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Oct 29 2010, 08:46 PM~18944654
> *looking good skim :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

sup skim... thought id share some pix with you from this place about 30 miles from me that me and Bert found today...most 59s ive ever seen!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

have a bunch more pix but computer is fucking up...will post more later


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 30 2010, 07:01 PM~18948517
> *sup skim... thought id share some pix with you from this place about 30 miles from me that me and Bert found today...most 59s ive ever seen!
> 
> 
> ...


this is in ohio??? :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 30 2010, 05:07 PM~18948539
> *have a bunch more pix but computer is fucking up...will post more later
> *


damn i wonder if he knows the people i know in missouri, they got about 28-30 59's and 7 are rags :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

dam did bert cash this guy out??


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

holy shit thats a gang of stuff!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

got my new moog tierods and cross member back from the platers.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i need somebody to redesign this to jurassic 'shark' and have the outline of thye wagon instead of t rex


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 31 2010, 10:54 AM~18951711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want that motor!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 1 2010, 12:10 AM~18956396
> *i need somebody to redesign this to jurassic 'shark' and have the outline of thye wagon instead of t rex
> 
> 
> ...


1 millllllion dollars... :biggrin: 

That's gonna look bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Great thread man! the 59 gona look sick,love the interior....


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

I accept PAYPAL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2010, 11:10 PM~18956396
> *i need somebody to redesign this to jurassic 'shark' and have the outline of thye wagon instead of t rex
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 1 2010, 06:28 PM~18961213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lol, thats sick! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

thanks Tony :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice we need some shirts made up.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

subtle change


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 1 2010, 08:47 PM~18961864
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Thats DEF it right there... NICE Job! :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

[/quote]

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn, i went through each and every page, great topic skim


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

>


 :thumbsup:
[/quote]

def the winner great job (even though it was just dropped).


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> Tony, I'll be sending the tail light housings and headlight bezels soon. I have something to install them on now that it's FINALLY painted. Looking forward to more updates on "TINA". Thanks, Durg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

that bitch is fresh right there...


----------



## Durg (Nov 3, 2008)

> > Tony, I'll be sending the tail light housings and headlight bezels soon. I have something to install them on now that it's FINALLY painted. Looking forward to more updates on "TINA". Thanks, Durg.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 30 2010, 07:01 PM~18948517
> *sup skim... thought id share some pix with you from this place about 30 miles from me that me and Bert found today...most 59s ive ever seen!
> 
> 
> ...



This guys name is Jim, and i'll tell you right now from first hand experince, do not do business or trust this mother fucker !!!!!

This guy converts 4 drs into rags for a living. actually does a pretty decent job of it to, but hes a fuckin hack !!!!! Ripped me off for at least 6gs. !!!!! My 59 needed a lot of sheetmetal work done, so i figured who better to tke it to than a guy that specializes in sheetmetal work on soley 59s right? wrong. for 6 gs, he removed rack from car, and seperated to quarters off a rear clip that i brought him. thats it !!! he claims he gets 60 per hour, soo that adds up to 100 hours worth of work??? i took my shit outta there asap. threatened to fuckin kill his ass too. but hes got german sheperds and cameras, so ...

he won't sell anything, and all he wants is deposits to keep him afloat. trust me, i was there about 4-5 years agao, and almost all the project cars are in the same spot as they were. he talks a huge game, bout cars inc uses his sheetmetal as patterens for their stamping, etc.

hes a lier, and a fuckin theif !!! told me work was done and when i stopped in to check, he didn't do shit.

good luck if you want to fuck with him, but don't say i didn't warn you

if you talk to him again, tell'm pete from buffalo says FUCK YOU !!!!

  :twak: :twak: :guns: :burn: :burn: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 3 2010, 09:23 AM~18974547
> *This guys name is Jim, and i'll tell you right now from first hand experince, do not do business or trust this mother fucker !!!!!
> 
> This guy converts 4 drs into rags for a living.  actually does a pretty decent job of it to, but hes a fuckin hack !!!!!  Ripped me off for at least 6gs. !!!!! My 59 needed a lot of sheetmetal work done, so i figured who better to tke it to than a guy that specializes in sheetmetal work on soley 59s right?  wrong. for 6 gs, he removed rack from car, and seperated to quarters off a rear clip that i brought him. thats it !!!  he claims he gets 60 per hour, soo that adds up to 100 hours worth of work???  i took my shit outta there asap. threatened to fuckin kill his ass too. but hes got german sheperds and cameras, so ...
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 3 2010, 10:23 AM~18974547
> *This guys name is Jim, and i'll tell you right now from first hand experince, do not do business or trust this mother fucker !!!!!
> 
> This guy converts 4 drs into rags for a living.  actually does a pretty decent job of it to, but hes a fuckin hack !!!!!  Ripped me off for at least 6gs. !!!!! My 59 needed a lot of sheetmetal work done, so i figured who better to tke it to than a guy that specializes in sheetmetal work on soley 59s right?  wrong. for 6 gs, he removed rack from car, and seperated to quarters off a rear clip that i brought him. thats it !!!  he claims he gets 60 per hour, soo that adds up to 100 hours worth of work???  i took my shit outta there asap. threatened to fuckin kill his ass too. but hes got german sheperds and cameras, so ...
> ...




Sounds like real talk right thur!! :0


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

ah just thinking about it is pissing me off even more !!!! dude talks about 'nothing scares him" as far as sheetmetal repair, but yet he sure seemed scared to actually do the work !!!! the plan was to replace trunk floor with floor out of 60. dude said no problem, it'll go right in. well, if you've ever tried it, you'd see that it doesnt "go right in" (i'm talking whole floor with rear brace, from upper floor pan to back bumper) dude was stallin, cause it dont go right in, it takes a lot of mods. and i know this cuz i said fuck it !!! and i'm doing it myself. I've been keeping track of my own hours, and i've got more done in 30 than he was done in 100 !!!

dude talkin bout, 'ya if you can send more $, my gas/electric/power (fill in blank) is about to be turned off... man i fuckin hate that dude !!

dude was supposed to just replace trunk floors and quarters and go from there. i show up and this bastards sandblasting the rockers by the sill plate !! (which bythe way is rock solid) 

sorry im done venting...


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 3 2010, 04:03 PM~18976927
> *
> sorry im done venting...
> 
> *


Reading this is pissing me off! I cant stand a sellout.. :guns: :guns: Dood is sitting in a gold mine! but people like that never prosper,I know you want to his outcome right away.... slowly but surely he will get his!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 3 2010, 02:03 PM~18976927
> *ah just thinking about it is pissing me off even more !!!! dude talks about 'nothing scares him" as far as sheetmetal repair, but yet he sure seemed scared to actually do the work !!!!  the plan was to replace trunk floor with floor out of 60.  dude said no problem, it'll go right in.  well, if you've ever tried it, you'd see that it doesnt "go right in" (i'm talking whole floor with rear brace, from upper floor pan to back bumper)  dude was stallin, cause it dont go right in, it takes a lot of mods.  and i know this cuz i said fuck it !!! and i'm doing it myself. I've been keeping track of my own hours, and i've got more done in 30 than he was done in 100 !!!
> 
> dude talkin bout, 'ya if you can send more $, my gas/electric/power (fill in blank) is about to be turned off...  man i fuckin hate that dude !!
> ...


lol i could tell he was a bullshitter but he has a gang of 59s! was cool to walk through there but dude acted like an asshole


----------



## C.C.C. (Jul 6, 2008)

Lotsa shit going on over there! Looks good. Feel free to call a mafawker now and then...


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 3 2010, 09:47 PM~18979054
> *lol i could tell he was a bullshitter but he has a gang of 59s! was cool to walk through there but dude acted like an asshole
> *



oh yeah, dude has so much 59 shit it makes you sick. he has at least 5-7 og rags, at least 8-10 conversions, prolly 20 4 drs, 2 dr wagons, 4 dr wagons, sedan deliverys etc. prolly has 20 348s all with tri power, trim for days

i's see if i have some picss still


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 3 2010, 08:09 PM~18979835
> *oh yeah, dude has so much 59 shit it makes you sick.  he has at least 5-7 og rags, at least 8-10 conversions, prolly 20 4 drs, 2 dr wagons, 4 dr wagons, sedan deliverys etc.  prolly has 20 348s all with tri power, trim for days
> 
> i's see if i have some picss still
> *


fuckin hoarder... every nice car there im like how much for this one hes says thats a keeper.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 3 2010, 10:13 PM~18979870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 3 2010, 09:23 AM~18974547
> *This guys name is Jim, and i'll tell you right now from first hand experince, do not do business or trust this mother fucker !!!!!
> 
> This guy converts 4 drs into rags for a living.  actually does a pretty decent job of it to, but hes a fuckin hack !!!!!  Ripped me off for at least 6gs. !!!!! My 59 needed a lot of sheetmetal work done, so i figured who better to tke it to than a guy that specializes in sheetmetal work on soley 59s right?  wrong. for 6 gs, he removed rack from car, and seperated to quarters off a rear clip that i brought him. thats it !!!  he claims he gets 60 per hour, soo that adds up to 100 hours worth of work???  i took my shit outta there asap. threatened to fuckin kill his ass too. but hes got german sheperds and cameras, so ...
> ...


Props for giving the family here a heads up.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 4 2010, 06:02 AM~18982586
> *Props for giving the family here a heads up.
> *


X2 alot of people wont do that :420:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

to be honest with ya, i was waiting for my car to be finished, at least sheetmetal wise, and than i was gunna let my "cat outta the bag" and let everyone know about that hot spot, but was really disapointed when he ended up being a dreamer. just glad i went to actually go and see "progress" instead of actually sending him more $.

and yeah, he don't sell shit, but i think the whole compond is for sale for like 1.5 million, and thats just for the land, no cars


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 4 2010, 06:49 AM~18982752
> *to be honest with ya, i was waiting for my car to be finished, at least sheetmetal wise, and than i was gunna let my "cat outta the bag" and let everyone know about that hot spot, but was really disapointed when he ended up being a dreamer. just glad i went to actually go and see "progress" instead of actually sending him more $.
> 
> and yeah, he don't sell shit, but i think the whole compond is for sale for like 1.5 million, and thats just for the land, no cars
> *


i dont think there's any land worth 1.5 million in ohio and i live here :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Nov 4 2010, 06:53 AM~18982767
> *i dont think there's any land worth 1.5 million in ohio and i live here  :biggrin:
> *


Wtf dude. What about Luminardis..... or the landing strip!


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 4 2010, 08:57 AM~18983475
> *Wtf dude. What about Luminardis..... or the landing strip!
> *


i dont want to fuck up the topic, but i bet your at both those spots this weekend hahahaha


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

I went through each and every page, great topic skim 

I can hardly wait for pics of the engine and the body swapped over layed out.

I love the influences of lowriding on the lowrod.

Lots of inspiration in this thread. I will be baggin my 66 hardtop sedan in 2 weeks, drop spindles and disk conversion, all new suspension. This thread has me on edge to get to my build. :drama:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Nov 4 2010, 09:10 AM~18983565
> *i dont want to fuck up the topic, but i bet your at both those spots this weekend hahahaha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

Damn Homie that is fucked up what happen to you. well post up pics of your ride now.


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

Skim I like the Idea that you have with Jurassic Shark. Goning to be another clean ride you can add to your collection or other clean rides. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

back to the wagons !!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

this was pretty cool. Today I ran into this old man who is 83 and still drives his 64 daily. We talked for a long time. He has owned the car for many years and drove it from Texas to Tennessee a few times. It was bought new right here in our town.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

So anyways Im selling the wheels that are on jurassic now because my homie Milo is a distributor for Raceline Wheels. He will be building me a set of 20x8 and 22x10 with a backspacing to allow as much lip in the rear as possible. Heres a link to their wheels. Take a look and tell me what you guys think!

http://racelinewheels.com/c-29-2-piece-bil...tom-wheels.aspx

I thought of something along the lines of this...


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice project 
good luck bro :drama:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I have this set of 20x8 and 20x10 Foose Nitrous, new tires mounted and balanced staggered offset deep in the back. $1000 ready to pick up. Tires have less than 50 miles on them.


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 6 2010, 07:32 PM~19003933
> *So anyways Im selling the wheels that are on jurassic now because my homie Milo is a distributor for Raceline Wheels. He will be building me a set of 20x8 and 22x10 with a backspacing to allow as much lip in the rear as possible. Heres a link to their wheels. Take a look and tell me what you guys think!
> 
> http://racelinewheels.com/c-29-2-piece-bil...tom-wheels.aspx
> ...


I like those. I think that would be a good look. What if you did the inserts patina to match the ride??? Patina inserts/chrome dish... I think that would look sick!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 6 2010, 10:32 PM~19003933
> *So anyways Im selling the wheels that are on jurassic now because my homie Milo is a distributor for Raceline Wheels. He will be building me a set of 20x8 and 22x10 with a backspacing to allow as much lip in the rear as possible. Heres a link to their wheels. Take a look and tell me what you guys think!
> 
> http://racelinewheels.com/c-29-2-piece-bil...tom-wheels.aspx
> ...


these are bad ass too, not it blue for your ride but they look good.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Nov 6 2010, 11:47 PM~19005386
> *I like those. I think that would be a good look. What if you did the inserts patina to match the ride??? Patina inserts/chrome dish... I think that would look sick!
> *


i was thinking doing the recessed area copper


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 7 2010, 09:36 AM~19006997
> *i was thinking doing the recessed area copper
> *


That wouldn't suck.


----------



## block5 (Sep 11, 2010)

very cool ride man cant wait to see the rest of the build dont see alot of these kinds of rides over here in md keep up the good work


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Nov 6 2010, 09:47 PM~19005386
> *I like those. I think that would be a good look. What if you did the inserts patina to match the ride??? Patina inserts/chrome dish... I think that would look sick!
> *


was just gonna say the same thing... would look hell good


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 4 2010, 07:49 AM~18982752
> *to be honest with ya, i was waiting for my car to be finished, at least sheetmetal wise, and than i was gunna let my "cat outta the bag" and let everyone know about that hot spot, but was really disapointed when he ended up being a dreamer. just glad i went to actually go and see "progress" instead of actually sending him more $.
> 
> and yeah, he don't sell shit, but i think the whole compond is for sale for like 1.5 million, and thats just for the land, no cars
> *


jim warburg (or somthing like that)
i have known this guy from years ago, he was buying 59`s lone before i got started. sorry to here about your headache was from him,,,,,,,,we used to talk off an on through the years,,,,, but a few guys that know him better, said he changed alot when his wife passed away a few years ago. not that that`s any excuse to be over charged, or mistreated,
but i never remembered him acting like that. but he aways had a stack of cars, and nothing was ever for sale, he would sell off completed bodys, and finish them for more money the way the new owner wanted. back then he was my main competition for 59 rags.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 7 2010, 04:34 PM~19008503
> *jim warburg (or somthing like that)
> i have known this guy from years ago, he was buying 59`s lone before i got started. sorry to here about your headache was from him,,,,,,,,we used to talk off an on through the years,,,,,  but a few guys that know him better, said he changed alot when his wife passed away a few years ago. not that that`s any excuse to be over charged, or mistreated,
> but i never remembered him acting like that. but he aways had a stack of cars, and nothing was ever for sale, he would sell off completed bodys, and finish them for more money the way the new owner wanted. back then he was my main competition for 59 rags.
> *



yeah, thats the guy i was telling you about. crazy story bout his wife dying, well not about her dying, but did you hear what he did after that?? muther fucker gets a "email" from some russian broad that "fell in love with his craftsman ship" and had to meet him. so the dumb fuck goes to russia, fuckin russia to meet this broad and get married. i'm supised they didn't just roll this dude, but needless to say, 3 weeks later, hes on a plane back home, leaving the mail order broad in russia. he said she was a bitch.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 7 2010, 10:37 PM~19012659
> *yeah, thats the guy i was telling you about. crazy story bout his wife dying, well not about her dying, but did you hear what he did after that??  muther fucker gets a "email" from some russian broad that "fell in love with his craftsman ship" and had to meet him. so the dumb fuck goes to russia, fuckin russia to meet this broad and get married. i'm supised they didn't just roll this dude, but needless to say, 3 weeks later, hes on a plane back home, leaving the mail order broad in russia. he said she was a bitch.
> *


that happened to my painter in california. he flew to russia to meet some broad he was corresponding with thru email and she saw him one time and I guess she thought he was ugly cuz she bounced out the restaraunt and never came back. I believe he said someone stole his wallet. he had a hard time getting back to the US.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 7 2010, 12:18 PM~19003827
> *this was pretty cool. Today I ran into this old man who is 83 and still drives his 64 daily. We talked for a long time. He has owned the car for many years and drove it from Texas to Tennessee a few times. It was bought new right here in our town.
> 
> 
> ...


i smell a CLR demo... and a coat of clear :h5:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

nah he said it would be nice to paint it but he had to get his money right' :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 8 2010, 09:10 AM~19014778
> *nah he said it would be nice to paint it but he had to get his money right' :biggrin:
> *


That dood an og roller!
Even got the bumper guards!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reyna Bros (May 8, 2008)

Looks good Tony, dig the patina look!! 3 weeks tops for the wheels Tony.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reyna Bros_@Nov 8 2010, 03:35 PM~19017572
> *Looks good Tony, dig the patina look!!  3 weeks tops for the wheels Tony.
> *


lets do it.


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Have you put the rearend and the other chrome goodies on yet?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Nov 9 2010, 10:08 AM~19024485
> *Have you put the rearend and the other chrome goodies on yet?
> *


well the trailing arms and banana bar arent ready yet they still are getting chromed. I had john aka GREEN MILE ls1wagon extend the trailing arms for me, theres no way those 22s will lay without them being stretched. Also, im fixing to have the rear end dropped off tomorrow to get plated. Should be one sick chassis once they are back and my wheels are on. Looks like I have the foose 20's sold already.


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 9 2010, 09:11 AM~19024497
> *well the trailing arms and banana bar arent ready yet they still are getting chromed. I had john aka GREEN MILE ls1wagon extend the trailing arms for me, theres no way those 22s will lay without them being stretched. Also, im fixing to have the rear end dropped off tomorrow to get plated. Should be one sick chassis once they are back and my wheels are on. Looks like I have the foose 20's sold already.
> *


Nice! If it's cool with you, I want to swing by and check out the ride sometime after work. I'm at 121/Denton Tap


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 9 2010, 10:11 AM~19024497
> *well the trailing arms and banana bar arent ready yet they still are getting chromed. I had john aka GREEN MILE ls1wagon extend the trailing arms for me, theres no way those 22s will lay without them being stretched. Also, im fixing to have the rear end dropped off tomorrow to get plated. Should be one sick chassis once they are back and my wheels are on. Looks like I have the foose 20's sold already.*


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 6 2010, 08:18 PM~19003827
> *this was pretty cool. Today I ran into this old man who is 83 and still drives his 64 daily. We talked for a long time. He has owned the car for many years and drove it from Texas to Tennessee a few times. It was bought new right here in our town.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow- that dude wins OG of the century
He's putting us all to shame...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 9 2010, 11:11 AM~19024497
> *well the trailing arms and banana bar arent ready yet they still are getting chromed. I had john aka GREEN MILE ls1wagon extend the trailing arms for me, theres no way those 22s will lay without them being stretched. Also, im fixing to have the rear end dropped off tomorrow to get plated. Should be one sick chassis once they are back and my wheels are on. Looks like I have the foose 20's sold already.*



Those wheels are changing hands like a street whore... :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 9 2010, 11:58 AM~19025629
> *Those wheels are changing hands like a street whore...  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Nov 9 2010, 10:58 AM~19024780
> *Nice! If it's cool with you, I want to swing by and check out the ride sometime after work. I'm at 121/Denton Tap
> *


cool hit me up. I'm going to be at brians dropping my new motor in white trash and he's like ten minutes from there.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 10 2010, 08:28 AM~19032868
> *cool hit me up. I'm going to be at brians dropping my new motor in white trash and he's like ten minutes from there.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 10 2010, 08:28 AM~19032868
> *cool hit me up. I'm going to be at brians dropping my new motor in white trash and he's like ten minutes from there.
> *


cool. sent you an IM


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 6 2010, 06:18 PM~19003827
> *this was pretty cool. Today I ran into this old man who is 83 and still drives his 64 daily. We talked for a long time. He has owned the car for many years and drove it from Texas to Tennessee a few times. It was bought new right here in our town.
> 
> 
> ...



kill them :guns: :tongue: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: its ajoke only lol nice six-foe


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

hey skim im new to the whole car scene thing ive been in the bike scene for a couple years and decided to move up to cars and ive seen how you do stuff it really inspires me and on my car and there is alot of ideas and tips on your builds that i really like but i have a ? what is clr never heard off it like i said im a newbie to the car scene


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

its a glorious invention called calcium lime and rust remover. perfect for that hulky GM patina monster. just add some to a bucket of water and slowly work away those layers of surface rust with one of moms dish scourers. think skim should star in a 1950's style 1 minute ad







applying his technique to one of his projects.... would be dope...


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 10 2010, 11:57 PM~19040321
> *its a glorious invention called calcium lime and rust remover. perfect for that hulky GM patina monster. just add some to a bucket of water and slowly work away those layers of surface rust with one of moms dish scourers. think skim should star in a 1950's style 1 minute ad
> 
> 
> ...


oh ok ive seen those before thank you :cheesy: 
hahah he should good advertising


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 6 2010, 07:18 PM~19003827
> *this was pretty cool. Today I ran into this old man who is 83 and still drives his 64 daily. We talked for a long time. He has owned the car for many years and drove it from Texas to Tennessee a few times. It was bought new right here in our town.
> 
> 
> ...


Cool dude and car!


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 10 2010, 11:28 AM~19032868
> *cool hit me up. I'm going to be at brians dropping my new motor in white trash and he's like ten minutes from there.
> *


 :0 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Nov 10 2010, 11:30 PM~19040093
> *hey skim im new to the whole car scene  thing ive been in the bike scene for a couple years and decided to move up to cars and ive seen how you do stuff it really inspires me and on my car and there is alot of ideas and tips on your builds that i really like but i have a ? what is clr never heard off it like i said im a newbie to the car scene
> *


CLR can take you from this...










to this....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Nov 11 2010, 09:03 AM~19041577
> *CLR can take you from this...
> 
> 
> ...


Ye olde SlamOmatic


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Nov 11 2010, 09:03 AM~19041577
> *CLR can take you from this...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Nov 11 2010, 10:03 AM~19041577
> *CLR can take you from this...
> 
> 
> ...


vw are fucken dope!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Nov 11 2010, 08:03 AM~19041577
> *CLR can take you from this...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 holy shit thats crazy :cheesy: 
what exactly do you do


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Skim, *BThompsonTX, mr. warehouse*

tell him! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

me and brian worked on white trash 64 for 2 days on the engine swap. i posted the pics in white trash topic but heres some more for here.

out with the 283 and in with the 5.7


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

DAUMMMMMM :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

this motor originally came out of a 98 silverado with low miles. had to use the newer computer and an aftermarket harness.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

after a little clean up its not so bad.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

harness wasnt too bad, just ran it thru the firewall under the steering column thru that rubber boot.



















this is as far as me and brian got today. I did run into a slight problem, the header flange on the block huggers ran right in the way of the noc sensor so I have to full length headers. :uh:


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Nov 11 2010, 10:33 PM~19048244
> *:0 holy shit thats crazy  :cheesy:
> what exactly do you do
> *



Lot's of elbow grease and a scotch brite pad.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Nov 11 2010, 10:47 PM~19048404
> *Lot's of elbow grease and a scotch brite pad.
> *


ok cool gonna try that on my car tomorow thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

never thought id say this, but white trash is looking alot cleaner... :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2010, 10:41 PM~19048357
> *hasta la bye bye
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good bro! sell me the 283 :biggrin:


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 12 2010, 01:45 AM~19048391
> *harness wasnt too bad, just ran it thru the firewall under the steering column thru that rubber boot.
> 
> 
> ...



you can move the knock sensor if you need too. I had mine mounted on the frame on my TPI setup and it worked perfect. It can still tell if it knocks via the frame.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 12 2010, 12:41 AM~19048357
> *hasta la bye bye
> 
> 
> ...


Was that my air cleaner? :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

The new motor is a nice upgrade. Looks good!


----------



## impalaserg (May 4, 2010)

What's the link to white trash????


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 12 2010, 12:02 AM~19048536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


brian says hes open for business all types of restoration, engine swaps, parts and accessories, floor pan replacement and rust repair :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Nov 12 2010, 07:54 AM~19050024
> *you can move the knock sensor if you need too. I had mine mounted on the frame on my TPI setup and it worked perfect. It can still tell if it knocks via the frame.
> *


really


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2010, 11:44 PM~19048380
> *after a little clean up its not so bad.
> 
> 
> ...


R u not going inject on this one so u can stay n the og class??


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 12 2010, 11:10 AM~19051275
> *brian says hes open for business all types of restoration, engine swaps, parts and accessories, floor pan replacement and rust repair :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: Give him my number! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 12 2010, 11:12 AM~19051291
> *R u not going inject on this one so u can stay n the og class??
> *


it is fuel injected TBI


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Nov 12 2010, 11:13 AM~19051294
> *:wow: Give him my number!  :biggrin:
> *


he fixzin to do full floors and trunk, rockers and braces in a rusty 62 rag next week.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 12 2010, 11:15 AM~19051319
> *it is fuel injected TBI
> *


oh snap!!! looket like a newer carb up top!!!!
would the ls1 r beta be the same amount of werk r is this one a lot beter fit??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 12 2010, 11:31 AM~19051448
> *oh snap!!! looket like a newer carb up top!!!!
> would the ls1 r beta be the same amount of werk r is this one a lot beter fit??
> *


 LS is a little more work and you need to do a few more things but its not a hard conversion to do.


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 12 2010, 01:12 PM~19051286
> *really
> *



or anywhere on the block. If you have a spare accessory hole you can mount it there as well.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

the new motor looks right at home in white trash big homie, hows the nomad comin along?



better yet what you got goin on with hell bent.. i still seriously doubt you sold it. i say pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2010, 10:42 PM~19048364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want that 61 :biggrin: 

skim heres a link for you
http://www.zazzle.com/skim_the_skim_milk_s...499994567719307

on those headers try a hedman 68600 its a nice shorty header it fits a lot of applications i think the ceramic coated are 68601


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

TTT  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

http://www.hedman.com/products/?id=3538&iset=5235&rsku=5235

http://www.hedman.com/products/?id=3538&rsku=5242
these headers


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 12 2010, 01:10 PM~19051275
> *brian says hes open for business all types of restoration, engine swaps, parts and accessories, floor pan replacement and rust repair :biggrin:
> *


I need rockers for my 64 so I can get floor pans and braces in.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h+Nov 12 2010, 06:44 AM~19049982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope


----------



## driftin'onamemory (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 30 2010, 04:01 PM~18948517
> *sup skim... thought id share some pix with you from this place about 30 miles from me that me and Bert found today...most 59s ive ever seen!
> 
> 
> ...


wat the fuck!!!!! hes the guy makin 59s so expensive ha ha.. i wish he was related


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

what up.....jac of all


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 12 2010, 08:40 PM~19054929
> *I need rockers for my 64 so I can get floor pans and braces in.
> *


Bring it down! :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 11 2010, 10:02 PM~19048536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this new motor :cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 13 2010, 12:15 AM~19056065
> *Bring it down!  :biggrin:
> *


it's a long ass way, I need inner and the inner supports, how much to fab them up and ship them?


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 12 2010, 02:02 AM~19048536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Looking good.... :wow:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 11 2010, 11:02 PM~19048536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some people just cant leave shit alone lol


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 30 2010, 06:50 PM~18949012
> *this is in ohio??? :0
> *


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 14 2010, 01:07 AM~19063211
> *RICH people just cant leave shit alone lol
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 14 2010, 12:05 PM~19064777
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


broke but stays hustlin x59


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 14 2010, 02:05 PM~19064777
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


LMAO, you got more cars than skim, who's the rich one?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice engine swap! What are you doing with the 283 Tony? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Nov 12 2010, 03:57 PM~19053339
> *http://www.hedman.com/products/?id=3538&iset=5235&rsku=5235
> 
> http://www.hedman.com/products/?id=3538&rsku=5242
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ok so Im torn between these two

















what do you think, the second is more round that goes with the thesme of a 59 where the first ones are more flat faced. I like the first, fuck it i like them both.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2010, 07:29 PM~19067226
> *ok so Im torn between these two
> 
> 
> ...


I like the deeper dish on the second ones!!!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2010, 09:29 PM~19067226
> *ok so Im torn between these two
> 
> 
> ...


I seen a 59 at southern showdown on coys like 4 years ago and it was bad as fuck. 20's in the front 22's in the back.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 14 2010, 07:51 PM~19067417
> *I like the deeper dish on the second ones!!!
> *


well yeah chris the dish will be there regardless, what are your thought about the design itself, the first or the second ones?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Skim, blanco, Ls1wagon, Bedrockcc, undr8ed

:wave:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

There's some nice double cab vw's I found in the woods up here. Not too much through the metal either...

Never would've thought about the patina look on a wagon... Hmmm, I know where a 2 door 58 wagon is...


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2010, 07:29 PM~19067226
> *ok so Im torn between these two
> 
> 
> ...


Set 1 looks like a flower cut out and I don't care for the lug/hub design. Set 2 has straight fine lines like a 59' too! I would chose set 2 out of these pictures.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2010, 07:06 PM~18874762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


front suspension looks good


----------



## LEE DAWG (Jan 30, 2010)

The first ones are clean as fuck!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

tony i say second set look better for that car.both are bad ass but number 2 fo sho


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2010, 08:07 PM~19067594
> *well yeah chris the dish will be there regardless, what are your thought about the design itself, the first or the second ones?
> *


Second set cleaner all round!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thanks for the input!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2010, 03:09 PM~19065460
> *broke but stays hustlin x59
> *


 :no:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2010, 09:07 PM~19067594
> *well yeah chris the dish will be there regardless, what are your thought about the design itself, the first or the second ones?
> *


*2nd*

:biggrin:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

1st Design!


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

2nd design


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

1st


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

1st


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Numba 2


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

#1, I like the wide lip of #2 but the rim looks like something you'd see painted black or gunmetal on a ricer.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

#1 looks more old school with the hub design and the way the spokes flow.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

well last buyer said he couldnt do it so Im selling the 283 out of my vert for 400 or with the complete brand new stock exhaust system front to back for 600 but you have to come pick it up so most likely it will be a local sale.


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2010, 02:47 PM~19083878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That motor's been in Lowrider Magazine. :cheesy:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2010, 04:47 PM~19083878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does it come with all the crome on it ? lmk


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEE DAWG+Nov 15 2010, 02:22 AM~19070574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Nov 16 2010, 05:10 PM~19084627
> *does it come with all the crome on it ? lmk
> *


yep but it just sold.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2010, 03:47 PM~19083878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2010, 02:47 PM~19083878
> *
> 
> 
> ...



got anybody who could bring it to kentucky? if so how much to deliver...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Nov 16 2010, 04:50 PM~19084399
> *That motor's been in Lowrider Magazine.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 yep lol and Las Vegas Supershow indoors :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2010, 08:02 PM~19085716
> *yep but it just sold.
> *


if they dont take it ill come get it this weekend


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 6 2010, 09:44 PM~19004437
> *I have this set of 20x8 and 20x10 Foose Nitrous, new tires mounted and balanced staggered offset deep in the back. $1000 ready to pick up. Tires have less than  50 miles on them.
> 
> 
> ...


Are these sold?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Nov 16 2010, 08:16 PM~19086398
> *Are these sold?
> *


yes mayne


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2010, 08:57 PM~19086839
> *yes mayne
> *


every day im husslen!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2010, 07:02 PM~19085716
> *yep but it just sold.
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 17 2010, 07:27 AM~19090393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

just got the rear trailing arms back from the chromers and my wheels are in production as we speak.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 20 2010, 09:25 AM~19116741
> *just got the rear trailing arms back from the chromers and my wheels are in production as we speak.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 17 2010, 05:27 AM~19090393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Nov 20 2010, 09:01 AM~19116951
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Any new pics??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Nov 22 2010, 07:17 AM~19131033
> *Any new pics??
> *


TRAILING ARMS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

WARM AS SHIT TODAY


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

NOW W/T IS AT THE MUFFLER SHOP GETTING THE STAINLESS STEEL TREATMENT :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2010, 09:28 PM~19137439
> *WARM AS SHIT TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky fucker :wow:
It's -7 C up here hno:

White trash is lookin good


----------



## block5 (Sep 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## impalac (Aug 11, 2009)

what year, and what did that tbi come out of? looks great!!! you should have shown the conversion step by step. also, is the computer and harness stock or aftermarket. great job homie


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2010, 09:29 PM~19137470
> *NOW W/T IS AT THE MUFFLER SHOP GETTING THE STAINLESS STEEL TREATMENT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


B NICE TO THE OLD EXAUST :biggrin:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

damn it was only 59 here in wichita, right now its 38. but other then that, ur cars are getting better an better homie


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2010, 07:29 PM~19067226
> *ok so Im torn between these two
> 
> 
> ...



i would go with the 2nd one homie. it would be easy too clean. an it would set that 59 off.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalac_@Nov 23 2010, 03:18 AM~19140592
> *what year, and what did that tbi come out of?  looks great!!! you should have shown the conversion step by step. also, is the computer and harness stock or aftermarket. great job homie
> *


99 chevy silverado aftermarket plug and play harness, 91 suburban computer


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 23 2010, 05:11 AM~19140745
> *B NICE TO THE OLD EXAUST  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## impalac (Aug 11, 2009)

what tanny are you running behind the TBI.


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalac_@Nov 25 2010, 10:26 AM~19161984
> *what tanny are you running behind the TBI.
> *


With a TBI small block he's got to be running a super tranny.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Nov 25 2010, 01:01 PM~19162294
> *With a TBI small block he's got to be running a super tranny.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 16 2010, 09:50 PM~19087480
> *every day im husslen!!!
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalac_@Nov 25 2010, 12:26 PM~19161984
> *what tanny are you running behind the TBI.
> *


turbo 350, works wonderful too.


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 25 2010, 04:45 PM~19164332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Skim you a fool! LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420+Nov 23 2010, 06:11 AM~19140745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


erbody need exhaust for 61-64 impalas , shit how much yall want and what size pipes , if it that big of demand i will start selling them 


i can do them in the factory size of 1 3/4 , 2 inch 2.25 inch 2.50 inch and 3 inch 
how many sets yall need 

but i will have to check with brian to make sure i dont step on his EXHAUST game :biggrin:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Nov 25 2010, 01:01 PM~19162294
> *With a TBI small block he's got to be running a super tranny.
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 26 2010, 04:04 PM~19170049
> *erbody need exhaust for 61-64 impalas , shit how much yall want and what size pipes , if it that big of demand i will start selling them
> i can do them in the factory size of 1 3/4 , 2 inch 2.25 inch 2.50 inch and 3 inch
> how many sets yall need
> ...


I need tailpipes 2.50 inch OE turnout location :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 02:25 AM~18619422
> *tons of VWs
> 
> 
> ...


*
There was a 47 Splitwindow in that yard back in the day Skim.*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 27 2010, 10:28 AM~19174542
> *
> There was a 47 Splitwindow in that yard back in the day Skim.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 26 2010, 12:45 AM~19164332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dropped off the rear axle today at my platers. should be done friday.



















after this the whole undercarriage will finally be completely chromed.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 28 2010, 01:29 AM~19177276
> *dropped off the rear axle today at my platers. should be done friday.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

so I was in Iowa for thanksgiving and it tripped me out how rusty the cars are up there. I saw this truck for sale in a parking lot. I was like what the fuck :uh:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2010, 05:38 PM~19177349
> *so I was in Iowa for thanksgiving and it tripped me out how rusty the cars are up there. I saw this truck for sale in a parking lot. I was like what the fuck :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


What they want for it?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 27 2010, 07:40 PM~19177361
> *What they want for it?
> *




right up your alley you fucking hillbilly! :wow:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 27 2010, 06:34 PM~19177736
> *right up your alley you fucking hillbilly! :wow:
> *


lol didnt you used to have a truck like that(same body style)?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 26 2010, 05:04 PM~19170049
> *erbody need exhaust for 61-64 impalas , shit how much yall want and what size pipes , if it that big of demand i will start selling them
> i can do them in the factory size of 1 3/4 , 2 inch 2.25 inch 2.50 inch and 3 inch
> how many sets yall need
> ...


BT MUFFLER GUNA BE MAD


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 27 2010, 09:19 PM~19178023
> *lol didnt you used to have a truck like that(same body style)?
> *



 wtf?! hell no were did you ever get that idea?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 25 2010, 04:45 PM~19164332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

for you tony :biggrin:


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Nov 29 2010, 05:08 AM~19188469
> *for you tony  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That Single Cab is on air.




























Thread on LowBus about the beam.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Nov 29 2010, 08:28 AM~19188687
> *That Single Cab is on air.
> 
> 
> ...


that beam is fresh :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey skim, is the interior all put together yet?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2010, 04:38 PM~19177349
> *so I was in Iowa for thanksgiving and it tripped me out how rusty the cars are up there. I saw this truck for sale in a parking lot. I was like what the fuck :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


clean :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 29 2010, 11:00 AM~19189375
> *hey skim, is the interior all put together yet?
> *


ITS ALL TOGETHER AND SET UP IN MY SPARE ROOM WAITING TO GET PUT IN ONCE THE METAL WORK IS DONE


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2010, 08:02 PM~19193503
> *ITS ALL TOGETHER AND SET UP IN MY SPARE ROOM WAITING TO GET PUT IN ONCE THE METAL WORK IS DONE
> *


What's the hold up? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2010, 06:02 PM~19193503
> *ITS ALL TOGETHER AND SET UP IN MY SPARE ROOM WAITING TO GET PUT IN ONCE THE METAL WORK IS DONE
> *


don't ignore me!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That truck WAS clean :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

SOFT SPOT FER SOFT TOPS :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 30 2010, 07:11 PM~19203520
> *SOFT SPOT FER SOFT TOPS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2010, 10:02 PM~19193503
> *ITS ALL TOGETHER AND SET UP IN MY SPARE ROOM WAITING TO GET PUT IN ONCE THE METAL WORK IS DONE
> *



im excited to see it any its not even my car!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 30 2010, 08:11 PM~19203520
> *SOFT SPOT FER SOFT TOPS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


does it have timing gears instead of a chain?


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 1 2010, 10:39 AM~19209057
> *does it have timing gears instead of a chain?
> *


you mean gear drive.

sounds badass, but im going with it actually being supercharged.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 1 2010, 08:13 PM~19214958
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What is that in the back ?? Area 51?? :wow:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2010, 12:13 AM~19214958
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how expensive are parts for that mofo, like if you had to track down all the little windows and shit?


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 2 2010, 02:48 AM~19217468
> *how expensive are parts for that mofo, like if you had to track down all the little windows and shit?
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Dec 1 2010, 02:14 PM~19209661
> *you mean gear drive.
> 
> sounds badass, but im going with it actually being supercharged.
> *



yeah thats wut i ment


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 2 2010, 04:48 AM~19217468
> *how expensive are parts for that mofo, like if you had to track down all the little windows and shit?
> *


I have all the glass but they are about twice as expensive as a 58 rag


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2010, 10:29 PM~19137470
> *NOW W/T IS AT THE MUFFLER SHOP GETTING THE STAINLESS STEEL TREATMENT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Skim, how much did that Stainless steel exhaust cost you? Are you running stock engine manifolds with on the motor or headers?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tage_@Dec 2 2010, 08:13 AM~19218465
> *Hey Skim, how much did that Stainless steel exhaust cost you? Are you running stock engine manifolds with on the motor or headers?
> *


Where is your build TAGE? :wow:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 2 2010, 11:20 AM~19218512
> *Where is your build TAGE?  :wow:
> *



Build??? What Build??? I don't own a car :biggrin: LOL! Jk Gee... How are you doing bro? I'm going to start a build topic real soon. I got a lot done, but still got some ways to go on the vert.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 1 2010, 09:13 PM~19214958
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


The EBAY Bus made it onto LIL :biggrin:


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2010, 05:38 PM~19177349
> *so I was in Iowa for thanksgiving and it tripped me out how rusty the cars are up there. I saw this truck for sale in a parking lot. I was like what the fuck :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Holly Shit!! :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tage_@Dec 2 2010, 10:13 AM~19218465
> *Hey Skim, how much did that Stainless steel exhaust cost you? Are you running stock engine manifolds with on the motor or headers?
> *


hooker block huggers and it was 450 for the exhaust


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## impalaserg (May 4, 2010)

450 that's a steal.


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2010, 06:51 PM~19222664
> *hooker block huggers and it was 450 for the exhaust
> *


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2010, 08:51 PM~19222664
> *hooker block huggers and it was 450 for the exhaust
> *



:wow: that's a deal!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaserg+Dec 2 2010, 09:27 PM~19222968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if yall say so , but i guess where you live and what facilities you have make a difference as well


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tage_@Dec 3 2010, 02:46 PM~19230049
> *:wow: that's a deal!
> *


Thats damn good for stainless


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 3 2010, 04:27 PM~19230690
> *if yall say so , but i guess where you live and what facilities you have make a difference as well
> *


Well shit what would you charge for the lead pipes and tail pipes in stainless?


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 3 2010, 05:27 PM~19230690
> *if yall say so , but i guess where you live and what facilities you have make a difference as well
> *


here a normal 2.5" or 3" dual exhaust with mufflers would be around 600 from headers back. Thats Crush/Crinkel bent too. not mandrel.And in normal exhaust tubing not stainless.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 3 2010, 08:35 PM~19231642
> *Well shit what would you charge for the lead pipes and tail pipes in stainless?
> *


what size pipe , and what style mufflers you running


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 5 2010, 12:30 PM~19244751
> *what size pipe , and what style mufflers you running
> *


When i get ready im run magnaflows pipe size i dont know either 2 1/4 or 2 1/2 not building a race car so probabley what ever was stock


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

sup..... SKIM


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

rear end is done from the chromers


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2010, 11:16 AM~19251931
> *rear end is done from the chromers
> *


Pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 6 2010, 10:19 AM~19251953
> *Pics or it didnt happen  :biggrin:
> *


x59 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 6 2010, 10:19 AM~19251953
> *Pics or it didnt happen  :biggrin:
> *


tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2010, 09:03 AM~19218403
> *I have all the glass but they are about twice as expensive as a 58 rag
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: serious


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Dec 6 2010, 11:52 PM~19259779
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  serious
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 6 2010, 10:19 AM~19251953
> *Pics or it didnt happen  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

cpp 500 box for WT 64 showed up too. looks pretty simple


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

ttt on pg 59 !!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2010, 08:41 PM~19287516
> *cpp 500 box for WT 64 showed up too. looks pretty simple
> 
> 
> ...


Leme no how good that beautch werks!!! Might upgrade my hoe!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 9 2010, 09:48 PM~19288289
> *Leme no how good that beautch werks!!! Might upgrade my hoe!!!
> *


i can tell u its gonna be a million times better than manual steering thats on there now


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

You are doing it right.
Nice rearend


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2010, 09:39 PM~19287495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice Skim, but WTF???

You couldn't find another place to take that pic? Had to lay that bitch right on the hood of your truck? lol :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 10 2010, 08:46 AM~19291223
> *Looks nice Skim, but WTF???
> 
> You couldn't find another place to take that pic?  Had to lay that bitch right on the hood of your truck? lol  :biggrin:
> *


i thought the same thing...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 10 2010, 08:46 AM~19291223
> *Looks nice Skim, but WTF???
> 
> You couldn't find another place to take that pic?  Had to lay that bitch right on the hood of your truck? lol  :biggrin:
> *


Isn't that wat daily rides r for?? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 10 2010, 09:28 AM~19291412
> *Isn't that wat daily rides r for?? :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2010, 07:39 PM~19287495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 10 2010, 10:28 AM~19291412
> *Isn't that wat daily rides r for?? :biggrin:
> *


Shiiiiiiiiiiit... Not mine... :biggrin: 

That's what the pool table is for... lol... Nice and smooth...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 10 2010, 01:03 PM~19293134
> *Shiiiiiiiiiiit... Not mine...  :biggrin:
> 
> That's what the pool table is for... lol... Nice and smooth...
> *


that's what my neighbors car is for


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2010, 07:39 PM~19287495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn on the hood of the Bentley??? :wow:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 10 2010, 02:18 PM~19293278
> *damn on the hood of the Bentley??? :wow:
> *


:roflmao: 

Just pocket change to Skim...


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 10 2010, 12:07 AM~19289090
> *i can tell u its gonna be a million times better than manual steering thats on there now
> *


are you going to use the factory style power steering pump ? 


it will work and can be used , its the same pump that was used from 1960-1980 just the body is different , all you have to do is adjust the pressure , by removing the pressure hose and walla you have accessed the adjustment port 







or should i have kept that to my self and let fools go and buy a new pump cause the people that sells the boxes tell you that shit


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 10 2010, 04:51 PM~19294968
> *are you going to use the factory style power steering pump ?
> it will work and can be used , its the same pump that was used from 1960-1980 just the body is different , all you have to do is adjust the pressure , by removing the pressure hose and walla you have accessed the adjustment port
> or should i have kept that to my self and let fools go and buy a new pump cause the people that sells the boxes tell you that shit
> *



The pressure valves are different on our cars. They have a smaller pressure port and weaker spring rated at 850 psi, but can be swapped out for the later style with the larger pressure port and stronger spring rated at 1200 psi. Do it all the time....


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 11 2010, 02:49 PM~19301520
> *The pressure valves are different on our cars.  They have a smaller pressure port and weaker spring rated at 850 psi, but can be swapped out for the later style with the larger pressure port and stronger spring rated at 1200 psi.  Do it all the time....
> *


yea thats what i said , the factory pump can be used by making adjustments , they used the same pump for years


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=569344&st=60

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MY WHEELS ARE DONE YAY


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 13 2010, 10:55 AM~19314590
> *MY WHEELS ARE DONE  YAY
> *


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

you and Brian should make a trip to Michigan next august for the WOODWARD dream cruise. Huge annual event, always a great time. Lot and lots of classics


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 13 2010, 08:55 AM~19314590
> *MY WHEELS ARE DONE  YAY
> *


You know the deal :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Dec 13 2010, 09:04 PM~19319008
> *You know the deal :biggrin:
> *


they are done but they arent here yet :biggrin: i was told today they are ready to go. now i gotta buy tires :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

check out this train I painted 10 years ago, now look how it has patina'd years later :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 14 2010, 12:24 AM~19320554
> *check out this train I painted 10 years ago, now look how it has patina'd years later :0
> 
> 
> ...


time for some CLR..que no. :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

nice upgrades :cheesy:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 13 2010, 10:24 PM~19320554
> *check out this train I painted 10 years ago, now look how it has patina'd years later :0
> 
> 
> ...


crazy you found it still after all those years man


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 13 2010, 07:37 PM~19318259
> *you and Brian should make a trip to Michigan next august for the WOODWARD dream cruise.  Huge annual event, always a great time. Lot and lots of classics
> *



I just may do that. My father-in-law would want to bring his 62 up there, so I will probably bring mine up.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 14 2010, 02:44 AM~19321288
> *I just may do that.  My father-in-law would want to bring his 62 up there, so I will probably bring mine up.
> *


Marc and I were talking about it yesterday. He said he was gonna call skim and tel him about it. I suggested we try to get both of you guys up here. It's a good time, 1 day event thou. But the turn out is unreal. I'm sure you guys would have a great time. We always do. Weeks prior to the actual day is always packed too. People cruise for weeks leading up to it.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 14 2010, 01:24 AM~19320554
> *check out this train I painted 10 years ago, now look how it has patina'd years later :0
> 
> 
> ...


thats soooo cool!! (and ironic)


----------



## wynsue (Dec 14, 2010)

Wonderful. how did you do that, I am Admire you very much.
jordan retro shoes


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 14 2010, 01:24 AM~19320554
> *check out this train I painted 10 years ago, now look how it has patina'd years later :0
> 
> 
> ...



a2m? ass 2 mouth?


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Dec 14 2010, 07:22 AM~19322251
> *a2m? ass 2 mouth?
> *


 :0 :uh: :happysad: :roflmao: :happysad:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 14 2010, 12:24 AM~19320554
> *check out this train I painted 10 years ago, now look how it has patina'd years later :0
> 
> 
> ...


That's really cool Tony...

Now I know how you have all these cars...

YOU'RE THE SNOWman!! :biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 14 2010, 08:49 AM~19322608
> *That's really cool Tony...
> 
> Now I know how you have all these cars...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wynsue_@Dec 14 2010, 09:21 AM~19322249
> *Wonderful. how did you do that, I am Admire you very much.
> jordan retro shoes
> *


:uh:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 30 2010, 05:11 PM~19203520
> *SOFT SPOT FER SOFT TOPS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Dec 14 2010, 07:22 AM~19322251
> *a2m? ass 2 mouth?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Addicted 2 Metal


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Let's see dem wheels :biggrin: 
also I no uv made progress on ur frame build! Ware da pix :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 16 2010, 04:47 PM~19345321
> *Let's see dem wheels :biggrin:
> also I no uv made progress on ur frame build! Ware da pix :0
> *


the wheels hrent here yet


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 18 2010, 07:47 PM~19363866
> *the wheels hrent here yet
> *



Then post pics of the other builds 


:thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Biznump!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 16 2010, 04:47 PM~19345321
> *Let's see dem wheels :biggrin:
> also I no uv made progress on ur frame build! Ware da pix :0
> *


my wheels arrived. thanks milo you hooked it up :thumbsup: you can tell which are the 22's and which are the 20's


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

this is the lip on the front rim


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

he even polished the backs for me


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yesterday at 4 pm it was nice out


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

sweet rims.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Dec 22 2010, 08:12 PM~19397781
> *sweet rims.
> *


thanks jb


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

Sweet Tony!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> > http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r309/fleck1/new%20mexico/DSCN12381024x768.jpg[/img]
> > :0 how much
> >
> >
> > > :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

those wheels are gonna looks sick when its layed out


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Dec 22 2010, 10:47 PM~19399179
> *those wheels are gonna looks sick when its layed out
> *


yeah and they clear which is good as long as the tiresize is right. I figure the front 255x35 20 and the rear 275x30 22


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

I like em Skim.. Good choice!

Are they clearcoated?


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> > > http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r309/fleck1/new%20mexico/DSCN12381024x768.jpg[/img]
> > > :0 how much
> > >
> > >
> > > ...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Fuk yo couch nicca! 
I'm rick James!!


PM~19397759]


















Sick look tony


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Looking Good Tony :thumbsup:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> > > http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r309/fleck1/new%20mexico/DSCN12381024x768.jpg[/img]
> > > :0 how much
> > >
> > >
> > > ...


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Was this out in NM?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

*Happy Holidays Fam*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 23 2010, 08:34 PM~19406178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 23 2010, 11:10 AM~19402249
> *When are we making that trip again???
> *


Nice 61 Impala is it in Texas?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

hey skim, have you seen these yet? they have a bug too


----------



## Reyna Bros (May 8, 2008)

Wheels look good on there Tony, glad you liked them! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reyna Bros_@Dec 24 2010, 09:08 AM~19410124
> *Wheels look good on there Tony, glad you liked them! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *












I drew this for those of us that works for Xmas


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros+Dec 23 2010, 10:58 PM~19407473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes u hooked it up. awesome wheels milo, anyone interested in these wheels hit milo up, his brother designed these and he is a distributor.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2010, 08:11 PM~19397772
> *yesterday at 4 pm it was nice out
> 
> 
> ...


and now it's freezing... Gotta love Texas weather


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

i see u still got SKILLZ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

:cheesy: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-B...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Dec 25 2010, 09:52 AM~19417218
> *:cheesy:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-B...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> *


clean!


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 23 2010, 09:42 AM~18641845
> *i went to East Texas with my brother last week and saw this.....
> 
> When we pulled up behind it, we thought it was a statue and didnt think anything of it, then it turned back to look at us.. Dude we both were rollin hard !!..
> ...


i see a crack on the winshield :uh:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

A skim do you have any og sheet metal for 62 ? thanks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Dec 27 2010, 10:36 AM~19430186
> *A skim do you have any og sheet metal for 62 ? thanks
> *


nah, i had a parts car 62 solid donor but traded it off to purple haze from goodtimes wichita


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice wheels.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Dec 28 2010, 07:57 AM~19438461
> *Nice wheels.. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks, Im just needing to buy the tires so I can mount them on my frame for mock up. Christmas got my pockets on the injured list right now :angry:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i need that dollar right about now


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 28 2010, 11:48 AM~19439179
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You take Paypal?


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 27 2010, 10:02 PM~19435280
> *nah, i had a parts car 62 solid donor but traded it off to purple haze from goodtimes wichita
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> *ANTI-DOMELIGHT
> 
> Posts: 44,436
> Joined: May 2005
> ...


This guy


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 28 2010, 07:29 PM~19443058
> *This guy
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Flashback


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 28 2010, 08:53 PM~19444536
> *Flashback
> 
> 
> ...


wayback


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn thats an old ass pic


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

> > > http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r309/fleck1/new%20mexico/DSCN12381024x768.jpg[/img]
> > > :0 how much
> > >
> > >
> > > ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

got the chrome trailing arms and chrome rear end mounted on the frame tonight. I will start mounting all my bag brackets and air ride on the frame next.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2010, 08:42 PM~19453989
> *got the chrome trailing arms and chrome rear end mounted on the frame tonight. I will start mounting all my bag brackets and air ride on the frame next.
> *


Pics or it didn't happen! call me foo!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 28 2010, 09:53 PM~19444536
> *Flashback
> 
> 
> ...


then it looked like 









then this


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BALLANTYNE_@Dec 29 2010, 02:56 AM~19447292
> *Where I come from there's simply no such thing as a 61 bubbletop,58 olds 2 door, and a 64 rag sitting on the side of the road for sale.
> You guys got it good
> *


x2!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: yo skim you ever hit up parts from CTC auto ranch? I used to get parts for 60s Pontiacs out of that place....went to google earff to see how big the place was recently and BOOM there it was...KRUM, TX...I was all :0 gtfo


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

SKIM............ send me some of thet del Taco


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 30 2010, 02:23 PM~19459392
> *:uh: yo skim you ever hit up parts from CTC auto ranch? I used to get parts for 60s Pontiacs out of that place....went to google earff to see how big the place was recently and BOOM there it was...KRUM, TX...I was all :0 gtfo
> *


yeah but they are expensive as fuck so I have brian get anything I need because he knows them really good. Infact brian is the one that sets up their computer system for them.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

started assembling the rear suspension. i will assemble the rear end while on the frame.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

RE 7 slam specialties. i really like these bags, I used them on the 62 wagon.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Brian stopped by we started to run the lines in the frame.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

all my rear disc brakes from CPP and proportioning valve. Im going to chrome the caliper brackets


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:wow: damm cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Gona b fukn sick :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

commin together like an fbi wire tap case, nice :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

[/quote]












[/quote]












[/quote]










[/quote]




















[/quote]

looking good Skim :thumbsup:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

yep skim its coming along really good.


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909 (Feb 10, 2007)

Dam Skim I am glad you stop dickin around and got back to this...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2010, 08:31 PM~19461888
> *all my rear disc brakes from CPP and proportioning valve. Im going to chrome the caliper  brackets
> 
> 
> ...



Now put everything back in the box so it doesn't get lost!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 30 2010, 07:12 PM~19461684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bwhahah real talk


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TTY fer page six foe


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 31 2010, 08:42 AM~19466512
> *TTY fer page six foe
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Beast!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2010, 10:25 PM~19461813
> *started assembling the rear suspension. i will assemble the rear end while on the frame.
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good Skim.......did you extend the rear suspension?? is there a reason why?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Dec 31 2010, 04:52 PM~19469597
> *Looking good Skim.......did you extend the rear suspension??  is there a reason why?
> *


John(LS1Wagon) stretched the trailing arms because as you lower the car especially on the 22's the rear wheels will shove forward making them look un centered in the wheelwells. Bubble caprices and 95-96 impala SS do the same shit where the rims look shoved far forward.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Looking good Skim! :thumbsup:


----------



## cdumi96 (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2010, 06:48 PM~19470333
> *John(LS1Wagon) stretched the trailing arms because as you lower the car especially on the 22's the rear wheels will shove forward making them look un centered in the wheelwells. Bubble caprices and 95-96 impala SS do the same shit where the rims look shoved far forward.
> *



how much did you extend it. looking to run at least 20s on my 61 rag


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Empty your inbox!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 31 2010, 06:48 PM~19470714
> *Empty your inbox!!  :twak:  :twak:
> *


.......BEEEP.......Sorry but the Skim you are requesting is not available at the moment....Please try back tommorow :biggrin: BEEEpppp....


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 31 2010, 07:12 PM~19471338
> *.......BEEEP.......Sorry but the Skim you are requesting is not available at the moment....Please try back tommorow :biggrin: BEEEpppp....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 1 2011, 01:50 AM~19472310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got one almost as good, my grandma took a pic of the Colonel fuckin up some chicken.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 31 2010, 11:12 PM~19471338
> *.......BEEEP.......Sorry but the Skim you are requesting is not available at the moment....Please try back tommorow :biggrin: BEEEpppp....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 31 2010, 07:48 PM~19470714
> *Empty your inbox!!  :twak:  :twak:
> *


it is, I erased 3 messages and someone just pm'ed me so the next two pm's get in.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

j/k i deleted 5 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdumi96_@Dec 31 2010, 07:37 PM~19470635
> *how much did you extend it.  looking to run at least 20s on my 61 rag
> *


1 3/4 extended including the banana bar


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

love it


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 1 2011, 09:12 AM~19473903
> *j/k i deleted 5 :biggrin:
> *


man.........just give me a call, you know you ain't got no service out in KRUMPTON!!


----------



## cdumi96 (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 1 2011, 11:13 AM~19473911
> *1 3/4 extended including the banana bar
> *



thanks


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BALLANTYNE_@Dec 29 2010, 12:56 AM~19447292
> *Where I come from there's simply no such thing as a 61 bubbletop,58 olds 2 door, and a 64 rag sitting on the side of the road for sale.
> You guys got it good
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2010, 01:11 AM~19456554
> *then it looked like
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Bigbody! How did you lower that one?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 4 2011, 02:57 PM~19501111
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is that a 1:30 am special??.... I heard you guys found a bunch of good stuff.... :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 4 2011, 03:16 PM~19501232
> *is that a 1:30 am special??.... I heard you guys found a bunch of good stuff.... :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Jan 3 2011, 12:30 AM~19487960
> *Nice Bigbody! How did you lower that one?
> *


i had air ride on it


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2011, 09:45 PM~19503823
> *i had air ride on it
> *


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

happy snaps :tears: need em


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

me, bthompsontx, garageartguy and dirtysanchez423 went to the junkyard and got some parts

59 60 wagon racks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

damn you guys grabbed good stuff... Pic of that 59 on the trailer please.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

picked up daniels 59parts car


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

PACKED THAT BITCH IN WITH DRY RUST FREE SHEET METAL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

you can never have enough rust free hoods and trunks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

rickys 30 dollar 9 passenger seat


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

63 bumper guards










60 AC controls










59 60 seat trim


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

misc parts










59 / 60 wagon rear glass


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Skim i need one of those 62 hood please.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 5 2011, 02:09 PM~19511305
> *Skim i need one of those 62 hood please.
> *


i only have one and its for my rag, the other is for a 63 and thats going on my 63 conv, there is another solid 62 hood there u gotta go next time.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

lol rule #1: Always travel with at least one white man... Makes it easer to get access into yards or private property


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2011, 02:10 PM~19511315
> *i only have one and its for my rag, the other is for a 63 and thats going on my 63 conv, there is another solid 62 hood there u gotta go next time.
> *


  I might have to tag along with Rikki...I think he's going soon.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

did a bunch get squashed from last time you went? :tears:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 5 2011, 02:14 PM~19511345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah they have been crushing cars like crazy so its time we get all we can


----------



## willdecletjr (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 5 2011, 03:11 PM~19511322
> *lol rule #1: Always travel with at least one white man... Makes it easer to get access into yards or private property
> *


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2011, 02:10 PM~19511315
> *i only have one and its for my rag, the other is for a 63 and thats going on my 63 conv, there is another solid 62 hood there u gotta go next time.
> *


I'm in just for the ride and veiws!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2011, 03:48 PM~19511106
> *me, bthompsontx, garageartguy and dirtysanchez423 went to the junkyard and got some parts
> 
> 59 60 wagon racks
> ...


i was hoping you were going to find a rack for it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i have one on it but i needed two when i stretch it to go fll length of the roof


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Skim,

I just fedex'd some replacement valve covers for that engine i raped...


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 5 2011, 02:11 PM~19511322
> *lol rule #1: Always travel with at least one white man... Makes it easer to get access into yards or private property
> *



OK Luis, what was the pic you edited out?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 5 2011, 05:49 PM~19513192
> *OK Luis, what was the pic you edited out?
> *


picture of the white man i travel with :biggrin: ... Old Retired Master Sergeant I work with...He went with me to Roswell to get my 62...

took them down so I wouldn't clutter up Skim's page with pics...

EDIT: took them back down again..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

That top one sure would look good on my car. How much?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 5 2011, 09:31 PM~19514238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey Skim....i gotta question....Do you know if the line going from the Carb. to the exaust manifold is correct on this 59?? its my homeboys and i was just wondering.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 5 2011, 01:10 PM~19511315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me know


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 5 2011, 10:41 PM~19516605
> *Im in
> let me know
> *







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909 (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2011, 11:38 PM~19517986
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :ro :run: :run: :run: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

anyone have the other video that goes with this one lol would love to see it. showed my wife and said see that aint even his old man lol. whoop that ass!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2011, 01:38 AM~19517986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dude reminds me of the Dad in Friday. :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 6 2011, 07:04 AM~19519655
> *Dude reminds me of the Dad in Friday.  :roflmao:
> *


Talkin bout gettin yo ass whooped!! How about a dog, catching yo ass!! How's yo ass MR JONES!!


----------



## cdumi96 (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2011, 02:00 PM~19511220
> *misc parts
> 
> 
> ...



wheres this place at. im looking for some parts


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok skim time to put more work in and post the pics of progress,lord knows you been doin some work,odds are takin everything to the chromers lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 7 2011, 04:43 AM~19528754
> *ok skim time to put more work in and post the pics of progress,lord knows you been doin some work,odds are takin everything to the chromers lol
> *


thankfully the chroming phaze is complete, once i get my rottiserie back from dunk 420 i will have the body in the air for all the rust repair i need to do.


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2011, 07:47 AM~19529077
> *thankfully the chroming phaze is complete, once i get my rottiserie back from dunk 420 i will have the body in the air for all the rust repair i need to do.
> *



I will pick it up when I drop off his car.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2010, 08:25 PM~19461813
> *started assembling the rear suspension. i will assemble the rear end while on the frame.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see that your finishing up on MY frame. Let me know when you get it complete so I can pick it up! Looks good, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 7 2011, 07:57 AM~19529119
> *I will pick it up when I drop off his car.
> *


$$$$$$$Cant wait$$$$$$


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Ballin ass nicca


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

PAGE 68 :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jan 9 2011, 03:11 PM~19548796
> *PAGE 68  :biggrin:
> *


who gives a fuck about 68.....

oh wait this is Vic isnt it :biggrin: my bad


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yo Skim check this out!







:cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2011, 06:47 AM~19529077
> *thankfully the chroming phaze is complete, once i get my rottiserie back from dunk 420 i will have the body in the air for all the rust repair i need to do.
> *


thats good news............ YA BALLER! :biggrin: sounds good bruh how much you have to do?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I wish this was a topic with just pics, no offense to anyone. looks good


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 07:57 PM~18625772
> *I just had to show my favorite score of yesterdays treasure hunt...one mo time. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Whats good Skim....Hope you made it home safe from the East Coast..
it was good seeing and talking to you on Sunday. We're deffinitly gonna make it out to Texas this year and check out some shows there.

Take it easy from the UNIQUE family..........


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

just noticed "count ragula" lol. who comes up with those? should do "sir ragsalot" next. maybe "sulton of soft tops" "duke of drops" goes on and on... :h5:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

t murder....


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

couldn'y come by and say hi at the show..................wft


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 12 2011, 10:12 PM~19580666
> *couldn'y come by and say hi at the show..................wft
> *


man I didnt even know u was there ti after the show was over I saw you posted in the topic I was like wtf. Where were you at? I was over by joeys lac from Majestics Daytona all day.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jan 10 2011, 04:35 PM~19557857
> *Whats good Skim....Hope you made it home safe from the East Coast..
> it was good seeing and talking to you on Sunday. We're deffinitly gonna make it out to Texas this year and check out some shows there.
> 
> ...


man it was real good seeing you guys again. I had a good time out there. lotsa good people out there. I like the fact I got to see the 62 in person and your boys 59 is the shit!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2011, 09:15 PM~19580725
> *man I didnt even know u was there ti after the show was over I saw you posted in the topic I was like wtf. Where were you at? I was over by joeys lac from Majestics Daytona all day.
> *


skim upsetting fans :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

give it some time chris, u gonna be there


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 13 2011, 12:35 AM~19582685
> *give it some time chris, u gonna be there
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!
:biggrin: 

Bring her back crum da dead!!!!!!!


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

yall boyz stay puttin in work!!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

63 lookin good, where are tha bullet holes chris was talkin about?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2011, 11:15 PM~19580725
> *man I didnt even know u was there ti after the show was over I saw you posted in the topic I was like wtf. Where were you at? I was over by joeys lac from Majestics Daytona all day.
> *


  chillen by the unique tent next to the orange caddi.. o well next time brother its a small world :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Jan 14 2011, 02:14 AM~19584763
> *63 lookin good, where are tha bullet holes chris was talkin about?
> *


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2011, 10:35 PM~19582685
> *give it some time chris, u gonna be there
> 
> 
> ...


All the money you got and you can't buy a fkn cart for your welder


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 13 2011, 09:34 PM~19590981
> *All the money you got and you can't buy a fkn cart for your welder
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Or a fucking toll box! I get on him for that shit all the time. Shit, Harbor Freight has welder carts for $49 and Tool carts for $99.










http://www.harborfreight.com/welding-cart-90305.html











http://www.harborfreight.com/580-lb-capaci...cart-95659.html

I've got a coupon to get the cart for $99. I'll post it when I can find it again....



Ok, Here it is... Expires 04/21/2011.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 13 2011, 07:57 PM~19591316
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Or a fucking toll box!  I get on him for that shit all the time.  Shit, Harbor Freight has welder carts for $49  and Tool carts for $99.
> *


That's what the fuk I gots :biggrin: Just think how much PSI is in that ARGON bottle, even though it ain't the big one..if that valve pops off, that missle is goin through somebody's house or Impala :0


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Jan 13 2011, 09:14 AM~19584763
> *63 lookin good, where are tha bullet holes chris was talkin about?
> *


Not the big one but here is a few


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2011, 11:35 PM~19582685
> *give it some time chris, u gonna be there
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Skim it is looking good.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 13 2011, 11:57 PM~19591316
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Or a fucking toll box!  I get on him for that shit all the time.  Shit, Harbor Freight has welder carts for $49  and Tool carts for $99.
> 
> 
> ...


they have some nice boxes there, my dad bought that big ass red one they have there. It came in a crate already put together.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 14 2011, 06:06 AM~19594389
> *they have some nice boxes there, my dad bought that big ass red one they have there. It came in a crate already put together.
> *


I need that roller cart, I'm always runnin back and forth to the tool box :angry:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 14 2011, 10:48 AM~19594564
> *I need that roller cart, I'm always runnin back and forth to the tool box :angry:
> *


I use a box my dad made for me, I'm about to mount a top box on it for drawer space. It's a roll around cabinet, with a small vise mounted to the top, has a power outlet with a 50ft cord mounted to it. then it has 2 big doors across the bottom and then 1 drawer. It comes in handy you can roll it out in the driveway, have your power and everything right there.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 14 2011, 07:58 AM~19594353
> *Not the big one but here is a few
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin ********!!!!!!!!!!!!! :guns:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 14 2011, 06:58 AM~19594353
> *Not the big one but here is a few
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :angry:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 13 2011, 12:17 AM~19580743
> *man it was real good seeing you guys again. I had a good time out there. lotsa good people out there. I like the fact I got to see the 62 in person and your boys 59 is the shit!
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Jan 13 2011, 10:06 AM~19584710
> *yall boyz stay puttin in work!!!!!
> *


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

*eBay Motors Fee Class Action Lawsuit*</span></span>

Seems they were OVERPAID LOL! Got my notice today so maybe a few of you sellers on here will as well.

Check your mailbox for the letter.

http://www.ebaymotorsfeeclassaction.com/

Welcome to the official website regarding the settlement of a class action filed against eBay and arising out of Final Value Fees for selling items in the vehicle-related parts and accessories categories on eBay Motors (“Parts and Accessories”). This website is maintained by the Settlement Class Administrator retained and supervised by Lead Plaintiffs’ Counsel for the Class Members ("Class Counsel") in the action entitled Brice Yingling d/b/a Alamo Auto Sports and Andy Scott vs. eBay, Inc., Case No. C 09 01733 (the “Lawsuit”), which is pending in the United States District Court for the Northern District of California. 

Skim should be getting back quite a bit of money!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

ttt for sir ragsalot's wagon


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 14 2011, 10:02 PM~19602042
> *eBay Motors Fee Class Action Lawsuit</span></span>
> 
> Seems they were OVERPAID LOL! Got my notice today so maybe a few of you sellers on here will as well.
> ...


Yep, got this bish too!!


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 15 2011, 08:21 AM~19604316
> *Yep, got this bish too!!
> *


X2


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 15 2011, 09:21 AM~19604316
> *Yep, got this bish too!!
> *


so whats the next step


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 15 2011, 05:06 PM~19606577
> *so whats the next step
> *



Wait for your check. 6.67% of the Final Value Fees paid to ebay


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 15 2011, 04:09 PM~19606927
> *Wait for your check.  6.67% of the Final Value Fees paid to ebay
> *


Yup, better than nothin!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

means skim should become a super baller again but watch out he might pick up another project,or really go big on one of em at his place already


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

ttt for the headless coupesman


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 13 2011, 09:57 PM~19591316
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Or a fucking toll box!  I get on him for that shit all the time.  Shit, Harbor Freight has welder carts for $49  and Tool carts for $99.
> 
> 
> ...


I had to go to Harbor Freight yesterday, so I picked up a Welder cart and Tool cart for Skim! :biggrin:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 17 2011, 04:54 PM~19623035
> *I had to go to Harbor Freight yesterday, so I picked up a Welder cart and Tool cart for Skim!  :biggrin:
> *


berfday present?? :wow:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

skim, did i miss the interior pics?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 18 2011, 03:08 PM~19630329
> *skim, did i miss the interior pics?
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 18 2011, 02:08 PM~19630329
> *skim, did i miss the interior pics?
> *



:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

some random pics from cruisin my rag yesterday. Me and brian rolled over to the muffler shop to have an 02 sensor put in. as you can see we were conversatin about some bull shit lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 15 2011, 12:02 AM~19602042
> *eBay Motors Fee Class Action Lawsuit</span></span>
> 
> Seems they were OVERPAID LOL! Got my notice today so maybe a few of you sellers on here will as well.
> ...


how u know its not a scam :angry:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 19 2011, 08:38 PM~19643219
> *how u know its not a scam :angry:
> *



Click on the link. Then click on "How to report a change of name or address" put in your ebay userid and it will show your info and whether or not you are included in the lawsuit.




You are receiving this Notice because eBay’s records show that you paid Final Value Fees for selling items
in the vehicle-related parts and accessories category on eBay Motors (“Parts and Accessories”) between
April 21, 2005, and August 26, 2009. However, it appears that you did not receive an email that was sent to
you, so this postcard has been sent to your last known mailing address. You will receive a partial refund of
those fees (net of any previous refunds) under a settlement agreement if it is approved as described below.
This Notice relates to a class action alleging that eBay charged the incorrect amount of Final Value Fees for
Parts and Accessories in the time period above. The case was filed in the United States District Court for
the Northern District of California and entitled “Brice Yingling d/b/a Alamo Auto Sports and Andy Scott v.
eBay, Inc.,” Case No. C-09-01733 (the “Lawsuit”). eBay denies the allegations in the Lawsuit. Please visit
www.ebaymotorsfeeclassaction.com for more complete information.
Under the Settlement, eBay will create a Settlement Fund in the amount of $30 million. The Settlement
Fund will be used to (1) reimburse, in part, Final Value Fees paid by the Settlement Class; (2) pay all
expenses to send this Notice and administer the Settlement; (3) compensate Class Counsel and the Class
Representatives (if approved by the Court); and (4) distribute any leftover funds to entities to be approved
by the Court.
Basic Outline of Your Options and Deadlines Under the Settlement:
Update Address and/or Name (if needed) to Receive a Payment March 28, 2011
Opt Out of the Class and Receive No Payment February 14, 2011
Object to the Settlement and State Intent to Attend Final Fairness Hearing February 14, 2011
Hearing By the Court to Consider Final Approval of the Settlement March 28, 2011
The procedures for and effect of each of these options can be found at www.ebaymotorsfeeclassaction.com.
PLEASE NOTE: Payment will be mailed to the NAME and LAST KNOWN ADDRESS on the front of
this postcard unless you update your information with the Settlement Class Administrator.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn skim send me some of that sunny and warm weather its cold as fuck up here


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Don't you feel like a weenie when you have a grown man next to you snappin a picture, creeper style?











On a side note, I dig these cruisin shots :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 19 2011, 06:23 PM~19643055
> *some random pics from cruisin my rag yesterday. Me and brian rolled over to the muffler shop to have an 02 sensor put in. as you can see we were conversatin about some bull shit lol
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 19 2011, 09:23 PM~19643055
> *some random pics from cruisin my rag yesterday. Me and brian rolled over to the muffler shop to have an 02 sensor put in. as you can see we were conversatin about some bull shit lol
> 
> 
> ...



You two are a regular J.J McClure and Victor Prinzim


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Does your bumper have the steps? This is in the parts/classifieds topic.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 20 2011, 09:22 AM~19647881
> *You two are a regular J.J McClure and Victor Prinzim
> *


Now dats sum funny chit :biggrin: 
just fukn round y'all!!
How the inject drive???
Never drove fuel injected on an old ride and wondered if it had the same pickup they have the the newer lighter cars!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Jan 20 2011, 01:00 PM~19649598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If he don't I'm sure he will now!!!


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 20 2011, 09:22 AM~19647881
> *You two are a regular J.J McClure and Victor Prinzim
> *



That's some funy shit! But! I am JJ McClure!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

aight skim what you got for progress in the shop?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 20 2011, 10:21 PM~19654901
> *aight skim what you got for progress in the shop?
> *


so me brian and dirty went to pick up the 64 rag i found a few months ago in gainesville :0 24 degrees


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

u goin back for that 57? :biggrin:

its cold like that here


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

how fuckin og would that look with a clr job and a new top... drippin with flavour.... :0


----------



## Durg (Nov 3, 2008)

I was scrolling down waiting for the Home Depot picture. Nice find.


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

dam skim a 64 droptop, wit bullet holes, and permit thru laredo u scored again


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

how much you want for that 64 vert? pm me


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dang skim you may as well get into the biz of sellin em,as soon as you gettin em ppl wantin to buy em :biggrin: i aint hatin just makin a lil humor


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> so me brian and dirty went to pick up the 64 rag i found a few months ago in gainesville :0 24 degrees
> 
> i see there is a friendly chevy plate on the back. you should have went by there dealership with this one and took a picture in front instead of home depot...


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SoTexCustomz, Skim


what up :biggrin:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2011, 09:47 PM~19655193
> *so me  brian and dirty went to pick up the 64 rag i found a few months ago in gainesville :0 24 degrees
> 
> 
> ...


Drive By Edition


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 19 2011, 10:17 PM~19642983
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


oh i was wondering if it was all in yet? im dyin to see how it looks all put together


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

yall findin rags like nickles in the couch (i had to man) :around:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2011, 11:47 PM~19655193
> *so me  brian and dirty went to pick up the 64 rag i found a few months ago in gainesville :0 24 degrees
> 
> 
> ...


dang tires are still pumped up


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 20 2011, 06:26 PM~19652407
> *That's some funy shit!  But! I am JJ McClure!
> *


who is jj mcclure. only jj I'm familiar with id on good times


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2011, 06:03 PM~19668729
> *who is jj mcclure. only jj I'm familiar with id on good times
> *



Cannonball Run. JJ McClure is Burt Reynolds and Victor Prinzim (Captian Chaos) is Dom Delouise


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn i remember that movie even it was some funny chit


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 23 2011, 02:35 AM~19671968
> *damn i remember that movie even it was some funny chit
> *


Anything new on Jurassic?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 23 2011, 01:32 AM~19671527
> *Cannonball Run.  JJ McClure is Burt Reynolds and Victor Prinzim (Captian Chaos) is Dom Delouise
> *


You better sit Tony down one night and make him watch it... Classic 80's car movie right there. :biggrin: 

I heard they're doing a remake...

Now back to Jurassic...


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 28 2011, 07:52 AM~19720879
> *You better sit Tony down one night and make him watch it...  Classic 80's car movie right there.  :biggrin:
> 
> I heard they're doing a remake...
> ...



Yeah, probably a good idea. I have all of them recorded on my server ready to stream to any tv in the house. Nothing beats the first one though.... "You're small...S..M..ALL"


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 28 2011, 10:58 AM~19721555
> *Yeah, probably a good idea.  I have all of them recorded on my server ready to stream to any tv in the house.  Nothing beats the first one though.... "You're small...S..M..ALL"
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 28 2011, 06:52 AM~19720879
> *You better sit Tony down one night and make him watch it...  Classic 80's car movie right there.  :biggrin:
> 
> I heard they're doing a remake...
> ...


get jurassic done and put it in the movie,skim make lots of money on that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 28 2011, 10:10 AM~19721645
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I don't know why, but I love that part!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol thats one of my fav parts.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Jan 27 2011, 08:53 PM~19717156
> *Anything new on Jurassic?
> *


nothin new at the moment


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 29 2011, 08:30 PM~19733358
> *nothin new at the moment
> *


call me


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 29 2011, 08:30 PM~19733358
> *nothin new at the moment
> *


stackin up parts for this build? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 29 2011, 07:30 PM~19733358
> *nothin new at the moment
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 7 2011, 01:32 PM~19809027
> *:dunno:
> *


chromed the rear disc brake brackets and the rest of the front suspension.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 7 2011, 11:00 PM~19815209
> *chromed the rear disc brake  brackets and the rest of the front suspension.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: damn skim you makin building a lowrod look like rolling artwork aint you?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 8 2011, 03:54 AM~19816250
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: damn skim you makin building a lowrod look like rolling artwork aint you?
> *


:0 

The body is about to go on the rotisserie once dunk420 brings me back my rotisserie, then I can put the full floor pans in.










http://hubbardslowrider.com/Store/Product....ductid=5960FPF1


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2011, 10:16 PM~19832690
> *:0
> 
> The body is about to go on the rotisserie once dunk420 brings me back my rotisserie, then I can put the full floor pans in.
> ...


aaawwwww shit :biggrin: :biggrin: keep us updated tony its lookin like i might have to start lookin at some projects out here as well,or go huntin for some :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2011, 09:16 PM~19832690
> *:0
> 
> The body is about to go on the rotisserie once dunk420 brings me back my rotisserie, then I can put the full floor pans in.
> ...


You've done so many floors, i bet you got it to a science by now. Maybe one day i'll learn how to weld. :happysad:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2011, 11:16 PM~19832690
> *:0
> 
> The body is about to go on the rotisserie once dunk420 brings me back my rotisserie, then I can put the full floor pans in.
> ...


I can meet up weneva just rite now can't come all the way!!!! I no hela funky town folks b going ur way all tha time !!next one just swing by and scoop it! Wud only take ten mins to load up!!
Me and Bryan completely forgot bout it wen he brought me my car!! Go figure!!
I would bring it myself but i don't have n e time fer chit!
Can only put 5 hour a week on my ride so u no my time is straped! 
Its ready to go tho! Just gata get er 2 ya!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 10 2011, 01:29 PM~19837030
> *I can meet up weneva just rite now can't come all the way!!!! I no hela funky town folks b going ur way all tha time !!next one just swing by and scoop it! Wud only take ten mins to load up!!
> Me and Bryan completely forgot bout it wen he brought me my car!! Go figure!!
> I would bring it myself but i don't have n e time fer chit!
> ...


well git-r-done then :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

hey skim, this is funny ahaha


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Done yet? Lol


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 10 2011, 01:29 PM~19837030
> *I can meet up weneva just rite now can't come all the way!!!! I no hela funky town folks b going ur way all tha time !!next one just swing by and scoop it! Wud only take ten mins to load up!!
> Me and Bryan completely forgot bout it wen he brought me my car!! Go figure!!
> I would bring it myself but i don't have n e time fer chit!
> ...


Give me a call ASAP Chris 817-819-3789


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 13 2011, 10:37 AM~19857529
> *Give me a call ASAP Chris 817-819-3789
> *


See u n a lil bit bro!! Looks like yo rotisserie is coming home tony! Thanks agin fer letn me put her to good use on another vert!! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

she is on her way home tony!!  thanks agin!!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 13 2011, 06:36 PM~19860528
> *she is on her way home tony!!  thanks agin!!
> 
> 
> ...


Man that was a long drive.


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 13 2011, 07:44 PM~19861201
> *Man that was a long drive.
> *


i would of rolled with :happysad:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:biggrin:

Straight down 35


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 16 2011, 12:24 PM~19884454
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Straight down 35
> ...


Where at....I see you got the roof too


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 16 2011, 02:50 PM~19885152
> *Where at....I see you got the roof too
> *


yup.. 

red oak...


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

WHITE TRASH - *PART 2* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 16 2011, 04:50 PM~19885567
> *yup..
> 
> red oak...
> *


i know where that is......... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Feb 16 2011, 06:13 PM~19887169
> *WHITE TRASH - PART 2  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nah sinfully leight (late) :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low63+Feb 16 2011, 07:13 PM~19887169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ordered the full floor pan this morning. :biggrin:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 22 2011, 01:16 PM~19932282
> *:0
> ordered the full floor pan this morning. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

shit I just got back a pallett full of interior metal from the powder coaters. All the stuff that lays down on the floor i had done in copper.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 25 2011, 02:15 AM~19956121
> *shit I just got back a pallett full of interior metal from the powder coaters. All the stuff that lays down on the floor i had done in copper.
> *


you know the rules


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 25 2011, 04:14 AM~19957222
> *you know the rules
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 25 2011, 06:14 AM~19957222
> *you know the rules
> *


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 1 2011, 12:53 AM~19985182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:fool2:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 28 2011, 08:53 PM~19985182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Tony, why you been all incognegro??


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 1 2011, 11:05 AM~19987913
> *Sup Tony, why you been all incog*****??
> *


:roflmao: 


:werd: :werd:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 1 2011, 09:07 AM~19988285
> *:roflmao:
> :werd:  :werd:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 14 2011, 11:02 PM~19602042
> *eBay Motors Fee Class Action Lawsuit</span></span>
> 
> Seems they were OVERPAID LOL! Got my notice today so maybe a few of you sellers on here will as well.
> ...


DAMN! I thought i was about to get paid! I've sold over 30k in parts on the in the past year I've been on there and seen it was from '06 to '09


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 1 2011, 10:05 AM~19987913
> *Sup Tony, why you been all incognegro??
> *


just busy. i did manage to get a 59 grille guard for it yesterday.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SIX1RAG, vengence, Skim
:h5:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2011, 04:11 AM~20289299
> *just busy. i did manage to get a 59 grille guard for it yesterday.
> *


wheres the pics of it skim(tony)? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2011, 03:11 AM~20289299
> *just busy. i did manage to get a 59 grille guard for it yesterday.
> *


I want to see the dash :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 8 2011, 07:33 AM~20290009
> *I want to see the dash  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

:inout: :fool2:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

any updates to this or have you been too busy remodeling white trash?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 24 2011, 02:08 PM~20619161
> *any updates to this or have you been too busy remodeling white trash?
> *


Yea u said after I got the rotisserie back to u u were geting the body up n tha air!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 24 2011, 02:34 PM~20619389
> *Yea u said after I got the rotisserie back to u u were geting the body up n tha air!!  :biggrin:
> *


i know but cars have been getting patterned where the rottiserie would be.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 24 2011, 04:07 PM~20619986
> *i know but cars have been getting patterned where the rottiserie would be.
> *


And sun clean ass patterns they r :wow:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Skim said:


> i know but cars have been getting patterned where the rottiserie would be.


a month later and.............:uh:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

When there was no updates on Hell Bent people started to complain.

Skim got big things done to his 64 rag and started a new chapter with Hell Bent with the Grinch, so now people complain about his 59 Nomad. LOL!:rofl:

Keep doing your thing Skim, you cant please them all.


----------



## andreas (Jul 19, 2011)

Skim said:


> :0


where did u buy this? looking for interior for my 60 

Thanks


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

ShakeRoks said:


> Nice to see that your finishing up on MY frame. Let me know when you get it complete so I can pick it up! Looks good, thanks. :thumbsup:


 Fo'Real!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

andreas said:


> where did u buy this? looking for interior for my 60
> 
> Thanks


CARS 1


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

well i pulled Jurassic out and loaded it up to go to the Impala Shop so me and brian will use his lift to drop the frame out and bolt to the rotisserie so i can begin doing all of the rust repair. im ready to get this thing moving again.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

you still have this?


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> well i pulled Jurassic out and loaded it up to go to the Impala Shop so me and brian will use his lift to drop the frame out and bolt to the rotisserie so i can begin doing all of the rust repair. im ready to get this thing moving again.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

mr. warehouse said:


> :thumbsup:




sup greg


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> sup greg



Just watching along with everyone else. I never catch you on any other sites, so this is it.

I was checking this out a month or so ago and it reminded me of this thread so here I am....


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Skim said:


> well i pulled Jurassic out and loaded it up to go to the Impala Shop so me and brian will use his lift to drop the frame out and bolt to the rotisserie so i can begin doing all of the rust repair. im ready to get this thing moving again.


Dam Skim this and Hell Bent both on a rotisserie! Do your thing Homie..


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> Dam Skim this and Hell Bent both on a rotisserie! Do your thing Homie..



BIG MONEY SKIM!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:inout: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> BIG MONEY SKIM!


:nono:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

sup tone, u get that pm i sent uffin: lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

mr. warehouse said:


> Just watching along with everyone else. I never catch you on any other sites, so this is it.
> 
> I was checking this out a month or so ago and it reminded me of this thread so here I am....


damn thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## davidh73750 (Jul 13, 2011)

I think I saw skim and his crew at pistons and paint over the wk end. Not sure I could pick him out in a line up but saw some of the cars he's associated with on here


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i was there with john AKA LS1Wagon and the guys from Hales Speed Shop. i love that show.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

so the car is finally up on the rotisserie. bout time to move forward. Brian bthompsontx at the impala shop loaned the help of his lift to make it happen. thanks brian. pics coming


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Not a bad find there. Keep a eye out on this build.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

loaded up and took to The Impala Shop where we could use Brians lift to pull the body off the frame. how it looked as we unloaded it off the trailer. ugly as fuck on them stock rollers.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lotta seized bolts required the trusty cut off wheel like the ones holding the radiator support to the frame. OG 348 car


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

so we pulled the front clip off and guess what. Now i see why the passenger side fender wasnt original.




























so I can see what I will be replacing even if you cant see it.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lotta body bolts snapped or spinning so the plasma came out. No time for the bull shit


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

get down brian


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I cant wait to weld in the new floors and quarter patches so I can mate it with the powdercoated frame.





































incase anybody forgot..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

dope


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thanks man!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

took white trash to Pistons & Paint last weekend. Im hoping to have my wagon there next year. Heres some pics from it.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Fuel inject tha new way to go!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yessir.


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Dam Skim that 59's frame is looking good with that Black & Chrome :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THE WAGON AWSOME BRO,CANT WAIT TO START ON MY 9


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> THE WAGON AWSOME BRO,CANT WAIT TO START ON MY 9


:shocked: :thumbsup:


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

The jurassic shark looks good man
I just finished the bodywork on a customer's 59 parkwood that is getting sprayed Gothic Gold with matching interior like yours


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice progress! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BALLANTYNE said:


> View attachment 396728
> 
> The jurassic shark looks good man
> I just finished the bodywork on a customer's 59 parkwood that is getting sprayed Gothic Gold with matching interior like yours


sweet, did u have to do much metal work?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice progress! _:thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## davidh73750 (Jul 13, 2011)

skim you guys were right by us. I have a 59 too. I need a better tailgate window regulator and trim around the back window.
Now its time to hibernate in the garage and prepare for Lonestar!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Skim said:


>



Coming along Frame looks sweet!


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

Skim said:


> sweet, did u have to do much metal work?


Yes
The car needed one piece floor, under rear seat floors, inner/outer rockers, every floor brace, rear wheel tubs, lower quarters, bottom 8 inches of tailgate fabbed and tonnes of fab work on the 'wagon specific' sheet metal in the rear compartment
It was a basketcase


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

bad ass. im going to be hitting u up for advice. the inner tailgate is a disaster zone as well as the area you posted in the first pic.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

my rockers are tits though. really solid rockers and braces.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

davidh73750 said:


> skim you guys were right by us. I have a 59 too. I need a better tailgate window regulator and trim around the back window.
> Now its time to hibernate in the garage and prepare for Lonestar!


hit me up i have a couple of those items.


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

Skim said:


> my rockers are *tits though*. really solid rockers and braces.


...  :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

sweet


----------



## motecarlosean (Oct 29, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

u too homie


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

car is back home in my shop where I can get crackin on the metal work. Moved it yesterday from The Impala Shop to Krum. Thanks Brian and Bob for all the help last night.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

bob kickin it live


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> Cars is the shit. Looks real nice.
> 
> I put my kit in for a couple days and took it back out. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SoTexCustomz said:


> this ***** from planet dont play :0 :biggrin:


lol,


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

Any time man
There is a full build up thread that the owner of the 59 posted on Losboulevardos .com
I'd link it but I don't know how hahaha
I know I wished I had more reference pics when I was fabbing this car back together
The topic is in current projects section and is called- the resurection of a 59 parkwood


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i will definitely check it out


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave:tony


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Here is the Link. i seen it person thing is perfect now Ballantyne does some badass work 


http://www.losboulevardosmessageboa...urrection-Of-The-59-Parkwood.-Ver.8.1-5.30.11


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

TTT for my wagon project


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

USF '63 said:


> TTT for my wagon project


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Texas Massacre said:


>


lol yeah right


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

stick to the strong man competition :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

binky79 said:


> Here is the Link. i seen it person thing is perfect now Ballantyne does some badass work
> 
> 
> http://www.losboulevardosmessageboa...urrection-Of-The-59-Parkwood.-Ver.8.1-5.30.11


I just read the whole topic. Amazing! Thats going to come in handy as I start tackling the metal work, especially on my tailgate.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Skim said:


> stick to the strong man competition :biggrin:


mike looking like damn for real you a tall mofo..........:uh:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

up dates......:buttkick:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

once my floor pan comes in i will


----------



## El Dracula (Oct 18, 2011)

It's gonna look fresh Tony!


TTT for The German Folks!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

El Dracula said:


> It's gonna look fresh Tony!
> 
> 
> TTT for The German Folks!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Skim said:


> once my floor pan comes in i will


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Skim said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy New Years to my Homie SKIM!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

heres what I did day before yesterday. Remember the corner of the firewall where the AC goes into was crushed from a prior accident so I took care of this by replacing the corner. This explains why there was a different color passenger fender. Shitty that they just put a fender on and covered the damage without fixing it.










it was so crushed that I actually had to cut it open to get the AC stuff out.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

donor luckily I have 2 four doors that I cut shit off of.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

But I changed my mind and decided to cut it off my white car at the last minute.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

gonna shave the firewall anyways so I will do all that next. 
Now its time to fix that quarter panel that must have been damaged from the same accident. It was packed full of bondo and mangled up.Once more, shitty repair work from way back in the day that I will fix and still blend in to look like the rest of the car.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

good thing I had that other wagon I cut up for parts cuz it saved my ass on this. I split it at the fin so there would be minimal welding involved.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Put n Werk! I no this is ur fav part!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I love metal work. I hate body work!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Skim said:


> I love metal work. I hate body work!


:thumbsup:, I feel ya


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup:, I feel ya


i met a couple of your members last week at the hop in compton.


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Skim said:


> good thing I had that other wagon I cut up for parts cuz it saved my ass on this. I split it at the fin so there would be minimal welding involved.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Skim said:


> I love metal work. I hate body work!


i hate both


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Skim said:


> donor luckily I have 2 four doors that I cut shit off of.


you cut cars up for parts?


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Have your floor pans come in? Do you have any new updates?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Skim said:


> i met a couple of your members last week at the hop in compton.


I heard it was fun besides the shooting


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

:naughty:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Skim said:


> I cant wait to weld in the new floors and quarter patches so I can mate it with the powdercoated frame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ToTheTop


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT anymore progress.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

turkey drag is last day of november in TYLER TX. expect to see this car there. i believe I met you years ago in lawton when you had the white fleet.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> turkey drag is last day of november in TYLER TX. expect to see this car there. i believe I met you years ago in lawton when you had the white fleet.


sorry the shark is not going to make it.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Skim said:


> get down brian


ToTheTop
My 59 in all her rusty, storage rack beauty next to Jurassic! You can see the light shining through where the og rust free floors used to be! lol...


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

Hit me up when you are ready to let this one go Skim.


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Skim said:


>


 clean ace rag


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Skim said:


> thanks just trying to get this frame ready to drop the ls6 in. i still have a lot to do before I put the motor in, lotsa detailing and cleaning to do on this engine still.


:fool2:
gimme!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Skim said:


> I love metal work. I hate body work!


I feel the same way, sanding sucks.


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## 5t9 wagon (Feb 20, 2014)

What ever happened to this build???


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

5t9 wagon said:


> What ever happened to this build???




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...kwood-rust-free-nice-patina.html#post19745058


----------



## Tex63 (Oct 17, 2013)

Plowed through all 81 pages tonight, cool stuff Tony !


----------

